# 2015 Halloween at HOME GOODS / TJMAXX / MARSHALLS & Canadian Counterparts



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone seen anything yet at the TJ Maxx group of companies that lends itself to Halloween?


----------



## Hilda

Great to see the shopping threads starting! Thank you GoS. 
I really enjoy participating in them each year.

Although this is not specifically for Halloween. I did see these frames at TJ Maxx yesterday, I think it will make a PERFECT frame for a check-in sign on the front desk of a haunted hotel theme. It was only $4.99.
I am really excited with this find. 

I think they would look good on a buffet as well.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that frame!!


----------



## 22606

That is a fantastic frame. 

It is worth checking the section with the candleholders, since some types (footed hurricanes, metal candelabras, scrollwork candlesticks, etc.) would work perfectly with Gothic decor. Interesting paperweights turn up in the glassware/dinnerware section, which also houses various types of goblets and, at times, darker plates and bowls. Venetian masks pop up in the home decor portion throughout the year, and some of the other items that turn up are certainly worth a look (busts, statues, and so on). There was a dark lamp with a ram skull at the base the other month, so that area warrants searching at times. Now and then, the furniture portion receives stunning items with Victorian or Moroccan styling. Mirrors and wall hangings arrive that could work perfectly. Also, look while in line near the registers, as stunning items occasionally wind up near there, such as this crystal, frosted lion-faced votive holder, which was 1/5 the asking price ($3, as opposed to $15): http://www.godinger.com/new-arrivals/crystal-lion-votive.html. And, if anybody would like to have the original version of Annabelle present in their haunt, there are often Raggedy Ann dolls in the kids' section


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle, that is a gorgeous votive holder!


----------



## Paint It Black

Glad to see this thread, GOS. I didn't get photos of everything, but at Home Goods there is a section of "library" items. Lots of oddity or curiosity type décor for your study. A bust of a goat head, antlers, mounted wolf skull, shell specimens mounted on a stand, just lots of things, ranging in price from $16 - $40.










Above is the piece I bought. It was $19.99


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> Glad to see this thread, GOS. I didn't get photos of everything, but at Home Goods there is a section of "library" items. Lots of oddity or curiosity type décor for your study. A bust of a goat head, antlers, mounted wolf skull, shell specimens mounted on a stand, just lots of things, ranging in price from $16 - $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the piece I bought. It was $19.99


Ohhhhh you are killing me.


----------



## im the goddess

Oooo, I'm heading to homegoods!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Guess it wasn't too early to start this thread! Wow great items Hilda and PIB! Love them both and both were reasonably priced. Can't believe the stand frame was less than $5. I was down by HG today but didn't stop in and now wishing I had.


----------



## im the goddess

Well I didn't see any of those cool items. Just have a reason to go back in.


----------



## kittyvibe

I got that exact frame for my mothers Haunted Hotel theme last year, for exactly the same purpose you mentioned. It looked awesome. Ill try to find my pics of her theme setup.

ok heres a pic--> 

And a link to my album if you want to see the rest--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-moms-2014-haunted-hotel.html




Hilda said:


> Great to see the shopping threads starting! Thank you GoS.
> I really enjoy participating in them each year.
> 
> Although this is not specifically for Halloween. I did see these frames at TJ Maxx yesterday, I think it will make a PERFECT frame for a check-in sign on the front desk of a haunted hotel theme. It was only $4.99.
> I am really excited with this find.
> 
> I think they would look good on a buffet as well.
> 
> View attachment 239569


----------



## Hilda

kittyvibe said:


> I got that exact frame for my mothers Haunted Hotel theme last year, for exactly the same purpose you mentioned. It looked awesome. Ill try to find my pics of her theme setup.


Perfect! That looks great!
I'll bet I saw this before on here and it stuck in my brain, because as soon as I saw the frame in the store, I knew that is exactly what it should be used for. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, love your set up there. Looked like a photo from a high end boutique hotel and that lamp is gorgeous; the frame just fits in nicely.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks! I cant take the credit for the setup, I just thought the frame would look cool with my moms theme,(so I got it for her). 

My mother takes all the credit for the setup.  This was her theme last year, mine was clowns, hehe. It was the first time in a long time she made alot of her own props, like the elevator door. She really wanted that and wasnt sure she could pull it off, I gave a few suggestions and she took off with it and it came out sooo cool.


----------



## Sidnami

Anyone see any gargoyles yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to HGs today and I didn't take a photo of this but saw a gryphon among their statutes/pottery items. It was maybe 14-16 inches tall (guessing here), kind of an upright rectangular form...sitting on it's haunches and with wings back. Nice piece. Thought it was maybe clay based with aging on it. Didn't catch a price tag. But they did have a whole slew of busts, lawn ornaments, statutes out on the floor.

I did look for the frame and the animal skull photod above but didn't see either.

I did take a photo of a shiny gold skull piggy bank (7.99) and a Nicole Miller Home (129.99) giant, 6-foot (at least) candelabra. Assume it was made of cast aluminium or something like that. Will come back and post photos later.


----------



## RCIAG

TJMaxx now has online shopping! I got an email this week and just bought some shoes. Just go to their site. Since its not really holiday time yet I have no clue if they'll have holiday stuff there but they do sell some decor there now. You won't find everything but it's a nice option. Maybe if it goes over well they'll expand it to Marshalls and Homegoods.

If you sign up for their emails you can get free shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I received an email a few days ago too RCIAG. TUESDAY MORNING tried doing online sales a few years ago but it apparently didn't go over well enough and they pulled online shopping maybe a year ago. Maybe TJMaxx/Home Goods will have better luck. For whatever reason I got the impression it was going to be more linens and such that they get larger quanties of in the stores.


----------



## RCIAG

There's a few decor things there now, mostly beachy stuff (since it's that time of year), pillows (what is up with these stores & pillows), journals, & some picture frames, mirrors, etc., just not a ton of stuff yet but I plan on keeping an eye out.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhh GoS... I want that standing candelabra so bad!! Well, two of them actually!!


----------



## booswife02

Hilda I got 1 candelabra but would love to find another. A pair would be great! My store only had 1


----------



## Hilda

booswife02 said:


> Hilda I got 1 candelabra but would love to find another. A pair would be great! My store only had 1


Oh man. I am officially jealous.  That's great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought one too!, although I thought I might be the only one buying this item so almost didn't post a photo. It is rather unique. I plan to use it in our dining room but will pull out for halloween, especially my castle setting. Here's a close up of the stem section so you can kind of see the quality. If it helps anyone since there seems to be interest in finding this item, also a photo of the tag so you might be able to call your local store with the info to check availability.


















My store which is a good size store only had one as well BoosWife. But if you have multiple stores around you you might be able to find a second.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did get some photos of the gryphon as it turns out. I did not get a better photo of the gnome next to it though. The gryphon was 19.99. I thought he was a nice piece. Only saw one. I remember thinking when I saw it the other day that if there were two in the store they might look nice as bookends in my house but didn't buy it. I liked the bronze and patina look.

















Here's one other item I picked up the other day. They had a number of Broyhill photo albums near our register and it was kind of a last minute purchase as a result. It hold 500 4x6 photos, acid free archival sheets. 14.99. I loved the vintage look of it and the fact it had a photo window (photo or space for logo). When I revisit my haunted hotel theme, I thought I would use scrapbook pages and either turn it into a guest register or a book about the hotel.











BTW don't know if BoosWife mentioned it or not but the NM candelabra's top unscrews. The very top single candleholder and short post unscrews from the base and long post piece, and the three 2-candleholder arms of the candelabra come off as well. Helps with storage. The candleholders are for tapers but the round bases for the tapers could probably support a small diameter pillar.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK pulled the candelabra out of the closet and quickly reassembled the top portion which I had taken apart for storage. I believe there might be a particular order these arms get stacked in so that the candle bases will be at the same level but didn't have the time to play with it. My arms all have a tag underneath them with a different letter which is why I think here might be an assembly order. I could only lay my hands on two battery-operated tapers and two battery-operated pillars to give you an idea of what the candelabra looks like with the candles on it. I bought the candles from Tuesday Morning a few months ago (sure the Boston Warehouse illuminaires are long gone from there now but they are very much like those Luminara candles that the flame is lit from below and the flame rocks to give the illusion of a real flame--really liked the look overall with the candelabra and will probably use these in my dining room where the candles will be seen closer up). 


























Should have taken some time to align the candles better too but was focused more on getting a photo. The tapers are 8 inches and the pillars are 5 inches with a 3-inch diameter. Oh and I measured the candelabra now that it was reassembled and it is actually 63 inches tall from floor to top of uppermost candle base metal, so 5-1/4 feet tall, not 6 feet.

While I think it looks good with either tapers or pillars, I'm favoring the pillars over the tapers. Which is your favorite look?


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, I like it with both kinds of candles. The pillars show up better, but the tapers might be more haunted-house like.


----------



## Hilda

It's beautiful. I really want one!!

I'm surprised that I am not favoring one candle type over the other. They both look great!


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> I'm surprised that I am not favoring one candle type over the other. They both look great!


I agree. Both types lend themselves to that (gorgeous) candelabra perfectly.


----------



## icemanfred

I like the tapered candles. luminariues doesnt have a version like this (without a big bulky base) that can fit into a candleabra.
anyone have a source for these?


----------



## im the goddess

I like the pillars.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the feedback guys. I dug up my receipts from last winter when I went to 3 Tuesday Mornings looking for those moving flame candles to see what and how many I bought back then and I only have 5 of the tapers. Most floor candelabras take 5 candles but this one has an extra arm, which I liked, but then again it means more candles! I did buy 7 of the pillars for my various yard lanterns so guess it's going to be pillars for the candelabra. I'd love to find 2 more of the tapers to be able to use them as an alternative on occasion and think maybe I found a site and will check out next week. Kind of need matching candles for something like this, so keep that in mind if go for the HG's candelabra. Of course regular candles work too. I do have enough of the Dollar Tree yellow flickering light tapers I could use but the moving flame ones spoil you. The DT ones would be fine for halloween use though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

icemanfred said:


> I like the tapered candles. luminariues doesnt have a version like this (without a big bulky base) that can fit into a candleabra.
> anyone have a source for these?


Did you mean _Luminara_? I'm looking for two more tapers to go with what I have (mine are _illuminaires_ 8-in moving flame flameless taper candles through Boston Warehouse but can't find any more being sold in plastic without the wax any longer, which I prefer). If I find something I'll let you know. The ones I have fit perfectly in the taper holes of the candelabra. The 3-in diameter pillars just rest on the holder and seem to be the right size for use that way.

BTW there has been an ongoing legal battle over who has the right to manufacture and sell these moving flame candles. It's very possible that once the case is settled there might be an injunction to prevent the loser and the retail stores carrying their product from selling their infringing product as a legal remedy. In that case I think they will become harder to find on sale/discount so keep that in mind if you've been sitting on the fence thinking about buying them. I did some research on this and posted under the Off Topic section.


----------



## punkineater

Sidnami said:


> Anyone see any gargoyles yet?


Sorry, these weren't found at any of the above mentioned stores...







Sidnami, Rite Aid has their 9" gargoyles, two poses, on 50% clearance right now(reg $19.99)


----------



## booswife02

I got this Celtic cross statue at TJMaxx for $7.99. It has a small chip on it. Barely noticeable. It will be great in the graveyard. It's about the size of my resin tombstones, maybe 22 inches tall. I don't think its resin because it is WAY heavier than my tombstones.


----------



## 22606

I grabbed this (heavy) glass skull at HomeGoods a few days ago. It is around the size of a mask display head. I made sure to take a photo of the tag, in case that may be of help. There is also another that is far more blue.


----------



## Paint It Black

Cool glass skull and celtic cross.  I went into Home Goods looking for the standing candelabra. Our store didn't have one. But, I did find something for the curiosities shelf.


----------



## texaslucky

PIB, I love that!!! How much was it? We don't have a Home Goods, but I might make a trip to check things out. We will be going through there next week on the way to the coast and our cruise. Probably will try stopping on the way back.


----------



## Paint It Black

texaslucky said:


> PIB, I love that!!! How much was it? We don't have a Home Goods, but I might make a trip to check things out. We will be going through there next week on the way to the coast and our cruise. Probably will try stopping on the way back.


The price was $19.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love that the glass head in recycled glass is now in the shape of a skull! Seems to be a version of these heads found at Ross (and Pier One too I think):








FROM ROSS in the past.

I know those were made from recycled glass too.


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle..I want that glass skull
PIB~cool deer skull! Awesome for specimens lab or hanging your necklaces from.
booswife~shut the front door..and for only $7.99 I'm hoping our TJMaxx has one..or two.
GoS~you can NEVER have too many heads! These are so versatile; you can put handfuls
of Barbie heads in there, twinkle lights, shove a faux brain up in there...

It's so exciting, and inspiring, to see what people find and how they are going to use the booty


----------



## Sidnami

punkineater said:


> Sorry, these weren't found at any of the above mentioned stores...
> View attachment 239972
> 
> Sidnami, Rite Aid has their 9" gargoyles, two poses, on 50% clearance right now(reg $19.99)


Thanks.. I picked them up a few weeks ago. My only complaint is that they are too light. Meijers has stone gargoyles now!


----------



## Sidnami

I just got the version with the sword for $69.99 at Home Goods.


----------



## Hilda

punkineater said:


> you can NEVER have too many heads! ...shove a faux brain up in there...


hahahahaha Love it!


----------



## ooojen

I got the knight with the sword quite a few years ago. He has been a very valuable decor piece! I've used him for Medieval parties, and with various Gothic Halloween decor.


----------



## Sidnami

I plan on using lights both in the helmet and inside the main body under the arm pits. My only complaint is that I need to weigh the bottom more.


----------



## NOWHINING

Okay.... I am drooling here! I love what the store is offering. Annoyed that I lost my job recently and even more annoyed that I just found out that I will need foot surgery (doing one at a time). So it put me out of commission totally for trying to find a job in time for Halloween. Man!!


----------



## dawnski

Some awesome stuff. Never thought to shop for Halloween related items during Spring/Summer at these stores.


----------



## booswife02

I found this cool Beeker at home goods for $6.99


----------



## booswife02

I got a pic of the armor with the sword


----------



## RCIAG

Well I got my shoes that I ordered online & I did notice that if I needed to return them I could return them to the store! So if anyone orders anything online from TJ Maxx you can take it back to the store to save on shipping.


----------



## ooojen

I love the sword and shield on that one, booswife! Mine has a sword but it's pointed down. No shield on mine, but the visor does flip up, which is kind of nice. I can put a skull or a mask under it.
I went to Home Goods yesterday, and they had some pretty great fodder for curiosity cabinets. I indulged. The prices were good, and I don't get there very often.








I'm going to use the globe as is for a Pirate/Caribbean party this summer, and then spookify it somewhat for Halloween. No canid skulls on display, but I got the deer-skull thing (sort of like a roe deer with antlers coming off at an awkward angle) and I like the way it's mounted. The polished quarter nodule and the slice of petrified wood (especially the latter) are things I would use for my normal decor, but will also be good for my Cabinet of Curiosities. The bowl with the weird lumpy cover is, I think, supposed to bring to mind coral formations. It's just kind of odd, but I think it will look creepily good painted black. 









I looked for glass cloches to add to my collection, but even at Home Goods they were too expensive. I got the hanging teardrop thing instead. I'll probably dirty it up and have it hold some nasty potion ingredient in the swamp hag's shack (dehydrated toads, rattlesnake rattles, something a little unusual...and fake, btw!) The metal sun was only $5.99, so I'll add it to my fortune-teller's area.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds, ooojen. I love the teardrop glass, the sun and the skull with horns. Everything is great for your curiosity cabinet.


----------



## Hilda

Oh dang ooojen!! Great finds. 
I must get to Home Goods soon!


----------



## Paint It Black

Awesome assortment, ooojen. I was thinking it might be antelope skull/horns. The globe is really nice.


----------



## ooojen

The "projections" have antler-y bases and are branched, but yeah, DD and I both said they look like an antelope/deer cross! Oh well, perhaps that just makes them all the more of a curiosity!  Anyway, it was only 16.99 at my local HG.


----------



## misswitch

Okay, I will never look at home goods the same way. I have gone there during Sept./Oct. looking for Halloween stuff. It never occurred to me to look for creepy decor in everyday household items. I have started looking for stuff at our local swap meet. You can find some really old stuff that can be used as decor for a few bucks.


----------



## im the goddess

misswitch said:


> Okay, I will never look at home goods the same way. I have gone there during Sept./Oct. looking for Halloween stuff. It never occurred to me to look for creepy decor in everyday household items. I have started looking for stuff at our local swap meet. You can find some really old stuff that can be used as decor for a few bucks.


Welcome to the forum misswitch!


----------



## booswife02

Welcome misswitch! I think I find cooler stuff throughout the year. I see Halloween in everything. Even Christmas stuff I'm thinking how could I change this to Halloween haha....


----------



## printersdevil

Hello and welcome Misswitch! Love all the goodies and booswife is right. The best stuff is the found stuff throughout the year.


----------



## Jeepers

Thank you all for posting about these stores. We have them here but I've never shopped at any of them. Now I wonder what I've been missing all this time. I too look for Halloween usable stuff 365 days a year. I better get myself to T.J. Maxx pretty soon it sounds like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Welcome Misswitch and Jeepers! 

If you want a good idea of what you might have missed in the past search out the prior years' threads for the stores when you have the time (usually store name and year or sometimes just store name). You've missed quite a lot actually, but we'll get you up to speed! The threads go back for many years (probably 2009 or before) and are quite popular. Great thing about the threads is that what someone finds in one part of the country is likely many times to turn up in other cities, so it can be like a sneak peak of what is to come.


----------



## -V-

Bought a red outdoor Luminara candle today for 10 bucks at Marshalls. 3.75" w x 5" h, though actually taller than that at its peak--the 'rim' of the candle is taller in the back; definitely a decent size and appropriate for ambient tombstone lighting or witch covens or séance or whatever. That sucker is *bright*. (Can't help but think--who'd want a real candle in an emergency when I could use this beacon of light instead?) Supposedly weatherproof. I like it much more than I thought I would. There was another pack of 2 on the shelf--both a dark orange, shorter in height so they seem more squat. Pack of 2 for $20. I seem to recall a thread where there was a Luminara discussion and lamenting over their pricing, so do check Marshalls if you're interested. 

(I'm now concerned about the cat taking a liking to the waving flame and destroying it. Truly he is an awful creature. I don't own a cat; I incarcerate one, in the interest of public safety....lol)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Welcome misswitch and jeepers!!! 
Yes, I agree with everyone...these stores have awesome stuff year round...and fun Halloween decor during the Fall, too! Watch the candle areas of these stores, as well, once it gets closer to Fall (if you love Fall scents)...they tend to get in Yankee Fall/Halloween candles at a cheaper price than the main Yankee sellers. I have a Marshalls in my area that I go to very often, and every time I go out of town I hit the Homegoods and TJ Max. I wish I had a Homegoods closer to me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks V I might check out our local Marshalls at lunch and see what they have. I don't frequent Marshalls as much as HG or TJMaxx since their home decor/kitchen section is smaller than the other two. I do have some of the moving flame candles however and like them a lot.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am a little sad about my local Marshalls current stock lately. They redid their layout and got new displays...it looks nice, but they now only put out half of the merchandise that they used to in the home department! I have no idea why they would do that. Thank goodness we go out of town often so I can hit bigger stores. That just goes to show...if you aren't impressed with your local store's selection, make sure to check others in bigger areas...you'd be surprised on the difference!


----------



## Jules17

Great stuff everyone! I haven't been over to HomeGoods, etc for a couple months but I'll have to go check it out this weekend. I could use some 'curiosities'.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

V thanks for the heads up. I went today to Marshalls but mine didn't have any candles at all. There was a HG down the street so decided to stop in. I found two of the Luminara outdoor candles there in a Moss Green, same size and price as your Marshalls' purchase. These were the only ones they had at all. I bought them for summer use outdoors (goes with our green palmy backyard) but man getting them in Red would have been great for halloween use. Maybe TJMaxx will get them in. It's possible I got to my Marshalls too soon or too late to find them there. I do like the look of the moving flame.


----------



## grim gravely

WitchyKitty said:


> Welcome misswitch and jeepers!!!
> Yes, I agree with everyone...these stores have awesome stuff year round...and fun Halloween decor during the Fall, too! Watch the candle areas of these stores, as well, once it gets closer to Fall (if you love Fall scents)...they tend to get in Yankee Fall/Halloween candles at a cheaper price than the main Yankee sellers. I have a Marshalls in my area that I go to very often, and every time I go out of town I hit the Homegoods and TJ Max. I wish I had a Homegoods closer to me!


Home Goods is my go to store for my Yankee Halloween candles. 
I end up spending way too much on Halloween decor there. The best stuff comes in early so don't wait until October.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found a number of Luminara moving flame 5-inch pillars at a different Marshalls yesterday. Didn't plan it but we were meeting friends for lunch and that shopping center had a Marshalls (DH probably thought I had been planning this since last week, but it was purely coincidental, really! LOL). Bought two more moss green ones and I found a red one too  . Wish there were more in red but this store had several packages of Luminara including an orange/amber color (gee didn't think to get this one), and 2-packs of blue. 

I thought these ice pop makers in the kitchen department looked cute:

















Last few years Joie their Monster Pops which were ice pop holders similar to the Zombie Pops and I also saw Monster bowls for ice cream as well. I like the Zoku molds for kids having a Pirates theme party (six designs including an octopus not shown).


Just noticed the writing on the Zombie Pops was in French not English, so here's a view showing the English side, and you can see the octopus now too.










UPDATE: found a different location while out for dinner a few days ago. And they had quite a few of the Luminara pillars. Thought I'd post this pic showing some of the colors in the store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

arrrrrrrrrrrrgh....y'all are KILLIN me!!! i am on a strict no-buy this year (because it will have to be extraordinary for me to want to move it next year). And now i'm panting for HG to start putting out the Halloween Goodies. Sigh.


----------



## RCIAG

First rule of HomeGoods, DON'T WAIT UNTIL OCTOBER OR FOR A SALE!!

Second rule of HomeGoods, refer to rule #1.

HomeGoods gets what they get & that's it. When it's gone it's gone & usually the really good stuff is gone by early September & they won't get another coffin or snowglobe or whatever before Halloween. Sometimes by Halloween they've working on Christmas.


----------



## booswife02

Last year by Halloween they had shelves cleared for Christmas! and great advice if you see something at HG you best buy it immediately. Every time ive said ill wait and see the item is gone. THey don't replenish with the same stock and they don't place orders for items. THey just get boxes of Halloween items in and put it out. Its all different. Its usually in full swing by mid August.


----------



## Jerseyscare

Good luck in figuring when they will start stocking the shelves.
Here in Jersey I can go to 10-12 different locations and some may be just starting and others almost all gone, over a several week period.
I know some members ask when or call, I just randomly stop in, with limited success.


----------



## grim gravely

Start checking your store in July. I've checked daily last year and usually they will tell you they have no clue when Halloween is coming in. One day they had nothing and the next day...all their Halloween was out. 
By the time October comes everything is pretty gone, including candles. Last year my store had nothing left the second week of October.


----------



## CHEFJULI

That is correct about HomeGoods! If you see it, BUY it immediately. It will be gone and you be crying! They normally start around August and I have noticed a big decline in how much product that they bring in. They used to have the entire front of the store covered in Halloween and now it is relegated to the back of the store. Now that could be because in South Florida, Halloween is not that big of a deal. So if you see it, buy it!


----------



## 22606

Based on previous years, I want to say that about mid-August is when Halloween merchandise begins to appear. As others have said, buy the merchandise _on the spot_ if you truly want it, since there will be no markdowns (unless something is slightly broken, which will net a 10% discount). There is a clearance after the holiday, but the items are quickly tossed into the compactor if they are not bought, regardless of condition (even when in perfect shape or _very_ slightly marred, which p!sses me off).


----------



## grim gravely

Not every store gets the same stuff. If your a collector of their Halloween busts, your store may get in different busts than other stores. I have yet to find the grim reaper in any of my stores. My friend saw him once in his store but he broke.
The headless horseman globe is always the hot item so if you see it and want it, GET IT!!! It will be gone by the time you go back. There are two headless horseman statues, one is silver color and the other is a standing statue. The light-up pumpkin version seems to go faster than the regular version on the standing headless horseman. The silver color headless horseman statue also has a second version that I've personally never seen. The pumpkin is orange instead of silver. 
If your a collector of these and see them, get them before they are gone.


----------



## grim gravely

Garthgoyle said:


> Based on previous years, I want to say that about mid-August is when Halloween merchandise begins to appear.


Some stores do put out stuff late July too.


----------



## ooojen

Check early, and check back often! There are some great creepy items that aren't intended solely for Halloween. Also, our local store's Halloween stuff trickles through. There's not a lot of Halloween decor at any one time, but if you go back in two weeks, it's all new stuff.


----------



## Hilda

I appreciate all the strategy tips!! Thanks!!


----------



## RCIAG

If you judged a store ONLY by merchandise pushed to the front of the store you'd think all they sell are down pillows at the one closest to me. For some reason the last couple of years they have gone waaaay overboard on the pillow thing. I HATE down pillows too.

As for pushing holiday stuff to the back, that's exactly what they did at that one, it's relegate to the back left corner shelves, same for Christmas. And usually by October the only thing that's left are broken things, the bad Yankee Candle scents & about a billion paper cocktail napkins.

I almost hope they don't have busts this year because I'm addicted to those things & if I see one I don't have or love it I'm compelled to buy it.

Even though they've cut back on a lot of their holiday stuff in general, they're still the best place to get unusual stuff,


----------



## grim gravely

RCIAG said:


> If you judged a store ONLY by merchandise pushed to the front of the store you'd think all they sell are down pillows at the one closest to me. For some reason the last couple of years they have gone waaaay overboard on the pillow thing. I HATE down pillows too.
> 
> As for pushing holiday stuff to the back, that's exactly what they did at that one, it's relegate to the back left corner shelves, same for Christmas. And usually by October the only thing that's left are broken things, the bad Yankee Candle scents & about a billion paper cocktail napkins.
> 
> I almost hope they don't have busts this year because I'm addicted to those things & if I see one I don't have or love it I'm compelled to buy it.
> 
> Even though they've cut back on a lot of their holiday stuff in general, they're still the best place to get unusual stuff,


Usually the Yankee Candles sold at Home Goods have no throw but the Yankee Halloween candles are awesome. They throw better than the Halloween candle at the regular YC store.
I love their busts too...every year I have to talk myself out of buying all of them.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I'll have to go check out TJ Max! I want to put a lot of black and white pictures around my front door this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CHEFJULI said:


> That is correct about HomeGoods! If you see it, BUY it immediately. It will be gone and you be crying! They normally start around August and I have noticed a big decline in how much product that they bring in. They used to have the entire front of the store covered in Halloween and now it is relegated to the back of the store. Now that could be because in South Florida, Halloween is not that big of a deal. So if you see it, buy it!



My stores still get in about the same amount of halloween. It flies off the shelf here. The pattern in my stores seems be halloween goes in the back come late July/August. Starts out small and then the aisles expand towards the middle of the store. It's not until closer to the September/October range do I see them setting up displays near the front. At that point there's always a few aisles you can't miss walking past. But of course a lot of good stuff has flown off the shelves by then. Some new stuff does come in so they keep you coming back especially if you've seen something here on the forum and hoping your store will get it.

Oh, and yes my HG has tons of pillows too for the summer! That and throws. When the summer stuff starts getting moved off the shelves in my area it means Halloween stuff will start moving forward.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When the summer stuff starts getting moved off the shelves in my area it means Halloween stuff will start moving forward.


Lucky duck, that never happens in mine anymore, not the close one anyway. Those damn feather pillows are a constant at their Olney, MD location. It makes me crazy. 

At the one a little further away they do a better job with Halloween but they're a shared store with TJ Maxx so it's a big open floor plan with HG on one side & TJ Maxx on the other.


----------



## grim gravely

RCIAG said:


> Lucky duck, that never happens in mine anymore, not the close one anyway. Those damn feather pillows are a constant at their Olney, MD location. It makes me crazy.
> 
> At the one a little further away they do a better job with Halloween but they're a shared store with TJ Maxx so it's a big open floor plan with HG on one side & TJ Maxx on the other.


There is no way of knowing ahead of time when they are getting ready for the Halloween stuff at my store. They will say they have no idea and to keep checking back. One day you walk in there and they have no clue and the next day everything is out. 
You really do need to stop in every day and hope no one thinks your a stalker or something. lol


----------



## panampia

*got something good yesterday*

Found two of these 22-23" tall cloches with wooden bases on clearance in Home Goods yesterday!! The bases have a groove routed in the bottom which allows for a cord I think so you can put some electric string lights perhaps?
I also found a bunch of the Phrenology heads. 3 sizes. I already bought the little one last year so though I really wanted the biggest one (in the back on the top shelf), I let it be. I did buy the two cloches....
sorry for the sideways photos. I don't know how to correct that. They are not sideways on my photos in my computer. sigh.


----------



## rickdeckard

Just got a Home Goods a couple of cities over. Going to go check it out next week.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I got a lot of big bell jar cloches at Home Goods a couple of years ago! I love them because I can use them for Halloween and Christmas. I love the one that you got with the wooden bases! You can do a lot with them. Go on pinterest as they have a ton of pictures with them! I also love those heads! I'm going to go see if mine has those! They would be awesome in my cemetery! Thanks for the great post! You can rotate the pictures at the bottom so that they won't be sideways! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Stopped by my Home Goods today to check things out. There were some good things that others have already posted here like the phrenology head. It did look like they were starting to clear space for the season though, so hopefully that means in the next week or two there will be stuff out..

I did pop in to the clearance E aisle...and found this gem for $2! I squeeeed and scared my boyfriend lol


----------



## spiney99

Hi all! Was at Homegoods and found these two little statues of flute playing cupids/angels. 16.99 each but one had a small break (which is fine by me since I was going to weather them anyway). I brought it to the Attn of the cashier who gave me an additional 10 percent off..







I want to use them as part of a monument or stone in the graveyard.


----------



## adam

Last year Home Goods had the start of Halloween as early as the first week of August and mid to late august. Last year Michaels also had Halloween merch around July 20th. Its getting closer to our favorite time of year. SO excited.


----------



## Windborn

MOD EDIT: pictures are actually from another store; At Home, formerly called Garden Ridge

Home Goods At Home is putting out stuff now!! We went by there and the first of the Halloween goodies was being put out. Got a few pics - there was a LOT of stuff in boxes yet. Will be going back hopefully next week to look again!













there were several different "bleeding" candle designs - we had to try these!


----------



## 22606

Windborn said:


> Home Goods is putting out stuff now!! We went by there and the first of the Halloween goodies was being put out. Got a few pics - there was a LOT of stuff in boxes yet.


Actually, that seems to be At Home, correct? Cool stuff, though


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, that seems to be At Home, correct? Cool stuff, though


Darn! I was already getting excited over those skeleton scream candles! I'm out of luck; no At Home stores here.


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, he's holding his head because it's on fire! That is awesome!


----------



## Hallow Girl

The only store close to me is tjmaxx. Marshalls is not in a good neighborhood and home goods is far as well so I can't go everyday. I have been looking for this ever since I found it they still carry it. 

If anyone sees this can you please take a picture so I can get the sku number and any information on it. I would be forever grateful.


----------



## ooojen

I don't go often (it's not close) but I'll take a look for it when I do go.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Thank you so much !


ooojen said:


> I don't go often (it's not close) but I'll take a look for it when I do go.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WC is it that particular vase size with the inside recessed area (reminds me of a pillar candle placement) you are interested in? In the past they have carried similar glass tall vases with black branches and birds and I think I pretty much see something like it each year.

For example found this photo in my album from 2012 from HomeGoods but also saw it in my TJMaxx.


----------



## Hallow Girl

To be honest I don't know how it looks inside. I have only seen it in pictures. Upon a closer look I see a something under neath it that might be it.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> WC is it that particular vase size with the inside recessed area (reminds me of a pillar candle placement) you are interested in? In the past they have carried similar glass tall vases with black branches and birds and I think I pretty much see something like it each year.
> 
> For example found this photo in my album from 2012 from HomeGoods but also saw it in my TJMaxx.


----------



## screamqueen2012

well....waiting for that first post on home goods stocking their shelves for halloween....cant wait....i think they were alittle into august last year, later than the year before...aggggghhhhh wonder if we get a new bust this year?? grandian road is just alittle off this year to me...hoping home goods will bring it home.


----------



## dawnski

I just love the Home Goods busts. By us they started bringing their stuff out August 1.


----------



## screamqueen2012

dawnski said:


> I just love the Home Goods busts. By us they started bringing their stuff out August 1.


i couldnt remember exactly here but goodie...eleven days....lol...its going to be a good year for my husband i think... hes safe with GR so far, i want the witch trio but im not feeling alot on there....alot you can copy.....i found the skellie rats and mousies on ebay...check.....but HG.....whole nuther story. CVS was a darn surprise last year with the headless horseman...wow...last year was a pretty big year....oh walgreens, maybe they will have a sally this year to go with jack and oogie boogie...that'd be kewl.... come on HG's!!!


----------



## dawnski

That headless horseman was so nice. I wasn't doing that theme, but I wish I was. I was surprised overall by CVS last year. I'm actually looking forward to seeing what they have this year. Walgreens was just awful. Big disappointment.


----------



## screamqueen2012

HGs has some good deer and ram skulls on stands, they are a metal base but look very much like silver mercury glass, i picked up both for my skull/skellie display, i do silver/black....they would be great also for a voodoo...14 dollars, they have alot of horn, deer horn items right now


----------



## screamqueen2012

well august 7th last year was their halloween stock day for alot of regions....its getting close now!!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Stopped in to Marshalls and saw this huge vase. 12.99
There was a nice shelf with gothic arch looking sides for 129.99
It would look so nice if it was black and..also not priced so damn much


----------



## Hallow Girl

KissingCoffins said:


> View attachment 246847
> 
> Stopped in to Marshalls and saw this huge vase. 12.99
> There was a nice shelf with gothic arch looking sides for 129.99
> It would look so nice if it was black and..also not priced so damn much


By any chance did you see this one? It's very similar but I am looking for this exact one.


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

I love Godinger products... Great find Garthgoyle!


----------



## Jezebelle

As a dedicated HG haunter, as of today nothing at my 3 So Cal stores, (one is across from my work so I hit that often when the season gets rolling posting pics) I seem to think merch was out by now last year over here? Going to keep looking..


----------



## KissingCoffins

WickedChick said:


> By any chance did you see this one? It's very similar but I am looking for this exact one.
> View attachment 246848


No this was the only one. And there was nothing else Halloweenlike in the store.


----------



## jb1sb2

A few of my goodies I have collected at Home Goods the last few weeks.


----------



## hellachris

jb1sb2 said:


> A few of my goodies I have collected at Home Goods the last few weeks.


OMG awesome haul! How were those skulls priced? I need one but I'm trying to save for Universal Studio's Horror Nights.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> A few of my goodies I have collected at Home Goods the last few weeks.


WOW SNAP!!!! omg i got three things but MAN, i missed the under glass heads and the horns..............aggggh...LOVe them!! Wheres our HG stalkers...its going to be time soon!!!! im keeping an eye on the here!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Hellachris, the first picture: the free standing skull was 16.99, the one under glass was 19.99.
The second picture: those were all 12.99.
The third picture: that is a full size resin moose skull and was 99.99
The metal one with the real horns at the bottom was 29.99.
I'm justifying the cost because of the fact that I will be redecorating my home office with them permanently!


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks Screamqueen, the skulls hit the stores 2,3 weeks ago when the library/curiosity stuff hit the shelves. The horns hit the shelves yesterday and are 12.99.


----------



## OpalBeth

I haven't seen anything at the Home Goods / Marshalls in Florida yet. I heard they start getting merchandise in during August. I have a family member that works in the stock room so I'll know right away when they start putting in on the shelves and let you all know.  I am always amazed at the great selection of merchandise they have every year. AND if you go in the morning after Halloween they mark down everything 75% off. Last year I think I spent around $100 on Halloween that would have cost me around $300 or more in department stores.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Thanks Screamqueen, the skulls hit the stores 2,3 weeks ago when the library/curiosity stuff hit the shelves. The horns hit the shelves yesterday and are 12.99.


achhhkkkk...we didnt get the under glass skull, i love that...errrrrr, went tonite..........NADDAAA... and to update everyone not one hint of orange or black .... this just makes me so anxious, i love hgs halloween.....pier1 didnt have a thing out yet either in the store...online yes. tick tock tick tock... you run across the under glass skull again...i'll take it..lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

i cant find my picture of my swamp witch scene i did on my mantel, we had a valentines party this year ...yeah i know...and did vampire valentine as a theme and i did the swamp witch on the mantel and used a few of Hgs pieces in it...it was great to use with it.......you got great pieces.


----------



## Hallow Girl

[COLOR="#FF8C00"]Nothing at tj or hg today.

Since I never shopped at those stores for Halloween, how do they stock the items? Does it trickle in or stock it fully from aug-oct or so they stock it and that i[/COLOR]s it?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

WickedChick said:


> [COLOR="#FF8C00"]Nothing at tj or hg today.
> 
> Since I never shopped at those stores for Halloween, how do they stock the items? Does it trickle in or stock it fully from aug-oct or so they stock it and that i[/COLOR]s it?


Things trickle in. Homegoods gets two shipments per week. My store is every Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## Jezebelle

^agreed with pretty little nightmare above. 

I went to home goods after work today again, nothing. I asked an employee about Halloween, she said oh no! It's the worst! I replied the worst for you but my favorite time for me! She said try back in a few weeks, it'll be a while. I cheerfully responded, see you Tuesday! 

For my store, it always has started trickling in via glassware, so the mugs, trays, etc. Also, then the candles & soaps pop up, then it moves on to the more rare big home decor and then all the little stuff. Ours is also relegated to the back of the store, but it's been 3 front & back aisles the last 2 years, with double end caps.


----------



## Jezebelle

Also, they stock it & that's it. Last year, everything that was left by Oct 1st was either mediocre or broken, by Oct 1, fall/thanksgiving was the rage. If you see something you like, get it when it's there, or it's gone. So glad I did this when I saw the headless horseman light up globe, it was either buy the globe or get lunch. I never saw a light up globe after that, even the day after when some members here requested one when I posted mine. 

For me, by oct 1 I am done with retail shopping & then on I just do thrift stores or antique malls.


----------



## screamqueen2012

once it starts coming in, there are two shipments a week, usually tuesday and sometime thursday...so let the stock room have some time to get it unpacked and out but not too long, i found friday noon to be a really good time to catch the thursday unpacking.............and it will come in fast then slow down once sept starts, by third week in sept it is done...........it is first come first get, they dont repeat too much stock, some but not much, get it when you see it or you may not see it again.


----------



## jb1sb2

Sorry about that. That's the one thing I don't like about HG, no regular stock! But I will definitely keep an eye out for one of the dome covered skulls. I am in a good location for HG shopping, there are 3 <30 minutes of me and 2 more <45 minutes away!


----------



## jb1sb2

FYI everyone one of our TJMaxx's got in 3 Halloween pieces yesterday. A couple piled up bones and skulls candle holders, and a stand with a skull (with led eyes) on it that has a raven standing on top of the skull. So I will be making frequent rounds to my stores now!


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh awesome! thanks! ok so if tjmax got something, its getting ready....i think tuesdays one of their truck days


----------



## CHEFJULI

OpalBeth, that is great info! I'm in South Florida and noticed that our Home Goods starts around August as well. But you have to shop it and get it quickly! It will be gone in a flash if you don't buy it when you see it! I have two gift cards that my husband gave me and they are burning a hole in my pocket! However, HG isn't stocking as much Halloween as they had previously. It used to be as big as Christmas but now not so much! Keep us posted!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I have a love/hate relationship with Homegoods. I love everything they get in, but you can't walk away and think about an item. I rarely spend less than $80 each time I go and that doesn't even scratch the surface when Halloween merchandise is set out! Good for me, bad for my bank account! Lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> FYI everyone one of our TJMaxx's got in 3 Halloween pieces yesterday. A couple piled up bones and skulls candle holders, and a stand with a skull (with led eyes) on it that has a raven standing on top of the skull. So I will be making frequent rounds to my stores now!


jb1sb2, did the skull/raven stand look anything like this one at Grandin road this year? and did you see how much it was?


----------



## screamqueen2012

found two fossils on stands and two nice plants i am going to make a little house of horrors venus fly trap on....no under glass...no orange or black yet either...lol i 'THINK" it will be next week or the end of the week.......oh i cant wait to see the first pics folks post...wonder too if we will get new busts this year?


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, Same one! It was 19.99


----------



## jb1sb2

Couldn't help myself on these three. Also took a picture of the rest of the small section they had out so far.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

jb1sb2 said:


> Couldn't help myself on these three. Also took a picture of the rest of the small section they had out so far.


Are those the witch legs from last year? Is this TJ Maxx or HG?


----------



## dbruner

I will do my first home goods check tomorrow. Mine puts it all in the back, except the linens are with the rest of their linens. They also have great deals on halloween scented candles.


----------



## jb1sb2

Not sure Jezebel. But they are at TJMAXX


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2, did the skull/raven stand look anything like this one at Grandin road this year? and did you see how much it was?
> View attachment 247176


How much was this at Grandin road?


----------



## 22606

WickedChick said:


> How much was this at Grandin road?


$50, I want to say. _Huge_ difference...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Disembodiedvoice, Same one! It was 19.99


get back jack! they want 50 bucks at GR.. I went to my TJ Maxx and they didnt' have anything at all. I have another in the next city over. Oh well, mine may still get one, they just haven't started yet.


----------



## Vsalz

Jb1sb2- your photos only show up as attached images I can't see. Any clue how I open them? I am dying to see your skulls.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> $50, I want to say. _Huge_ difference...


That is crazy. I hope my tjmaxx gets them


----------



## jb1sb2

I have no idea Vsalz..... I go through the same thing with half of the pictures from others on here showing up that way and I can't see them either.


----------



## jb1sb2

Fyi, I forgot my phone when I went to Marshalls this morning but they had a fair amount of halloween items out! Skull, a couple pumpkins on candleholders wearing witches hats, and rustic wooden skulls and pumpkins, a witch hat with a raven on it etc. I got my phone before I went to another TJMaxx they had the wiches hat so I got a picture of that there. Had to buy one of those, I'm doing witches/conjurers this year! They also had a different skull with a floral design on it.


----------



## Sidnami

Mich HG in Canton has nothing yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm sure people will be happy to see the Salt jar back again this year. Is that the same labeling on it? That crow on the Skull on pedestal is nice. Love the detailing on the base. Saw another member picked that one out. I personally really like the decorated skull. Any chance you saw how much it was? 

I do not need anything else from HomeGoods/TJX, I do not need anything else from HomeGoods/TJX....


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ok, you are making me go. I need that witch's het in my life.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie, the crow/skull pedestal is 49.99 at Grandin Road, and 19.99 at TJMaxx! I hunted down 2. I saw two skulls at different stores today so I can't remember exactly which price was for that one, so it's either 6.99 or 9.99. That one has led eyes so that one was problably the 9.99 one. And yes the labeling is the same on the salts this year, I got that last year.


----------



## jb1sb2

Alexscaresme, I had to have it also!


----------



## Cloe

jb1sb2 said:


> Alexscaresme, I had to have it also!


If it's not too much trouble is there any way you could provide the sku"s for the skull/raven pedestal and witch hat? All of the tj maxx and marshall's stores are kind of scattered around me and rather than drive all over I was thinking of calling around first. I know how iffy and unreliable that is so I thought maybe if I had the sku it would be easier for them to check. Thanks.


----------



## jb1sb2

Cloe, certainly. The TJMaxx one is for the raven, the Marshalls one is for the witch hat. I did see the same hat at a TJMaxx but I don't have the sku for them since I had already bought mine at Marshalls.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2, how much was that witches hat? it is so cute. just out of curiosity what state do you live in? ( you don't have to say if your not comfortatble) i went to two TJ maxx's and a marshells yesterday and they had nada, nothin', nill. boo hiss

edited to say we must have been posting at the same time, I see you posted the price above me. thanks. I need that hat !


----------



## jb1sb2

Sorry for all the sideways pictures, I took them all upright but for some reason when I upload them they turn sideways.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm sure people will be happy to see the Salt jar back again this year. Is that the same labeling on it? That crow on the Skull on pedestal is nice. Love the detailing on the base. Saw another member picked that one out. I personally really like the decorated skull. Any chance you saw how much it was?
> .


DANG that jar. It's been eluding me for years! Maybe this is my year.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

Posted this in the General Merchandise thread too, but I know a lot of us watch this one closely as well so: first sighting! Marshall's in West Los Angeles:














The witch is a little too cute for my style, but the vintage Halloween came home with me. Can't WAIT to try and hunt down some of the things you all have found thus far!


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped at Home Goods today. No sight of Halloween yet. They are still going strong on the Summer items. There weren't any Fall candles either.


----------



## Hallow Girl

After seeing the pictures above I called all 3 tj stores 2 of them no Halloween items, one did start getting some stuff in. I asked about the witches hat and the skull with crow. They didn't get that in. I'm kind of happy about that because I am too tired to go get it tonight.


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, we must have been! I live in North Carolina, right outside of Charlotte, so I can easily get to many of the TJX owned stores!


----------



## Alexscaresme

Cloe said:


> If it's not too much trouble is there any way you could provide the sku"s for the skull/raven pedestal and witch hat? All of the tj maxx and marshall's stores are kind of scattered around me and rather than drive all over I was thinking of calling around first. I know how iffy and unreliable that is so I thought maybe if I had the sku it would be easier for them to check. Thanks.


Hiya. Just got back. Nope nada thing at my Marshalls/HomeGoods yet. Sigh. But I will post the SKUs when I go back in about a week. 

FYI I went to the Marshalls in Bethlehem - info for those who might be in the area and want to make a unsatisfying trip. 

My aunt went to At Home for me and FaceTimed me. Stocked for sure. I picked out stuff as she videotaped haha. Just waiting for her to relay the $ damage. And no coupon either. Maybe they do price adjustments? Whatever the case may be they have some stuff that resembles Grandin Road items. Love GR but they be pricey. Do Love GR's quality tho, that's for sure.


----------



## 22606

Alexscaresme said:


> ...Do Love GR's quality tho, that's for sure.


That is quite debatable this year. More than a few members have gotten shafted in one way or another, whether regarding quality alone or that _and_ p!ss poor customer service.


Anyway, I am glad to see more fantastic new items arriving. Thank you to those who have taken and uploaded the photos.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Disembodiedvoice, we must have been! I live in North Carolina, right outside of Charlotte, so I can easily get to many of the TJX owned stores!


I was wondering how close you were to me, hoping if you were close that maybe some of my stores might get the same things. I have seen with other stores that some area's of the country might get things that others don't get. Of course with these stores it is sort of hit or miss. We are neighbors so I'm holding out hope mine will get those two items. I guess I just need to start a regular watch. thanks for the info !!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Alexscaresme said:


> Hiya. Just got back. Nope nada thing at my Marshalls/HomeGoods yet. Sigh. But I will post the SKUs when I go back in about a week.
> 
> FYI I went to the Marshalls in Bethlehem - info for those who might be in the area and want to make a unsatisfying trip.
> 
> My aunt went to At Home for me and FaceTimed me. Stocked for sure. I picked out stuff as she videotaped haha. Just waiting for her to relay the $ damage. And no coupon either. Maybe they do price adjustments? Whatever the case may be they have some stuff that resembles Grandin Road items. Love GR but they be pricey. Do Love GR's quality tho, that's for sure.


This doesn't really help you for the purchases you just made but if you sign up for At Homes emails they send you a 10% off coupon, not much but for me it pays the sales tax at least.


----------



## Alexscaresme

panampia said:


> Found two of these 22-23" tall cloches with wooden bases on clearance in Home Goods yesterday!! The bases have a groove routed in the bottom which allows for a cord I think so you can put some electric string lights perhaps?
> I also found a bunch of the Phrenology heads. 3 sizes. I already bought the little one last year so though I really wanted the biggest one (in the back on the top shelf), I let it be. I did buy the two cloches....
> sorry for the sideways photos. I don't know how to correct that. They are not sideways on my photos in my computer. sigh.


Hi. I saw your post and pic of the heads. I found a pretty big phrenology hand that I scooped up for $12.99. You inspired me to get it.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Thanks for the info. Yeah I signed up but no coupon in my email. Thought that was odd but so it goes...


----------



## Caroluna

jb1sb2 said:


> Disembodiedvoice, we must have been! I live in North Carolina, right outside of Charlotte, so I can easily get to many of the TJX owned stores!


Dang, I live in Salisbury, NC, and the Marshalls here has nothing. I stopped at Home Goods in Mooresville yesterday and they didn't have anything out yet either.


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, well hello neighbor! Yes start watching, I believe the next couple weeks will bring us some goodies.


----------



## jb1sb2

Caroluna, did the stores up there get much halloween stuff last year? They usually stick to sales trends with their merchandising. I have noticed that with the different things each store receives around me.


----------



## Kenneth

Lots of North Carolinians here! XD Here in Greensboro myself, i'm planning on heading to my TJ MAXX tomorrow...was
in Marshalls and Homegoods the other day and didn't see any sight of Halloween.


----------



## Caroluna

jb1sb2 said:


> Caroluna, did the stores up there get much halloween stuff last year? They usually stick to sales trends with their merchandising. I have noticed that with the different things each store receives around me.


I was able to find everything on my wish list last year at Home Goods in Mooresville and Huntersville. The local Marshalls had a decent amount of stock as did the TJ Maxx in Mooresville. Overall, the amount of stock was much better last year. In 2013, I found the busts I wanted in Mooresville or Huntersville, but I had to fill out my set of 222 Fifth Wiccan Lace dishes with a trip to High Point (and found the last elusive plate on eBay ).


----------



## jb1sb2

Caroluna, great! Then your stores should get stuff in again. I went by a different Marshalls earlier and they were putting stuff out while I was there.


----------



## Jules17

Went to my local HomeGoods and they don't have anything out yet, just a lot of beach house décor.


----------



## IshWitch

booswife02 said:


> I got this Celtic cross statue at TJMaxx for $7.99. It has a small chip on it. Barely noticeable. It will be great in the graveyard. It's about the size of my resin tombstones, maybe 22 inches tall. I don't think its resin because it is WAY heavier than my tombstones.
> View attachment 239974


A chip won't be an issue in that, just adds more age! But you better seal it just in case. I've had gargoyles crumble after getting wet because they were some kind of cement that wasn't sealed.


----------



## DavyKnoles

I never thought of Home Goods as a source for Halloween. Come to think of it, I never ventured into Marshalls for that stuff either. Fortunately, at the Millenium Plaza there is a Home Goods right next to a Marshalls that is just down the street from the Coliseum of Comics, the Dollar Tree and a Total Wine store. In a couple of weeks it sounds like a party to me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DavyKnoles said:


> I never thought of Home Goods as a source for Halloween. Come to think of it, I never ventured into Marshalls for that stuff either. Fortunately, at the Millenium Plaza there is a Home Goods right next to a Marshalls that is just down the street from the Coliseum of Comics, the Dollar Tree and a Total Wine store. In a couple of weeks it sounds like a party to me!



Well then we need to get you up to speed on HomeGoods and the TJX group of companies! You've been missing some great finds. Here's a couple of threads to check out from the past years (more years if you search for them):

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136251-home-goods-2014-a.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127484-home-goods-2013-whats-new-there.html


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Found the crow on skull pedestal today at TJMaxx, can't believe it is $30 cheaper than on Grandin Road, now if TJmax , Homegoods or Marshalls get's the other one with the skull crown , I wouldn't know what to do with myself, that would be both for less than the price of one at GR !! As of now though I am happy with just the one, I wouldn't even think of buying the other at GR just because of the huge price.
thank jb1sb2 for the heads up !


----------



## KissingCoffins

Disembodiedvoice you lucky thing! I'll be going to TJ Maxx this weekend when I go shopping. I've mostly been finding things for my friend who is having all the luck with the crows and ravens this year! I need to find some bat things!


----------



## Nox Eterna

I found her today at TJM she's on the "cute" side but that's OK I could not resist, and she enjoyed the ride


----------



## IshWitch

They are setting stuff out finally in our TJ Maxx 














I bought the Hearse! Love it! Tag was from Bella Lux, paid $24.99. 
It is big, too! Full size candle jar is the reference. [emoji178]


----------



## jb1sb2

You are so welcome Disembodiedvoice! Glad you found one! I am looking out for that crowned skull one too!


----------



## sumrtym

The small pumpkins in the box next to the hearse, what did they spell?


----------



## KissingCoffins

Oh goodness that coach! My eyes just popped out! Too bad I have nowhere to put it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Oh no IshWitch, that is one more thing I now have to be on the look out for !! I love that hearse. Is it just a statue type thing? just sits there and looks awesome?? the one I went to didn't have one as far as I know, of course i didn't know to look for it but I looked at what they had but really as I was walking to the back I saw the one crow skull pedestal and I was willing no one to touch it before I got back there lol No one did because I seemed to be the only one looking at Halloween, everyone else just walked past it. I have another TJM closer to me so now I'm on the prowl for that hearse and hopefully the crown skull pedestal.


----------



## Cloe

I tried looking in Marshalls yesterday but no luck. I would love to pick up the skull/raven and the witch hat. I've mulled over the one on GR and the witch hat clock since last year but just didn't want to fork out the $$ they were asking. TJ Maxx is a PITA for me to get to as they closed the one in the mall near me years ago. When I called the one closest to me the girl on the phone acted like I was stark raving mad for even asking about Halloween items.


----------



## CHEFJULI

That hearse is great!!! I'm going tomorrow to do a run on all the stores including Home Depot and Lowes. BTW Home Depot has the single bulb flicker light for 9.98 on their website!


----------



## Lukewa

sumrtym said:


> The small pumpkins in the box next to the hearse, what did they spell?


I bought those pumpkins last year at Von Maur-- they spell Wicked. I put them on my desk in my classroom!


----------



## screamqueen2012

SIGH.........................im guessing since no picture explosions yet....no "stuff" has flooded the shelves........anyone else feeling this extreme anxiety of waiting yet?


----------



## Lucy08

All my HomeGoods had today was those odd little stuffed witches and cats. I know they have a a name, i'm just not sure what it is! It's progress at least!


----------



## ThatMOM

I was at HG today in Fredericksburg, VA...had 1 aisle of stuff out and the associate said it should all be out by Saturday!!!! I love their stuff. They had some cute table runners and matching kitchen towels I want this year....so far....they had a large standing witch a few years ago that was $100...wish I would have scooped it up because haven't seen her since. ;( looks like I'm going out Saturday


----------



## revengemaiden

> View attachment 247774
> 
> View attachment 247775
> 
> View attachment 247776


*OMG! OMG! OMG! I love the hearse! Just called the Home Goods in El Segundo Plaza, Los Angeles, CA and they say they have put out some Halloween stuff. Will be there this weekend -- if I can wait that long! 

GOTTA GET THE HEARSE!!!*


----------



## grim gravely

I called my Home Goods store last night because I didn't want to take a trip there for nothing. The guy told me that Halloween won't be out for another two week. 
I'm still going to stalk them in the meantime.


----------



## revengemaiden

DavyKnoles said:


> I never thought of Home Goods as a source for Halloween. Come to think of it, I never ventured into Marshalls for that stuff either. Fortunately, at the Millenium Plaza there is a Home Goods right next to a Marshalls that is just down the street from the Coliseum of Comics, the Dollar Tree and a Total Wine store. In a couple of weeks it sounds like a party to me!


Home Goods has some of the BEST HALLOWEEN STUFF. Not bloody/gory/violent decor, but amazing decorative items. You never know what you will find. I got my life-sized mummy there a couple of years back, and some fine mercury pumpkins, all super reasonably prices -- much lower than even BigLots -- and all different each year. 

Home Goods is one of my annual MUST VISITS for Halloween decorating!


----------



## RCIAG

We're off to dinner tonite & HG & TJMaxx are right next door to the restaurant so I'll report back!!



Lucy08 said:


> All my HomeGoods had today was those odd little stuffed witches and cats. I know they have a a name, i'm just not sure what it is!


Imma guess it's those horrid Anna Lee dolls. Their Halloween ones are the least creepy of their offerings. Did they look like this?


----------



## KissingCoffins

revengemaiden said:


> *OMG! OMG! OMG! I love the hearse! Just called the Home Goods in El Segundo Plaza, Los Angeles, CA and they say they have put out some Halloween stuff. Will be there this weekend -- if I can wait that long!
> 
> GOTTA GET THE HEARSE!!!*


Ooh I'm in LBC!


----------



## jb1sb2

Guess what I got my hands on today!?!?!?!? Yep the Hearse! I'm so excited! I got this raven too, I think it's cool looking also! Both at TJMaxx. Oh and a little advice, look also in the regular decorative stuff aisle and not just where they have halloween stuff at. That's where I found both of these, almost left without them because of that! Glad I decided to walk around more though! Good luck to everyone else that is looking for one!


----------



## revengemaiden

KissingCoffins said:


> Ooh I'm in LBC!


You must stop at the HomeGoods in Rossmore/Seal Beach. Nice to know that there are Halloween forum members just down the 405 from me!


----------



## jb1sb2

Grrr.... I tried to fix the pictures so they didn't post sideways.... that was a failure..... Sorry!


----------



## revengemaiden

Sqee! Love the raven. Can't go to HomeGoods today as Hillary is in town, but I CAN walk down to the TJMaxx in Santa Monica. Wonder if they have the hearse and the raven -- both MUST HAVE for this year's Halloween!


----------



## jb1sb2

Hope you find them both revengemaiden! Call them first, most of the people in my area are helpful when looking for specific items.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well I went to the TJM closest to me tonight but it did not have a hearse boo hiss ! But I'm not too worried yet since they really don't have very much in, mostly those velvet pumpkins. They had three of those crows on the branch statues but they have had those for the past several years. I got one about 2 or 3 years ago at Marshalls, it still has the price tag on the bottom lol it was 12.99 then , what was it today? I love mine , one of favorite pieces I have....well until I get that blasted Hearse.


----------



## revengemaiden

You are so right. I did call TJ Maxx and the overworked sales person who answered the phone said 'no Halloween yet.' But, perhaps she doesn't know everything that is out. I can walk over and check on my way to dinner.

I did phone the HomeGoods in El Segundo and they said that have put out some Halloween stuff. I usually do more than one trip to HomeGoods in August each year 'cuz I don't want to miss anything. 

Honestly, HomeGoods always has the best spread of the three (HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshall's) in this area and I am always like a zombie kid in a macabre candy store when I buy Halloween stuff at HomeGoods!


----------



## jb1sb2

I hope you find one disembodiedvoice! That raven was 14.99! So you got me on the price! I would say look for them next week if they don't show up this weekend at your stores. If I see anymore, I will grab them in case you don't find one! I went to three stores before I found that one so hopefully the other's will get a couple in.


----------



## jb1sb2

Good luck in your search as well Revengemaiden! And you are right, Homegoods gets in the best stuff! I found three of the busts and a double bust between the two Homegoods stores closest to me last year!


----------



## Lucy08

RCIAG said:


> We're off to dinner tonite & HG & TJMaxx are right next door to the restaurant so I'll report back!!
> 
> 
> 
> Imma guess it's those horrid Anna Lee dolls. Their Halloween ones are the least creepy of their offerings. Did they look like this?


YES!!! That's them! Not my cup of tea.......


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> I hope you find one disembodiedvoice! That raven was 14.99! So you got me on the price! I would say look for them next week if they don't show up this weekend at your stores. If I see anymore, I will grab them in case you don't find one! I went to three stores before I found that one so hopefully the other's will get a couple in.


Yeah but you got the curse of inflation, the 12.99 price was at least 2 years ago, maybe 3 so 14.99 is still a good price, especially since it's such a pretty piece. Is the Hearse just a statue ? and does it say who it is made by , any tag on it at all? I'm going to the TJM across from work tomorrow, that is where I found the pedestal. Does anyone know how often TJM gets new merchandise in?

I'm going to grab all the hearses I find as well, I think it will be in high demand so I want to help people get one.


----------



## jb1sb2

Your problably right on that. I agree, it's still worth it. The hearse is just a statue. The tag on it says Bella Lux. I tried to look it up but all I can find under that name is a clothing store.


----------



## jb1sb2

And btw that's what I like the most about most of the people on here, we are always trying to help each other out!


----------



## RCIAG

Zip, zero, nada at both the HG & TJ Maxx that's closest to me. The closest thing to Halloween was a couple of spice candles & some orange pillows. I'm pretty sure that you could relabel HG & TJMaxx "ALL THE FEATHER PILLOWS ALL THE TIME!!" & it would be a more accurate name right now.


----------



## jb1sb2

Well hopefully that changes over the weekend or next week.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Went to a different HG than my usual one,( not a special trip, just happened to be out where a different store was, and thought I would check it out). They did have a few things out, but not much. They had skull candlesticks (one large skull at the base supporting 3 arms with smaller skulls that hold the candles) in silver and gold colors, and a sign that looked like aged tin that said "Happy Halloween." They also had some general fall wreaths and garlands a little bit further over on another isle. I ended up passing on those items, the manager said more would be coming very soon, but did find a blue and white vase on a great clearance, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Caroluna

My local Marshalls is starting to stock! They said they are now getting a truck everyday, so guess where I will be everyday on my way home. I got a scrolled skull, some decorative witches shoes and a large cauldron with a raven sitting on the edge with firewood underneath. I have small red lights that I think I can use to give a fire illusion. I will post pictures as soon as I can find my camera (it was last seen in the hands of my husband). I asked about the raven on the skull and they said they broke the only one they have gotten in so far when they were putting it on the shelf.


----------



## jb1sb2

Awesome Caroluna! I'm intrigued by this cauldron since I'm doing witches/conjurors this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Finally got a cell phone (sometimes want to chuck it while yelling "FREEDOM!!!!"), but it is allowing me to get pictures this year.

No luck for me on the hears. However, I visited one Marshall's and two TJMaxx and they all had Halloween. I also visited two HomeGoods, with one having Halloween out and the other nada.

TJMAXX PICS:

Garlands made from wood.








Skull with full sized jar candle for comparison.








FROM HOMEGOODS:

I bought this. Large size, flat on back, with hanger pre-installed. You can move the ring back and forth if need be, but it is NOT loose like a knocker.








Cauldron I set on the floor that Caroluna already mentioned. $39.99 before you ask.








Glitter on the stem, has a large battery candle built inside it. Great expression! $29.99.


----------



## sumrtym

CONTINUED....
















This also came home with me....








Lots of little bowl head monsters to put candy in....


----------



## sumrtym

Continued:


----------



## sumrtym

CONTINUED:

Dishes


----------



## RCIAG

Ooooo love that black pumpkin & that wooden garland! I might have to make a trip to the other HG this weekend!


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, TJMaxx also had a cast iron life size mouse for $2.99. I grabbed one. Was a big fan of the Pottery Barn ones ....last year?.... but not their prices. This one isn't as cool as theirs, but the price was right.

RCIAG....I'd try TJMaxx for the wooden garland. I've seen quite a few things that didn't cross between their stores in past years and it was TJMaxx I saw it at. Most notably to me in the past was an EXCELLENT wire tree at TJMaxx with jack-o'-lantern metal balls hanging all through it, but never saw any show up at HomeGoods.


----------



## jb1sb2

As soon as I find one thing I want at local stores, I see great pictures of more stuff I want!!!!! I want the skull with the ring in his mouth, the cauldron, the black pumpkin, and the skeleton candle holders....... but I think the one thing I want the most out of those pictures it the awesome human skull on the stone base! I have seen a picture of a coyote skull like that someone on here posted but have never found either of those at any store near me. I would love to have them both!!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

What state are you in Sumrtym? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## sumrtym

jb1sb2 said:


> What state are you in Sumrtym? If you don't mind me asking.


During reaper time??? Blasphemy!  Although a glance to the upper right.....


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh oh i love that china........thought id finished my daughters apt now is see this...oh sigh..........


----------



## Spookybella977

Too many nice things!!!! I want the china! The skull "knocker" etc etc etc


----------



## Cleo215

I was just at all of those stores on Sunday. No Halloween yet except for Pier One, who seem to have all their stuff out. Totally Wine only had one pumpkin beer so far.


----------



## Kenneth

OH MY GOSH I NEED THAT BLACK PUMPKIN!
Also that "Once Upon A Midnight Dreary" sign

I guess this calls for a trip to the HomeGoods before work tomorrow....went to my TJMAXX today,
all they had was two end caps of funkins, candles, that wooden garland and those skulls.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Love all the photos! Thank you Sumrtym for getting a cell phone! Looks like I'll be out shopping this weekend! One thing I wanted to mention really quickly...I went to my Marshalls earlier this week and while there was no Halloween, my store had the Luminara flameless pillar candles on clearance sale. Still pricey even on clearance sale but I bought one and it's really nice. If they're still available this weekend, I might buy some more.


----------



## IshWitch

sumrtym said:


> The small pumpkins in the box next to the hearse, what did they spell?


I'm pretty sure they spelled WICKED. They were cute, but I have minimal flat surfaces, kitchen and bathroom counters, table and coffee table and mantle. We don't have any display cabinets, shelves or bookcases. [emoji20]


----------



## IshWitch

jb1sb2 said:


> Guess what I got my hands on today!?!?!?!? Yep the Hearse! I'm so excited! I got this raven too, I think it's cool looking also! Both at TJMaxx. Oh and a little advice, look also in the regular decorative stuff aisle and not just where they have halloween stuff at. That's where I found both of these, almost left without them because of that! Glad I decided to walk around more though! Good luck to everyone else that is looking for one!


Yay! I had the raven in my hand! Maybe I'll get him tomorrow, love him too. Isn't the hearse grand?


----------



## IshWitch

jb1sb2 said:


> Your problably right on that. I agree, it's still worth it. The hearse is just a statue. The tag on it says Bella Lux. I tried to look it up but all I can find under that name is a clothing store.


I tried to look it up too and you really have to dig. They have holiday items but my searches only came up Christmas. How much was your hearse?


----------



## jb1sb2

Lol Sumrtym. Sorry, how observant of me!


----------



## jb1sb2

If you like it, you should definitely grab it. We all know once it's gone it's really gone at these stores. Unless it comes back next year of course. And yes the hearse is great! Unless something else fantastic comes out I think that will be my favorite purchase this year!


----------



## jb1sb2

Oh ok, well at least the hearses have made it out to float around TJMaxx's! Mine was 24.99 also, which I did not hesitate on!


----------



## Caroluna

Sumrtym, that is the cauldron! Thanks for posting the picture since my husband has yet to find my camera.

The dishes with the lace looking pattern are by 222 Fifth and the pattern is Wiccan Lace. I bought those 2 years ago. I have an 8 piece place setting, but I would love to add 4 more. I hope my stores get those.


----------



## Scatterbrains

went through 3 Rosses and a Marshals, TJ Maxx and Homegoods yesterday. Ross had their stuff out, TJ Maxx had theirs out, but no funeral carriage. Nothing at Marshalls, and a little bit at Homegoods.


----------



## Jeepers

I made the first rounds of the TJX stores yesterday and was very disappointed. None of the of the stores had any Halloween, All I found was a cool apothecary jar and a spatula, of all things. The jar is for my eyeballs that I don't use for my gruesome garden. My Marshalls store said they never have anything but clothes. They and Homegoods are together as the same store. Homegoods said they wouldn't be putting out any Halloween until Mid September. TJMaxx said the same thing. They all acted like I was crasy for even asking and said that they couldn't put anything out if they had anything because of summer stuff and back to school stuff. And, call first to save yourself the trip. I am seriously bummed out.  If you're in the Toledo, Ohio area don't bother yet. I'll keep calling the stores and dropping in and I'll let you all know when something appears. They all had a real attitude problem. For all of you finding things in your stores you are very lucky living where you do. I love it here on the forum where I can see all the great stuff you're finding. I hope my stores will get at least some of it eventually.


----------



## KissingCoffins

revengemaiden said:


> You must stop at the HomeGoods in Rossmore/Seal Beach. Nice to know that there are Halloween forum members just down the 405 from me!


Noted! I'm selling my car soon but my fellow Halloween junkie will be picking me up next week to shop!  I most likely won't be purchasing anything as I'm trying to get a booth at Horror Con in Sept.


----------



## Kenneth

Got my hearse today!!! Dropped by the HG and Marshall's before work. HG only had one end cap with Mercury pumpkins and Marshall's had a small selection of things, but one of which was the hearse. There was only one and I grabbed it immediately. I had looked at a light up Jack-O-lantern with a witch hat that sat on a pedestal, but sat it down FOR A SPLIT SECOND to look at an end cap and when I came around some lady had it in her hand. I watched her like Michael Myers from beside the bush in Halloween but she put it in her cart. :-/ oh well, can't win every battle.


----------



## revengemaiden

Cleo215 said:


> I was just at all of those stores on Sunday. No Halloween yet except for Pier One, who seem to have all their stuff out. Totally Wine only had one pumpkin beer so far.


I know what I am doing this weekend! HomeGoods and Pier 1. My credit card is going to get a workout!


----------



## revengemaiden

IshWitch said:


> I'm pretty sure they spelled WICKED. They were cute, but I have minimal flat surfaces, kitchen and bathroom counters, table and coffee table and mantle. We don't have any display cabinets, shelves or bookcases. [emoji20]


I have no home space and I have animals that think all Halloween decor -- well, ANY decor -- are a pet toys. So....

I decorate the conference room at work! He he he...


----------



## Hallow Girl

Just left one tj store.They didn't have much but I loved this witch.


----------



## Hallow Girl

More stuff. They had a lot of table runners. I will post those later

TRYING to attach more pics and they won't upload


----------



## Hallow Girl

Uploading not working


----------



## screamqueen2012

we only had one little end cap with last years things, nothing to take a pic for...tjmaxx not a thing here.......i found a deer skull and horns i bought for my swamp voodoo........will be next week for us i think.....im coveting that hearse...lol.....anyone see some grab one for me and let me know!! its coming for sure though....few more days the explosion will hit...........pier 1.........nothing but some fall leaves......nope...anyone into nbc, check out their frank and bride, i got them last year and they have them again...they are so good mixed in......


----------



## sumrtym

I have some more homegoods pics to post tomorrow. I did get the carriage from tjmaxx. The front wheels were terribly bent but the metal is thick and i was able to bend back in shape though the paint did crack on the wires underneath going to the wheels.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I see a few others were lucky in finding the Hearse today. I found one as well, at Marshalls instead of TJM. My Home goods had a whole shelf of stuff out, mostly the same stuff that has been pictured yesterday. When I walked to the back of Marshall's the first thing I saw was the hearse on the top shelf , it is much larger than I expected. Another woman was standing there with a cauldron luminary in her hands and I walked up and grabbed the hearse, she looked over at me and said that really is cute, if you aren't going to get it let me know lol I was like oh no , this is what I came here for, it's going home with me. A few more minutes and I could have been crying or stalking that poor woman.
TJM had a life sized witches broom I liked,, made out of grapevine vines, it was big and cute 19.99.


----------



## Hallow Girl

At home hoods they only had those skull tea cups by 22..something. The target only had 2 silver candle holders with mushed up skull faces.






]I


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tj max
View attachment 247972
[


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tjmaxx
View attachment 247973


----------



## Hallow Girl

View attachment 247974
tjmaxx


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tjmaxx
View attachment 247975


----------



## Hallow Girl

I also took pictures of 8 table runners. Not sure if anyone is interested. If you are let me know and I will post them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I can't see anything WickedChick and if I click on it , it tells me I don't have access....


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't see anything WickedChick and if I click on it , it tells me I don't have access....


That is odd. I see them. I didn't do anything different when I uploaded them.


----------



## Hallow Girl

tjmaxx


----------



## Hallow Girl

Sorry for the posts that are not showing up ( #246-249) if a mod could delete them that would be great so it doesn't take up space.


----------



## Hallow Girl

tjmaxx


----------



## BoneyFan

I went to two Marshalls and a Home Goods hoping for that coach, but no luck. I called TJ Maxx since its a far drive, but no Halloween out yet. Bummer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Injured my leg a few weeks ago and still hobbling around, but made it out today for a little bit to walk around. Here's some photos from TJMaxx. I bought the Fred and Friends Hard Boiled Egg Shaper. I thought the Lava Lamp products seen in the men's department might be useful. I know Mikeerdas was looking for a LED beacon last year that actually rotated. This one says it does. The other light I though might be interesting in a carnival area. Can be wall mounted too but I can see hanging from above and having the light hit the walls.










































Trying to add prices in album description when available.


----------



## RCIAG

Awesome! Might have to try the other HG tomorrow!!

And Wicked Chick, those pics don't work. Nevermind.

I got those crazy candle sticks last year. They're pretty cool. They look like they have melty faces all over them.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I just called the Home Goods in Folsom, CA and they said YES, they do have Halloween out!!!!!! So I'm on my way, except the kids and Husband want to come along, and they are already slowing me down.  I'm like, "No, I don't know where your other shoe is." Don't they understand how fast the good stuff disappears? Just so you all know, I love them so much. But lets go!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And here's some photos from HOME GOODS. 




























































There were several pieces in this collection and done very much like the Pottery Barn serving pieces.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

More from HOME GOODS.

These are listed as Candle holder, so for large pillar candles. Also came in gray and gold.
















Frankie almost hitched a ride home with me but didn't. He's pretty large and decent weight.

































This spider looked to be cast iron and good weight.









Think we saw these last year.









This was a rather large skull with a bat that had attached itself to it. The sticker indicates it lights up inside and battery pack was on the bottom with a full 360 degree skull visible.


----------



## grim gravely

I NEED those skeletons!!! I can't believe Home Goods is going to be carrying similar skeletons like the Pottery Barn skeletons. I'm very excited now. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And the photos continue...


























Nice, heavy tombstone. Didn't get the price, too heavy to move easily and of course the price was on the bottom. The backside did have a battery pack on it so I think it maybe lit up the photo which was a lenticular photo.































The witch leg cauldron snow globe was a Bella Lux and said it was a musical one.

The pirate bust or one very similar is back:









Frankie Candy server.









This candle wall sconce was kind of cool. Saw a pair of them. The skull on the bottom was quite heavy. It did have a wall hanger on it but given the weight I was a little leery of hanging it. It does rest nice on a table top.


----------



## LittlMissApril

ThatMOM said:


> I was at HG today in Fredericksburg, VA...had 1 aisle of stuff out and the associate said it should all be out by Saturday!!!! I love their stuff. They had some cute table runners and matching kitchen towels I want this year....so far....they had a large standing witch a few years ago that was $100...wish I would have scooped it up because haven't seen her since. ;( looks like I'm going out Saturday


I was just telling my husband I wanted to check out HG tomorrow. We must live fairly close as this is the HGs closest to me. I'm checking out Potomac mills next weekend.


----------



## RCIAG

Yes. Definitely going tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last 4 photos I took. Basically HG was starting to put stuff out, TJMaxx hadn't started. I asked clerks in both places and TJMaxx said they had 6 boxes in the back but their guide said to put out on the 10th - 14. HG still had shelves to clear out, a few table runners, just this end cap of dining pieces. It's a start. And no I didn't see the hearse in case you are curious.










I almost took home this cool looking cage. It's all metal, kind of heavy, and saw it in two sizes. They had 3 of them in my clearance area of the smaller one shown first, $18. Found a larger one not marked down. Since I have several cages already I reluctantly put the clearance one back but really liked the design.


























Well we're off to dinner and hope you saw something you liked.


----------



## revengemaiden

Hey, Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the photos. The bird cages look amazing. Think of all the uses for them! I even use mine for serving food (cut up cheese platter, etc) for my parties. 

One can never have too much Halloween stuff!


----------



## booswife02

Great pics! Thanks so much. Nothing out in my store yet but here is TJMaxx so far


----------



## Caroluna

I stopped in Mooresville, NC, tonight on my way to the lake and was really let down since HG had no Halloween out and TJM had one endcap with nothing I wanted. That HG store and the one in Huntersville are usually where I can find anything I am on the hunt for so I'll just keep checking.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Those skull plates/serving platters are amazing. I NEED them, so hopefully my store gets them in! I'll be calling tomorrow to see if they got anything in yet. I was in at the beginning of the week and they didn't have anything. I'm getting antsy, especially since some of you lucky ones are getting merchandise in your stores already!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Those skull plates/serving platters are amazing. I NEED them, so hopefully my store gets them in! I'll be calling tomorrow to see if they got anything in yet. I was in at the beginning of the week and they didn't have anything. I'm getting antsy, especially since some of you lucky ones are getting merchandise in your stores already!



The skull platters in my last photo (Post #266) are by Silverina (believe that's what the tag says, blowing up photo on my camera). The larger white and silver one is marked 16.99 and the smaller black and silver one is 12.99. At that point I was rushing out so didn't examine the servingware but I suspect it's ceramic. It is a nice design.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I took some pictures at Home Goods. I kind of forget how to load them, but here's a try.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Home Goods


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooo, new busts. I like Frankie, but he's too good looking IMO, and the old couple. I see that the old couple (spider man and woman) are on a cake like server that says Til Death Do Us Part. Any idea if that was one piece or were the busts separate and the bottom a separate piece? If the bottom is separate that might make a nice wedding platter/stand for a halloween wedding.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Sorry they're sideways.


----------



## grim gravely

All these pictures are making me impatient waiting for my Home Goods store to put there Halloween out. I know where I'm spending most of my Halloween budget.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wifeofrankie said:


> Home Goods


now those 2 busts I'm digging! I DO NOT need any more busts. (_To self:_ Repeating again to myself, I do not need any more busts....But they really do have nice detailing and character). Any idea what they ran? (_To self_: Did you seriously just ask that question?! , there may be no hope for you and you did so well in your HG store today  sigh...)

BTW I see the tombstone above in your store is of a man and my store had the lady RIP.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

The Old Couple is stuck together. It cost $59.99 I also got a skeleton globe and another Headless Horsemen Globe. And some pumpkin harvest candles.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Home Goods


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Sorry GoS, I only saw the price of the couple. The Edgar Allan Poe vampire bust and the other guy both have eyes that light up.


----------



## punkineater

Wifeofrankie said:


> Home Goods
> 
> View attachment 248062
> 
> 
> View attachment 248063
> 
> 
> View attachment 248064
> 
> 
> View attachment 248065


Great pics, wof!!! Ya got me~hook, line and sinker So many wonderful things

I neeeeeed those busts!!!!!!!!!! Going to see if hubby wants to take a ride tomorrow(closest HG is an hour away).. will call first.


----------



## Lucy08

Thank you to those who put up all the pictures!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Wifeofrankie said:


> The Old Couple is stuck together. It cost $59.99 I also got a skeleton globe and another Headless Horsemen Globe. And some pumpkin harvest candles.
> 
> View attachment 248066


Did they have more than one of those? I went to the Roseville store where they told me on the phone they had "A bunch of Halloween stuff" out.....yeah turned out to be one weakly stocked shelf  Looked for the headless horseman they had last year to no avail...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I just called my store and the clerk told me that they just got Halloween merchandise in and it should be set out sometime this week. She couldn't tell me whether they would be getting it out today or not. I might wait until tomorrow to stop by. But M-F I will be in every day. Homegoods is 5 minutes from where I work.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went last night to my closest TJ Maxx & Ross stores, mainly looking for that awesome hearse! Ross didn't have anything Halloween yet, and the TJ Maxx only had one small endcap of Halloween and one partial shelf with glass pumpkins & harvest stuff. I asked a lady there & she said that was the first of their Halloween merchandise to go out & she had no idea what I was talking about when I asked about the hearse. I'll keep checking back!

I did buy a neat skull bottle at TJ Maxx. I'm going to Home Goods tomorrow, so if I buy anything there, I'll include a photo of it then. Good luck to everyone on their searches this weekend! I really hope I get to see some of those busts in person! I don't have any busts and I can't spend on them now, but I love looking at them & imagining what I'd do with them!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> now those 2 busts I'm digging! I DO NOT need any more busts. (_To self:_ Repeating again to myself, I do not need any more busts....But they really do have nice detailing and character). Any idea what they ran? (_To self_: Did you seriously just ask that question?! , there may be no hope for you and you did so well in your HG store today  sigh...)
> 
> BTW I see the tombstone above in your store is of a man and my store had the lady RIP.


oh no...wow..i need that frank bust... what a great edgar allen poe for anyone that loves that theme...man ya'll need to jump on those...oh gosh....this means i am on a hunt now for the frankinstein stuff...........sigh.......yes you need more busts!! i think the trucks are empty by the time they get to our state, we are so slow getting things...........


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Nox Eterna said:


> Did they have more than one of those? I went to the Roseville store where they told me on the phone they had "A bunch of Halloween stuff" out.....yeah turned out to be one weakly stocked shelf  Looked for the headless horseman they had last year to no avail...


There was one more Headless Horseman globe that I saw at the Folsom location. I have noticed that Roseville seems to put Halloween out later then Folsom. I have gotten the vibe (over the past 3 years) that the workers at Folsom understand the love for Halloween, and they sound happy to tell you "yes" when you call to ask if its out yet, and those at Roseville view people like us as lame for even asking and they don't seem to care how much it matters to find out details about when things will be out.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Can we pull an "I Love Lucy" and call these stores with different voices and accents so they realize how IMPORTANT it is that Halloween be put up early AND that they become familiar with what they have out? 
I'm willing to try a cockney accent as Mdme Cullpepper


----------



## RCIAG

New busts....both you & I GoS need to repeat that mantra..."I do NOT NEED any more busts....I do NOT NEED any more busts..." but that Frankie...oh well...my name is RCIAG & I'm a HomeGoods Bustaholic.

Well I just got back from the one that's a little further away & they had a few things out including the black pumpkin!! It was $29.99. They also had a few other skulls, some pumpkins, some signs, just not a lot but more than the other HG & TJMaxx had. 

I got these little guys, they're metal & I'm not sure if they're ghosts or pumpkins. They're ghostkins I suppose. One is silver one is darker grey.


I also got this little candle (unscented). I thought it looked kinda monkey-like. He's with the silver ghostkin.



Here's the grey ghostkin & the big black pumpkin. The stem & leaves are glittered as you can see but that doesn't bother me. Inside is an LED candle.



I also bought some black tapers, a couple of coffee mugs & some b.o.c. shoes.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Wifeofrankie said:


> There was one more Headless Horseman globe that I saw at the Folsom location. I have noticed that Roseville seems to put Halloween out later then Folsom. I have gotten the vibe (over the past 3 years) that the workers at Folsom understand the love for Halloween, and they sound happy to tell you "yes" when you call to ask if its out yet, and those at Roseville view people like us as lame for even asking and they don't seem to care how much it matters to find out details about when things will be out.


It's true!
I had called earlier yesterday and asked, the guy told me uhhhhh................ we got some orange pumpkins and whatnot
Of coursed in my mind I am thinking foolish mortal pumpkins are not "whatnot" !!


----------



## RCIAG

Those crazy "normals" with their orange & whatnots. Sad.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

After seeing Wifeofrankie's photos, I hightailed it to the Folsom Home Goods store this morning. Got there right when they opened. There were several loading carts in the aisle and three workers were busy putting more merchandise on the shelves. Anyways, I had spotted a wooden wreath in the second set of Wifeofrankie's photos that looked really intriguing. It's hard to see in the photo but it's a thin wooden wreath with images of vintage JOLs and black cats. 

I LOVE the combination of pumpkins and black cats so I practically ran through the Halloween aisles looking for the wreath and I found it! There was only one available so I'm happy I got it. Home Goods had a similar wreath last year (I think they're made by Primitives by Kathy) with a montage of different Halloween images, so this one is a little different. It was $16.99. By the time I left the store more people had arrived and the Halloween aisles were already getting crowded. 

So thanks Wifeofrankie and everyone else for posting photos! I love being able to "window" shop from the comfort of my home!


----------



## Paint It Black

Home Goods had gargoyles with light up eyes for $24.99


















These large characters were $59.99 each.











The large skelly guy on the right was $59.99. The stacks of skulls candleholders were $9.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those little treat servers are so cute. Can't believe you found a store with all of them in there. I'm guessing that Skelly guy is one too?


----------



## Nox Eterna

A few things in my basket last night at HG


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those little treat servers are so cute. Can't believe you found a store with all of them in there. I'm guessing that Skelly guy is one too?


Yes. He was the same type of treat server.


----------



## DavyKnoles

I went into Home Goods today and guess what? I walked in while this cute clerk was stocking the very first aisle of *HALLOWEEN STUFF!* I quickly looked over what was out and made a selection. Since I was so excited, the clerk ran around the register to check me out herself. This is what I bought...
















Since Halloween is the true end of summer according to the Celtic calendar, I think it fits into the surf bar perfectly. So when I left the store, I turned to the clerk and said, "I'll be back. Stock more shelves!"
She smiled and said, "Oh, you bet!"


----------



## Hilda

OK. You all are killing me with the Home Goods photos!!!!

I want that. No this. I NEED one of those. No TWO OF THEM! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Really. I need a pair of those Gargoyles in my life PIB. How much shipping across the country?!  (Joking.)


----------



## grim gravely

I have two Home Goods stores within driving distance and both stores told me that Halloween is in the back room but they aren't allowed to put it out for another two weeks.


----------



## RCIAG

grim gravely said:


> I have two Home Goods stores within driving distance and both stores told me that Halloween is in the back room but they aren't allowed to put it out for another two weeks.


TWO WEEKS?!?!WTF?!?! That's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Jeepers

All three stores told me Mid-Sept! boo, hiss


----------



## grim gravely

RCIAG said:


> TWO WEEKS?!?!WTF?!?! That's just wrong on so many levels.


I'm know...especially when there is so much I want from the pictures posted.


----------



## RCIAG

At least I know the one HG I just visited will have more a lot sooner than the closer one. I'll probably visit them later in the week or next weekend again.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Well, I got my husband to reluctantly agree to go to Homegoods today while we were out. Nothing was out when we walked in and I was super sad. I even went to look in their stock room like the creep that I am. As we walked towards the cash registers there on the endcaps was Halloween decor!!!! It wasn't much, but I'll take it! They didn't have the plates/serving platters I was hoping for, but obviously they are nowhere close to being done with putting items out.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I grabbed this little JOL today.


----------



## amuck amuck

Nox Eterna said:


> A few things in my basket last night at HG
> View attachment 248158


I am interested in the urn in your cart. Have seen these spray painted black and used to hold all kind of elegant Halloween floral or pumpkin displays. Do you remember how much it cost?


----------



## RCIAG

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I grabbed this little JOL today.
> 
> View attachment 248177


I almost bought that one then put him back.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Went into TJ Maxx today and just one small endcap of pumpkins but not JOLs, two of the skull with batwing candle holders, and two of the silver melty face candles. Tried to look around some more but completely spaced on looking in the front.  
No hearse for me today! T-T


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Made it to the Almaden San Jose, CA store and they had maybe two aisles out, plus a few end caps and some middle aisle square displays full of halloween. Here's a pretty good sampling. I included a clearance bust they had if someone in the area can use it. He was a good size. Prices in album descrip when I had them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mostly new items from what I remember. TJMaxx & More is a combo TJMaxx and HomeGoods store. I did notice some of the same items I had seen in my HomeGoods store the other day in this location but the coloring of the items was different, some a different gold, or bronze or gray. Kind of interesting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some of these guys were pretty large and on the center aisle displays.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kind of liked the snake candlesticks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And the last group of photos from the store.


----------



## Spookybella977

Ghost of Spookie cool pics! Do you remember how much the skull "knocker" w skeleton keys was?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookybella977 said:


> Ghost of Spookie cool pics! Do you remember how much the skull "knocker" w skeleton keys was?


14.99. I had him in my cart but put him back. I thought the skull had sharp detailing and was a nice piece. Liked the color too. Only saw the one but I didn't get there until about 8pm so hard to say how many a store will get in or even if they were done unpacking what they had at mine. I have other knockers like him so decided to pass. 

I did pick up two more of the Fred and Friends Egg skull shapers from that location that I found while waiting in line to check out (there last chance to get you!) so now I have 3. Figure if you are going to boil some eggs you will do a few at time and I think you need to shape them as they cool.


----------



## Spookybella977

My BF went to a home goods today for me but they didn't have it 
Those egg molds are really neat!


----------



## jb1sb2

Now if my Homegoods would get some of this halloween awesomeness in...... Good news is I know what these empty shelves mean!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And the last group of photos from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that mummy!


----------



## The Other Owens Sister

I stopped at two of the three HGs in our city yesterday. One just had an end cap of some dolls but the other had a whole aisle and a floating display. I brought home the skull door knocker and the black carved jack-o-lantern.



















View attachment 248250


----------



## The Other Owens Sister




----------



## jb1sb2

I love that dragon tombstone! Very Game of Thrones!


----------



## battygirl

Any one know how much the Halloween dinnerware was? The 4 large plates with the gothic lace edges? I need them


----------



## mb24

OMG! I need the set in the first pic!


----------



## mb24

I need the set in the first pic!


----------



## Hilda

AMAZING photos! Thank you all so much for taking the time to share these. Wow. Tons of gorgeous decor.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Dang it! Why am I not *rich*?! 

I see sooooooo many things that I would happily buy if money wasn't a concern! But I guess that's a universal truth! LOL!

Gonna take a trip to my local HomeGoods after my DS's nap later today. I can't decide if I really want to see some of this stuff in person or not ~ I think if I see it for real, I'll want it even more! Eek! And having my almost 4 year old DD with me doesn't help ~ she practically orders me to put things in the cart! I'll hear her say "Mom - we need that skull over there. Put it in the cart. And get that bat, I like that too. How about that giant skeleton, don't you like that? Daddy will like that, we should get it for him." LOL! 

For now, here's a photo of the skull jug I bought at TJ Maxx on Saturday night. I posted earlier that they didn't have much out yet, but I did like this piece. It's about 9 inches tall, 4 inches or so wide. It's not food or drink safe, but I really thought it looked ominous - almost like you don't notice it's "wrong" until you look at it again. Mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## The Other Owens Sister

Oooo, that jug is so cool! Gonna have to be on the lookout for that...


----------



## Jules17

Wow...awesome stuff! I need to go to my HG this morning!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mostly new items from what I remember. TJMaxx & More is a combo TJMaxx and HomeGoods store. I did notice some of the same items I had seen in my HomeGoods store the other day in this location but the coloring of the items was different, some a different gold, or bronze or gray. Kind of interesting.


OH WOW THE GARGOLYES............see no evil hear no evil............ok anyone whos sees two of these please grab them for me and i'll paypal ship....i dont want to chance our store not getting them... if that frankinstien bust is there too...grab him...and the frank globe.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Oh my gosh...I saw a cauldron with an embossed black cat on it in one of the Other Owens Sister's photos. My Home Goods did not have that when I went in yesterday. I'll have to keep checking back to see if I can find it.

On another note, in an earlier post, I mentioned that my Marshalls had the Luminara flameless candles on clearance sale. I went back yesterday and they had been marked down even further. The set of two 5" pillar candles was marked down to $12.00. So only $6.00 a candle! I bought the last box of orange candles. I tried them out and they are really cool! The Luminara candles are the ones with the fake "flame" that moves back and forth and from a distance looks more realistic than the regular flameless candles. And they're usually really expensive so if you happen to see these in your Marshalls store, they are a really neat buy.


----------



## sumrtym

How much was the cat cauldron? I'm REALLY digging it.


----------



## The Other Owens Sister

sumrtym said:


> How much was the cat cauldron? I'm REALLY digging it.


Ooo, I wish I could remember. I want to say either $30 or $50.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the last group of photos from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Shadowbat is that my store must have had at least 3-4 of them out when I was there and that's after people had picked over some stuff from probably morning or afternoon. Something about him, maybe his pose, I thought was captivating. He also was nicely "wrapped and colorized".
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

screamqueen2012 said:


> OH WOW THE GARGOLYES............see no evil hear no evil............ok anyone whos sees two of these please grab them for me and i'll paypal ship....i dont want to chance our store not getting them... if that frankinstien bust is there too...grab him...and the frank globe.


Screamqueen, check out the photos of the large stacked gargoyles I saw last night at Tuesday Morning in that store's thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tarker Midnight said:


> Oh my gosh...I saw a cauldron with an embossed black cat on it in one of the Other Owens Sister's photos. My Home Goods did not have that when I went in yesterday. I'll have to keep checking back to see if I can find it.
> 
> On another note, in an earlier post, I mentioned that my Marshalls had the Luminara flameless candles on clearance sale. I went back yesterday and they had been marked down even further. The set of two 5" pillar candles was marked down to $12.00. So only $6.00 a candle! I bought the last box of orange candles. I tried them out and they are really cool! The Luminara candles are the ones with the fake "flame" that moves back and forth and from a distance looks more realistic than the regular flameless candles. And they're usually really expensive so if you happen to see these in your Marshalls store, they are a really neat buy.



I didn't see that black cat cauldron at my store but that's a nice piece. Wonder if it and that skull/ring/keys knocker will be one offs at the stores. Both have such nice detailing.

I believe it was thanks to your previous post that I had headed out a few weeks ago and picked up the Luminaira pillars at Marshalls. Went to two locations in fact and bought all their red and a few Moss green ones. The now reduced pricing would have been nice to get, but at least the store I was in yesterday didn't have any left in any color so thinking I got them while the getting was good. You definitely lucked out on that set at that price. And the moving flame candles have really spoiled me when it comes to any flickering ones. 

I did find some Radiant moving flame candles in ivory only at a Tuesday Morning I was in last night. Posted photos in that store's thread. I know there's been a legal battle over these companies for the last few years. I'm assuming Radiant is a name change from Luminaire, which is the name I previous bought them from Tuesday Morning. I could see Luminara and Luminaire being too close. I know they have been fighting over the licensing rights and the technology improvements, Disney imagineers had an early patent on the original design. Anyway I was so happy to pick up the last two tapers I needed to fill out my 7-candelabra last night while at TM. I have both branded candles and they are very similar and really since these guys retail in the 30+ range per each, something 50% off or better is a good deal IMO. I don't think I would waste the money on them for outside decorating but certainly for indoor parties or decor. And they are timeless as far as seasons.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Dang it! Why am I not *rich*?!
> 
> Gonna take a trip to my local HomeGoods after my DS's nap later today. I can't decide if I really want to see some of this stuff in person or not ~ I think if I see it for real, I'll want it even more! Eek! And having my almost 4 year old DD with me
> 
> For now, here's a photo of the skull jug I bought at TJ Maxx on Saturday night. I posted earlier that they didn't have much out yet, but I did like this piece. It's about 9 inches tall, 4 inches or
> 
> View attachment 248255


I  I just love this!! Can you post a picture of the sku number so I can try and find one!! I must have it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

picked up the Poe bust for my haunted library.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

WickedChick said:


> I  I just love this!! Can you post a picture of the sku number so I can try and find one!! I must have it.











Oh, WickedChick, you got super lucky that I still had the sticker on the bottom. LOL! Here's the price sticker for you. Hope you can find it! It is a nice looking piece. My TJ Maxx had 2 bottles, but the other one had a scuff on the skull nose.


----------



## Spookybella977

If someone sees the knocker and isn't buying it for themselves could you please buy it for me and I will reimburse you for it plus shipping? Thank you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> picked up the Poe bust for my haunted library.


ok, i just had to come back and say: I got the DEADGAR Allen Poe...bwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, i just had to come back and say: I got the DEADGAR Allen Poe...bwahahahahahahahahah


Love the name! Can you post a close up photo of ole Deadgar?

Who is the other bust like him of? I like the mice crawling all over him. Only saw a photo from a bit of a distance from Wifeoffrankie (Page 28) and didn't recognize.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, i just had to come back and say: I got the DEADGAR Allen Poe...bwahahahahahahahahah


Can you post close up pics of him? I was dying to see him in more detail. It doesn't appear he has been in many of the stores yet, I've only seen him in the one set of pics posted by folks.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

he is approx 18" high and 12" across the shoulders. $34.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh wow, thanks for the photo. Deadgar is even more cool than I thought! Sigh.....


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> View attachment 248281
> 
> 
> Oh, WickedChick, you got super lucky that I still had the sticker on the bottom. LOL! Here's the price sticker for you. Hope you can find it! It is a nice looking piece. My TJ Maxx had 2 bottles, but the other one had a scuff on the skull nose.


Thank you soo much!! 

I'm going to call their online number. I was told by a manager they can look it up and tell you what stores carry it.


----------



## Mae

The closest HG is about an hour and a half from me and I don't want to wait for my usual trip up to see my brother so I'm sending him to get the Frankenglobe and to check out the pirate bust for me. That might be a mistake because he is just as much as an addict as I am and could very easily get off task or end up buying them for himself. It seems that sugar skull types are popular this year which is good for his fiancee.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the photo. Deadgar is even more cool than I thought! Sigh.....


even my DH thinks Deadgar will be perfect in our haunted library.


----------



## im the goddess

screamqueen2012 said:


> OH WOW THE GARGOLYES............see no evil hear no evil............ok anyone whos sees two of these please grab them for me and i'll paypal ship....i dont want to chance our store not getting them... if that frankinstien bust is there too...grab him...and the frank globe.


Screaamqueen, I picked up two gargoyle candlesticks today for you. They didn't have the other items you were looking for. PM me and we will discuss getting these to you.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Man, I am really liking the Deadger Allan Poe bust! The books he's on really add a great touch! I don't have any busts at all for Halloween ~ if I come across him, he might be our first one! 

I did go to Home Goods today but my store only had one partial aisle of Halloween & the other part was various pumpkins. I did grab one of the Pottery Barn-ish skeleton pillar candle holders. I thought that would be it for me today, but along the check-out line, they had a few Halloween items and I grabbed 2 sets of kitchen towels and 2 small burlap bags. I liked the prints on all of them, and would like to actually turn them all into throw pillows for our family room, since we don't have any Halloween-inspired pillows even though we do decorate in there. 









I'm annoyed that the long hand-towel says "toile & trouble" rather than "toil", but I had to have the marching TOTers print that came with it - it reminds me of my kiddos and will make a great pillow! If they had more of that set, I'd have grabbed it and likely made all the pillows out of it!

The little burlap bags are printed with the same image on both sides & were only $2.99. The kitchen hand towels are not absorbent like a bathroom towel - they are 100% cotton and the set of two was $4.99. 

Also, it seems kind of wrong to put a pillar candle on the skelly candle stand because it'll block his face. I'm considering using him in our powder room to hold a bar of soap instead. Any other suggestions of what he can hold so as not to block his face?


----------



## Hallow-art

Man I HAVE to get to a Marshall's, TJ Maxx or Home Goods this year. I don't have any close to me so I guess a road trip will be mandatory


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> he is approx 18" high and 12" across the shoulders. $34.99


Oh no no no no no! I can't even find a place to store another freakin bust but if I see one of these there isn't any way on earth I can resist it, it's calling me now.....He beckons me from afar. Well I don't have one who's eyes light up so I guess I could go with that as a rational.


----------



## HalloweenBride

Found Poe at the Home Goods in my town. Had to get him!
His eyes light up. Hes super wicked!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i didn't have any busts and wanted one or two for the library...this one is perfect.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Did you get him at HomeGoods? I'm so going there tomorrow and hope he is there! I LOVE THIS!


----------



## screamqueen2012

im the goddess said:


> Screaamqueen, I picked up two gargoyle candlesticks today for you. They didn't have the other items you were looking for. PM me and we will discuss getting these to you.


woo woo you are the best, i sent you a pm


----------



## Hilda

Oh man.... lusting after Deadgar Allen Poe now. Just great.


----------



## BoneyFan

HalloweenBride, your bust set up looks amazing!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CHEFJULI said:


> Did you get him at HomeGoods? I'm so going there tomorrow and hope he is there! I LOVE THIS!


yes, Home Goods.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

HalloweenBride said:


> Found Poe at the Home Goods in my town. Had to get him!
> His eyes light up. Hes super wicked!!!
> 
> View attachment 248338
> 
> 
> View attachment 248339
> 
> 
> View attachment 248340


I have all the same busts as you plus two more.....oy. now if I find Poe and I will find Poe if I literally have to drive to hell and half of Georgia. where on earth am I going to put them all. Just curious where do all you bustoholics store your busts?


----------



## HalloweenBride

Yup I got him at Home Goods.


CHEFJULI said:


> Did you get him at HomeGoods? I'm so going there tomorrow and hope he is there! I LOVE THIS!


----------



## HalloweenBride

Thank you  That isnt all of them. Those are just the ones that fit on the piano. Im running out of room!! Lol!



BoneyFan said:


> HalloweenBride, your bust set up looks amazing!


----------



## HalloweenBride

I have more too aswell. This is all that fit on my piano. I put mine wherever they will fit. I have a book shelf that I have some on and I have a shelf in my kitchen with some mini ones on there as well...











disembodiedvoice said:


> I have all the same busts as you plus two more.....oy. now if I find Poe and I will find Poe if I literally have to drive to hell and half of Georgia. where on earth am I going to put them all. Just curious where do all you bustoholics store your busts?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

HalloweenBride said:


> Found Poe at the Home Goods in my town. Had to get him!
> His eyes light up. Hes super wicked!!!
> 
> View attachment 248338
> 
> 
> View attachment 248339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248340


*These are amazing and the piano is a great place to put them/// Hmmmmm I have a piano  Can I ask how big they are I haven't seen them yet by me?*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> More from HOME GOODS.
> 
> These are listed as Candle holder, so for large pillar candles. Also came in gray and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie almost hitched a ride home with me but didn't. He's pretty large and decent weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spider looked to be cast iron and good weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think we saw these last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a rather large skull with a bat that had attached itself to it. The sticker indicates it lights up inside and battery pack was on the bottom with a full 360 degree skull visible.



*Oh my word I need that Frankie!!! Our Homewoods does not have much in yet Im really hoping we get him Uggh now I have to check every day *


----------



## HalloweenBride

They are about 2ft tall.



Spookilicious mama said:


> *These are amazing and the piano is a great place to put them/// Hmmmmm I have a piano  Can I ask how big they are I haven't seen them yet by me?*


----------



## im the goddess

My homegoods does not have a whole lot in yet. I worked at TJ Maxx 30ish years ago. They use to get their trucks on Tuesday and Thursday. I wonder if that is still the same. Anyone know?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

im the goddess- Yes, it's still the same. Trucks every Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## RCIAG

Oddly enough, I'm not that into Deadgar. It's the fangs & light up eyes that are turning me off. More the fangs than the eyes. The eyes you could just not turn on or take out, but the fangs. I'd have to create new lips that cover up the fangs if I bought him.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

They have stepped it up this year. Better things than the last.


----------



## dawnski

Took some shelf shots of our Home Goods. Did not see the Poe or Frankenstein statues or that cool double skeleton serving tray. I hope they are late because I'd love to pick up the Poe bust. They had quite a bit of vintage style items. I saw bone candles and mummy candles. I picked up a dancing skeleton snow globe. There was also a bride/groom skeleton snow globe. Not pictured, I saw what looked like 18" frankenstein and dracula cute style full size body figures. The top of the head was a candy holder. It was on hold at the front for someone.


----------



## dawnski

Couple more pics. The candelabras (and there were more than I took photos) were all pretty cool. One was a pillar candle of a skeleton crouched down. They had some fun garland too that was wedged in with the other items. An old time female and male skull combo. Another made with book paper and another of witches potions. They really have a nice selection this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Fangs or not, Deadgar found a home with me today. Had to return something to Tuesday Morning and TJMaxx and More was right there. Got there a little after opening. Said if it was meant to be he would be on the shelf. He was. This is my last bust. They are lining my closet floor instead of shoes! Good thing I live in California and can get by with sandals that don't take up room LOL. I took a few more pics from the Almaden store of some of their snow globes and another cauldron. BTW the old couple Until Death do us Part were there as well as a Frankenstein bust for anyone in the SJ area looking for one. So far only seen one of each.








































The half skull globe is musical. All the globes above were not with the other halloween but in the stationery/candle area.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Oddly enough, I'm not that into Deadgar. It's the fangs & light up eyes that are turning me off. More the fangs than the eyes. The eyes you could just not turn on or take out, but the fangs. I'd have to create new lips that cover up the fangs if I bought him.


Funny. I was wanting that bust, then I also changed my mind when I saw it better in other photos. It is the stitches that do nothing for me. 



dawnski said:


> View attachment 248447


Those black, crowned skulls are gorgeous. Thank you for all of the photos, along with everyone else who has posted them. At the one where I work, we have very little at the moment (and nothing different from what has already been shown here).


----------



## jb1sb2

My Homegoods should be getting the bulk of their stuff in soon so fingers crossed! I did find this hour glass at TJMaxx though.


----------



## jb1sb2

Grrr..... You are killin' me Dawnski! Those skull wall sconces, that cauldron and that skull on the stone stand are calling my name!!!!!


----------



## Hallow-art

sumrtym said:


> CONTINUED....
> 
> View attachment 247877
> 
> View attachment 247878
> 
> 
> This also came home with me....
> View attachment 247879
> 
> 
> Lots of little bowl head monsters to put candy in....
> View attachment 247880
> 
> View attachment 247881


I love the bowl head monsters!!!! One of them will be mine


----------



## Neuf350Z

I posted about this in another thread but Ghost of Spookie gave me the heads up on this one so I figured I'd post here as well.

Picked this guy up and HomeGoods today. He was the only one, unfortunately. Judging by the looks of the photos on here, my store didn't have as much to offer. But it's still early! I'm sure most of what they put out is left over from last year.

Anyway, here he is. He has LED eyes that light up red.


----------



## Hallow Girl

My home goods had some stuff on a big cart that wasn't put on shelf. No one was around so I was just taking good things out, moving things to look at everything.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I see some stuff that we really like. I hope our store gets some nice stuff because of our travel time.


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl

More pics .....


----------



## Hallow Girl

hone goods


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tj maxx. There was only one skull/raven so I snatched it up


----------



## Lukewa

My TJ Maxx has ABSOLUTELY nothing. What the what?! The manager also said it looked like September before they would get things in because they had to get rid of "Back of school." Seriously? I'm a teacher and back to school is already done. Get it out and let's move on with our lives!


----------



## RCIAG

It's so funny how so many stores have the same stuff then only a few will have that cauldron or that bust or, well, usually it's the exact thing you want that YOUR HG doesn't have!!

School here starts Aug. 31 so by then most stores will be discounting all that crap & moving on. I hope.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For what it's worth I was told by sales staff putting out mdse that their store had a Monday - Thursday this week date to start with the halloween merchandise. Both TJMaxx and Marshalls said they have the boxes already in the back. It will depend on their staffing and how busy the store is.

And for the person that was told September. Don't believe them. Keep checking. I use to get that too from floor staff who apparently were just guessing in the past. There were some stores that did set up late but the vast majority got in line pretty quickly over a few weeks. If you look at the posts from last year about this time and look at people posting photos and can see a state indicated, that might help you judge if you are in a slow zone or not.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got the orange skull and crossbones platter...i like it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Rockstar Graphics said:


> I posted about this in another thread but Ghost of Spookie gave me the heads up on this one so I figured I'd post here as well.
> 
> Picked this guy up and HomeGoods today. He was the only one, unfortunately. Judging by the looks of the photos on here, my store didn't have as much to offer. But it's still early! I'm sure most of what they put out is left over from last year.
> 
> Anyway, here he is. He has LED eyes that light up red.
> 
> View attachment 248489
> 
> 
> View attachment 248490


oh FINALLY i remembered who this reminds me of...........Dorian Gray...dont you think so?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i see that!


----------



## RCIAG

I was thinking it's more Oscar Wildey looking. But most of the busts they've had in the past haven't really been anyone in particular. Deadgar seems to be the first that obviously is what Poe would look like if he were a vampire. With scars & stitches. A vampirestein maybe?


----------



## sumrtym

Tjmaxx: 









homegoods:


----------



## sumrtym

Continued.....


----------



## sumrtym

Continued:


----------



## Sipesh

RCIAG said:


> I was thinking it's more Oscar Wildey looking. But most of the busts they've had in the past haven't really been anyone in particular. Deadgar seems to be the first that obviously is what Poe would look like if he were a vampire. With scars & stitches. A vampirestein maybe?


That was my thought when I saw the statue, too! I need to get one as well as the Poe. Being a writer makes it pretty much mandatory! The only thing at TJ Maxx I saw yesterday was the raven/skull thing, so I bought it. I hope some of the other cool stuff shows up here soon!


----------



## sumrtym

Continued:


----------



## sumrtym

Continued....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I was thinking it's more Oscar Wildey looking. But most of the busts they've had in the past haven't really been anyone in particular. Deadgar seems to be the first that obviously is what Poe would look like if he were a vampire. With scars & stitches. A vampirestein maybe?


i see similarities with that photo. He was more War of the Worlds though and not associated with the rats or top hat era. 

I think of Deadgar as Poe dressed up for a Halloween costume party!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awwww snap...i need that table cloth. i am definitely going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, for those that like the box, they had two sizes, one larger and the other smaller. Large one was $24.99. The edges are a bright very thin kind of tacked on silver metal. The other design was a potion shop? I think with a cauldron on instead of the broom. I can see that being packed with hay and witch's bottles filling it. 

Heck, I can see it for this one too.

P.S. I have two HomeGoods, and the bigger one says they get in a shipment EVERY DAY. Unfortunately, I've done that run before and no way I'm doing it this year. It's about a 70 block round-trip for me, and that gets bad on gas. If I add in the other store, it's more than double.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I looked at these brooms the other day at TJM but walked out without one , then today changed my mind. There were 2 a couple days ago, today just the one. 19.99 I think it would be easy to make.






the pic is sooo blurry , sorry about that.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I was thinking it's more Oscar Wildey looking. But most of the busts they've had in the past haven't really been anyone in particular. Deadgar seems to be the first that obviously is what Poe would look like if he were a vampire. With scars & stitches. A vampirestein maybe?


i see that too, well hes "pretty" to say the least..


----------



## Nox Eterna

Has anyone seen any of these out this year? Last year I had friends in 2 states looking as well but it was not to be


----------



## dawnski

Nox Eterna, I saw one that looked very similar at our Home Goods store in Illinois today. Not sure if the pumpkin lit up though. Just bought a snow globe there with the same base.


----------



## Nox Eterna

dawnski said:


> Nox Eterna, I saw one that looked very similar at our Home Goods store in Illinois today. Not sure if the pumpkin lit up though. Just bought a snow globe there with the same base.


Thanks dawnski,
Just the thought that it may be out there means I must continue the quest!


----------



## mb24

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Posted this in the General Merchandise thread too, but I know a lot of us watch this one closely as well so: first sighting! Marshall's in West Los Angeles:
> View attachment 247424
> View attachment 247425
> 
> 
> The witch is a little too cute for my style, but the vintage Halloween came home with me. Can't WAIT to try and hunt down some of the things you all have found thus far!



Great finds! I tried finding the vintage block set at Marshalls today but they didn't have it. Could you please tell me the name of the company that makes them? I'm hoping that I can find them online. Thanks


----------



## Spookybella977

Sumrtym that lamp post w the bats is awesome! Was that at Marshall's? Did u happen to see the price? Thanks!


----------



## sumrtym

Spookybella977 said:


> Sumrtym that lamp post w the bats is awesome! Was that at Marshall's? Did u happen to see the price? Thanks!


Didn't check price...it was HomeGoods.


----------



## -V-

I haven't seen the HH horseman snowglobe but I did see this, about a foot tall, was only 12.99:








And also this for 59.99:








Only bought the caged raven lights that Ghost of Spookie posted about earlier--thanks again GoS.


----------



## KissingCoffins

WickedChick that bat snowglobe with the castle is calling my name!
I just noticed on the tag that it plays music ooh ooh what does it play?


----------



## RCIAG

mb24 said:


> Great finds! I tried finding the vintage block set at Marshalls today but they didn't have it. Could you please tell me the name of the company that makes them? I'm hoping that I can find them online. Thanks


Traditions has these blocks (& about a billion other cool things to buy).

http://www.christmastraditions.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=T&Product_Code=X43388


----------



## DeadlyDoll

Spookybella977

I picked up that lamp post last week at Marshall's. It was $39.99 and does light up


----------



## Alexscaresme

I forget who asked me to let them know if my local HomeGoods had Halloween stuff. I haven't made it back to the Bethlehem store yet but the Phillipsburg, NJ store has some items in. 

I got this beauty there but sadly I had no batteries to test it. Got it home and one of the candles didn't work so I'm taking it back tomorrow to try the other one they had. I hope it works. It's a really cool piece, imo. 









Dang the sideways pic. Sorry. My iPad doesn't know which way is up I guess


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Fangs or not, Deadgar found a home with me today. Had to return something to Tuesday Morning and TJMaxx and More was right there. Got there a little after opening. Said if it was meant to be he would be on the shelf. He was. This is my last bust. They are lining my closet floor instead of shoes! Good thing I live in California and can get by with sandals that don't take up room LOL. I took a few more pics from the Almaden store of some of their snow globes and another cauldron. BTW the old couple Until Death do us Part were there as well as a Frankenstein bust for anyone in the SJ area looking for one. So far only seen one of each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=248442&d=1439232977[/IMG
> The half skull globe is musical. All the globes above were not with the other halloween but in the stationery/candle area.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I've never been a snow globe kinda gal but these are amazing I need them all!


----------



## Spookybella977

Deadlydoll it's so nice! & that's a great price! Thanks I will keep an eye out for it at Marshalls! 

If anyone sees the skull skeleton key knocker at home goods can you please help me buy it and I will reimburse you? We don't have a HomeGoods


----------



## jb1sb2

One of my stores has started getting things in. I almost bought the candle holder and tombstone. But I held back for now, I want those busts! The headless horseman did go home with me though!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

-V- said:


> And also this for 59.99:
> View attachment 248561


Tell me it's not just me who thinks that the male bust looks just like Bill Nighy playing the vampire Viktor in Underworld!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like the all black HH statute. Guess it doesn't show off the details as much but makes a nice silhouette. 

Had these photos from a past trip to Marshalls last week. Thought I would share for those haunters who love loose tea. At the end of the chain where you hold it and dip into your cup, is a white crossbones. If I drank more loose tea I would have bought.


----------



## RCIAG

I almost bought one of those but realized that the holes will just let loose tea into the water.


----------



## DeadlyDoll

They also had the Skull knocker and the witch boots at Marshall's. I had the knocker in my basket and put it back when I saw the lamp post. I almost put back the boots but I'm leaning towards a witchy theme this year so I needed them.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ok went to the Bethlehem Marshalls HomeGoods store. They have stuff out. 

Sorry if the pics load sideways. I'm on my iPad and can't control its pic posting mood


----------



## Alexscaresme

TJ Maxx


----------



## dawnski

Man, I'm going to have to go to my Home Goods every two days. They don't have half of this stuff out yet. And T.J. Maxx, forget about it. Nothing out at all.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh I do covet that Frankenstein bust.


----------



## Alexscaresme

RCIAG said:


> Oh I do covet that Frankenstein bust.


It's actually really really cool. Heavy, tallish, and battery operated. The eyes light up.


----------



## Spookybella977

DeadlyDoll that's great news about the knocker at Marshalls! I'm going to go check today! Thank you!!!


----------



## Alexscaresme

My HGs loot sans the skull doorbell. The pumpkin is really big mid it were real it'd be a 15-18 pounder. The books are heavy. The one nearest the pumpkin is about a foot tall.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Trying to upload pictures straight from my phone. We'll see if I know how. If it works, its some of my favorite things I've gotten from home goods over the past few years.


----------



## RCIAG

Alexscaresme said:


> It's actually really really cool. Heavy, tallish, and battery operated. The eyes light up.


Oh no....light up eyes!! I gotta see it in person now & if my 2 HG don't have it I won't be as disappointed. I wonder how easy they'd be to take out?


----------



## Alexscaresme

RCIAG said:


> Oh no....light up eyes!! I gotta see it in person now & if my 2 HG don't have it I won't be as disappointed. I wonder how easy they'd be to take out?


Hmm dunno. I can't recall if he had a false bottom. They were up on the type shelf. I lifted one to check the price, I think $39 or $49. Can't remember but I don't know about access to the lights. I'm going to a HG in Phillipsburg yo return my candelabra. If they have him in I'll check.


----------



## Paint It Black

I went to Marshalls and Home Goods in the next town over today and took some photos of things I hadn't seen yet. 

First, Marshalls:









Lamppost with bats hanging down was $39.99








Wooden DOTD skull with light-up eyes was $16.99








Wooden Skull lights up, is $16.99








Wooden skull stack is $16.99


----------



## sumrtym

Yea, I saw the cat cauldron in person too and it also has light up eyes.


----------



## Paint It Black

Home Goods today:










Mummy Statue is $99.99









Sign is $19.99









Til Death is $29.99









Candleholders are $12.99 ea.


----------



## RCIAG

Yipes! HG is really stepping up their game this year!!


----------



## Hallow-art

Alexscaresme said:


> I forget who asked me to let them know if my local HomeGoods had Halloween stuff. I haven't made it back to the Bethlehem store yet but the Phillipsburg, NJ store has some items in.
> 
> I got this beauty there but sadly I had no batteries to test it. Got it home and one of the candles didn't work so I'm taking it back tomorrow to try the other one they had. I hope it works. It's a really cool piece, imo.
> 
> View attachment 248576
> 
> 
> Dang the sideways pic. Sorry. My iPad doesn't know which way is up I guess


I think the Bethlehem store is the closest HG to me. I was thinking about making the hour drive to go tomorrow but I'm going to call before I go to make sure they have Halloween out


----------



## grim gravely

Called Home Goods and they said a small aisle of Halloween was out. I did find the skeleton hold that I wanted but not the tealight holder. This was a rustic colored pillar holder. I'm not crazy about it but I purchased it anyway. The tray to hold a pillar or whatever on is way too high to see the skeletons face. I will keep looking for the tealight holder skeletons but in the meantime I'm glad to have found one of them.


----------



## Hallow-art

jb1sb2 said:


> One of my stores has started getting things in. I almost bought the candle holder and tombstone. But I held back for now, I want those busts! The headless horseman did go home with me though!


I love that vampire treat holder. Frankie is cool too but if I see the vampire tomorrow he's going right in the shopping cart lol


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Homegoods finally had one long shelf dedicated to Halloween! The manager told me the trucks come M,W,F, and they get the stuff put out T,TH,S. Last year I was told the trucks are every Tuesday and Thursday. Anyway, he told me that he was at the warehouse and he can confirm that they have some really great stuff this year and that it's better than last year.


----------



## Madjoodie

Nox Eterna said:


> Has anyone seen any of these out this year? Last year I had friends in 2 states looking as well but it was not to be
> View attachment 248539


I saw two of them at my HG tonight. I was shocked. I was starting to think this was just an urban legend.

My cashier said they only put Halloween items out a few days ago, and things are just flying off the shelf. I may have helped with that.  This is going to be one expensive Halloween!


----------



## Shellyfish

I don't know what's going on at my Home Goods. They are usually among the first to put out Halloween, but I went today and still nothing, not even a single pumpkin.  It's driving me crazy seeing all of your pictures (thanks for those, by the way.) I called the next closest store and asked if they had put out Halloween yet. The woman must not have worked there very long because she said, "Oh yes, we just put it out this morning." I drove 30 minutes to get there and they had one small island display with a light smattering of glass pumpkins and dolls. Luckily, a brand new Home Goods is opening on Sunday (only 15 minutes away!) so I'm hoping they open fully stocked for Halloween.


----------



## grim gravely

Shellyfish said:


> I don't know what's going on at my Home Goods. They are usually among the first to put out Halloween, but I went today and still nothing, not even a single pumpkin.  It's driving me crazy seeing all of your pictures (thanks for those, by the way.) I called the next closest store and asked if they had put out Halloween yet. The woman must not have worked there very long because she said, "Oh yes, we just put it out this morning." I drove 30 minutes to get there and they had one small island display with a light smattering of glass pumpkins and dolls. Luckily, a brand new Home Goods is opening on Sunday (only 15 minutes away!) so I'm hoping they open fully stocked for Halloween.


Don't feel bad, the store that has Halloween sitting in the back room still has not put it out yet. The store that just got Halloween in put it out but it was only one end cap. I see so much I want from the pictures but I have to keep stalking them if I want to be among the first to get the best selection.


----------



## CHEFJULI

grim gravely said:


> Don't feel bad, the store that has Halloween sitting in the back room still has not put it out yet. The store that just got Halloween in put it out but it was only one end cap. I see so much I want from the pictures but I have to keep stalking them if I want to be among the first to get the best selection.


Shellyfish and Grim Gravely I feel your pain! I drove to two HomeGoods on Monday and NOTHING! Just a smattering of glass pumpkins! I so want one of the Edgar Allen Poe busts and I have a 100.00 gift card burning a hole in my pocket! Oh, well just have to keep checking! I have to live vicariously through everyone else!


----------



## Hallow-art

Just called the Marshall's Home Goods closest to me. The woman said their Halloween stufff is out. I asked if it's pretty much all stocked and she said they get trucks in about every other day so more might be coming in too. Hoping this trip is worth the hour and 15 minute drive. Will post pictures soon


----------



## Lucy08

Count me in as one having a slow HomeGoods and TJMaxx. A tiny bit out at TJM and one isle set at HG. Hoping they have more out by this weekend! They were moving stuff around last night at HG, hopefully that means more Halloween!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Madjoodie said:


> I saw two of them at my HG tonight. I was shocked. I was starting to think this was just an urban legend.
> 
> My cashier said they only put Halloween items out a few days ago, and things are just flying off the shelf. I may have helped with that.  This is going to be one expensive Halloween!


I heard the same thing yesterday. I asked about the HH globe and one girl told me OH Yeah we have him right over here...my heart began to race as I followed her around to the next row of shelves.....Oh....looks like he's gone things are really flying off the shelves. REALLY? you're killin me with this  I did pick up a few things for my Victorian mantle scene.


----------



## Hallow-art

The road trip down and back was AWFUL. Traffic was stopped in three different places both ways but I didn't come home empty handed. They only had about 1.5 aisles with actual Halloween stuff. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Hallow-art

Here's what I bought after lots of deliberation lol


----------



## jb1sb2

Ahhhh!!!! The human skull on the stone base...... taunting me yet again!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So it looks like there are two differently sized pirate busts this year. Wonder if that's going to be a new trend. I can tell you that my Deadgar Poe bust is much more substantial in size than my other busts. Frankie looks big too. And I couldn't help but notice that Frankie seems to come in two color version, one with much darker hair and clothing color than the other.


----------



## Hallow-art

He was the first thing I saw from across the room. I only noticed that there were two different ones after looking at the pictures lol. He was $59.99


----------



## Hallow-art

A few more


----------



## Hilda

jb1sb2 said:


> Ahhhh!!!! The human skull on the stone base...... taunting me yet again!!!!!


I was just thinking the SAME thing! haha


----------



## Hallow-art

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So it looks like there are two differently sized pirate busts this year. Wonder if that's going to be a new trend. I can tell you that my Deadgar Poe bust is much more substantial in size than my other busts. Frankie looks big too. And I couldn't help but notice that Frankie seems to come in two color version, one with much darker hair and clothing color than the other.


I was hoping to see Deadgar in person but yes, Frankie was really big. A lot bigger than other busts they've had in the past.


----------



## 22606

Hallow-art said:


> I was hoping to see Deadgar in person but yes, Frankie was really big. A lot bigger than other busts they've had in the past.


Fitting, as he is supposed to be gigantic. That part may just be a bunch of fluff, though


----------



## a_granger

Tomorrow I get to go for a drive, hoping to stop in at a crafting center that has a Michael's, and an At Home store...looking forward to the goodies on display!!


----------



## HalloweenBride

Poe is wider then my other busts but shorter if that helps any.



Hallow-art said:


> I was hoping to see Deadgar in person but yes, Frankie was really big. A lot bigger than other busts they've had in the past.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

So far my HomeGoods hasn't had any of the busts, not Frankie, not Poe, not a pirate , none . Unless they've been sold ...but I have been there just about every day. The store is right across the street from my office, could walk there with no problem so I go either on a break or after I get off. Hardly anything is gone from my store, the same stuff is there that was there the first day I saw stuff out a week or so ago. They have gotten several new things in ( no busts) but I never see anything gone....weird. Anyway, that leaves me to think the busts haven't sold, they just haven't received any yet. I'm bummed.


----------



## jb1sb2

Probably haven't got any in yet. None of my stores have either, so it's probably just a waiting game for you and I.


----------



## screamqueen2012

slow here, handful of nuffingness............sigh i did find two bat martini glasses for adult beverages...think i'll break one in tonite...see if it tastes different


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hallow-art said:


> The road trip down and back was AWFUL. Traffic was stopped in three different places both ways but I didn't come home empty handed. They only had about 1.5 aisles with actual Halloween stuff. Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 248747
> 
> View attachment 248749
> 
> View attachment 248750
> 
> View attachment 248751
> 
> View attachment 248752
> 
> View attachment 248753
> 
> View attachment 248754
> 
> View attachment 248755
> 
> View attachment 248756
> 
> View attachment 248758
> 
> View attachment 248759


ok i am CERTAIN this truck was meant for our store here...darn bat butts....look at that stock...we got four things here....... bragging we only got one and half a aisle...LOL....hey now


----------



## Hallow-art

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok i am CERTAIN this truck was meant for our store here...darn bat butts....look at that stock...we got four things here....... bragging we only got one and half a aisle...LOL....hey now


patience my friend, I'm sure your store will be filled to the TJ Maxx with Halloween in no time. See what I did there


----------



## Lucy08

Found this at HomeGood tonight. Spoke with a couple employees, they said they got in a TON of stuff. Just working out where to put it all! Please pardon my kitchen counter clutter!


----------



## The Other Owens Sister

disembodiedvoice said:


> I looked at these brooms the other day at TJM but walked out without one , then today changed my mind. There were 2 a couple days ago, today just the one. 19.99 I think it would be easy to make.
> View attachment 248538
> the pic is sooo blurry , sorry about that.


Oh!! I so want one of these! Was it a normal broom height or shorter?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The Other Owens Sister said:


> Oh!! I so want one of these! Was it a normal broom height or shorter?


It is normal broom height. The handle is twisted thick grapevine vines , tied with pieces of wire that blend in really well then then "broom" part is twisted twigs and vines, it is really pretty. Each one a little different of course because of the difference in the vines. My picture cuts off the top part of the handle.


----------



## Alexscaresme

At the Phillipsburg, NJ store today:

Sorry. Trying to load the right pics...


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hallow-art said:


> Here's what I bought after lots of deliberation lol
> View attachment 248760


Ohhh my!! I love the wreath. Maybe it's not a wreath but I do love it. Can you post a sku number if possible. 

Thank you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Alexscaresme said:


> At the Phillipsburg, NJ store today:



Hey, noticed that the while you can't see the full image well in the photos, that is the same Gargoyle Totem that many people liked in my Tuesday Morning photos. That should make for some happy people! It's on the shelf next to the Deadgar Poe bust.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ohh deadgar, skull door knocker and dracula couple why must you taunt me from pictures in the forum????? I think I need the book with the skeleton hands also! I may have to start begging for someone to ship things, My stores are taking too long!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, Alexscaresme, what happened to your attached photos?


----------



## Alexscaresme

Try again,

Phillipsburg, NJ


----------



## Hilda

Oh dang!!!! So much Halloween goodness in all these photos! It's painful.

I hit the Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx triangle in Wilkes-Barre yesterday. Ross had nothing really. Marshalls was JUST starting to put things out in an aisle. TJ Maxx was in the lead with ONE half aisle.

I picked up these goodies. Not a 'haul', but I am super happy. I missed the Blood Bath Salts jar in the past and I was thrilled to see one in Marshalls. No Deadgar sighting. I had no intentions of purchasing the broom, but when I had it in my hand, it's really gorgeous. It's the biggest 'witch broom' I've ever seen in a store. One of my favorite things is the unique little 'witchy looking' pitcher that I found in the regular decor aisle in Marshalls. Perfect for in my witches kitchen.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda said:


> Oh dang!!!! So much Halloween goodness in all these photos! It's painful.
> 
> I hit the Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx triangle in Wilkes-Barre yesterday. Ross had nothing really. Marshalls was JUST starting to put things out in an aisle. TJ Maxx was in the lead with ONE half aisle.
> 
> I picked up these goodies. Not a 'haul', but I am super happy. I missed the Blood Bath Salts jar in the past and I was thrilled to see one in Marshalls. No Deadgar sighting. I had no intentions of purchasing the broom, but when I had it in my hand, it's really gorgeous. It's the biggest 'witch broom' I've ever seen in a store. One of my favorite things is the unique little 'witchy looking' pitcher that I found in the regular decor aisle in Marshalls. Perfect for in my witches kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248824
> View attachment 248825


Oh good , your picture of the broom is way better than mine, I just had my crappy phone with me. Glad you got a good non blurry pic of it. I really liked it too.


----------



## Hallow Girl

KissingCoffins said:


> WickedChick that bat snowglobe with the castle is calling my name!
> I just noticed on the tag that it plays music ooh ooh what does it play?


I actually played it and I liked the music I don't remember what it played but it was a Halloween song. I know that is not much help at all. I even asked my fiance if he knew. He recognized it as a Halloween song but that's it.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hilda said:


> Oh dang!!!! So much Halloween goodness in all these photos! It's painful.
> 
> I hit the Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx triangle in Wilkes-Barre yesterday. Ross had nothing really. Marshalls was JUST starting to put things out in an aisle. TJ Maxx was in the lead with ONE half aisle.
> 
> I picked up these goodies. Not a 'haul', but I am super happy. I missed the Blood Bath Salts jar in the past and I was thrilled to see one in Marshalls. No Deadgar sighting. I had no intentions of purchasing the broom, but when I had it in my hand, it's really gorgeous. It's the biggest 'witch broom' I've ever seen in a store. One of my favorite things is the unique little 'witchy looking' pitcher that I found in the regular decor aisle in Marshalls. Perfect for in my witches kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248824
> View attachment 248825


I love your pitcher and witches broom. Can I get the sku number. I want to see if I could hunt it down.


----------



## Hilda

WickedChick said:


> I love your pitcher and witches broom. Can I get the sku number. I want to see if I could hunt it down.


I had already thrown them away, but I did find the one for the broom. (Not for the pitcher.) 
Here it is!


----------



## Aquarius

I found one of the skeleton skull knockers with keys at my homegoods store. I did bring him home and can ship him out for anybody that is interested. He does have 2 small spots where the black pain rubbed off. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Jeepers

Hilda, I am so glad you found some stuff you like. That broom is awesome! I love the mummy too. I hope a store here gets one of him. I talked to a rep at GR today and they said you should call back and tell them what you went through. She said you are due an apology from them. Just passing on the message.


----------



## Hilda

Jeepers said:


> Hilda, I am so glad you found some stuff you like. That broom is awesome! I love the mummy too. I hope a store here gets one of him. I talked to a rep at GR today and they said you should call back and tell them what you went through. She said you are due an apology from them. Just passing on the message.


Wow. Thanks for following up for me like that. I appreciate it!


----------



## Scatterbrains

While not the same as the pics above, mine is starting to get stuff.

I picked up the HH statue, the HH snow-globe and a gargoyle snow-globe


----------



## KissingCoffins

WickedChick said:


> I actually played it and I liked the music I don't remember what it played but it was a Halloween song. I know that is not much help at all. I even asked my fiance if he knew. He recognized it as a Halloween song but that's it.


My friend actually sent me a quick video of one of the snowglobes but the bat one was not there. She said all of the globes she tried played the same thing. I cannot identify it but she said it sounded eerie.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Scatterbrains said:


> While not the same as the pics above, mine is starting to get stuff.
> 
> I picked up the HH statue, the HH snow-globe and a gargoyle snow-globe


HH snow globe....waaaaa


----------



## Hallow Girl

Thank you so much!! I hope I am lucky as you to find one.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Lucy08 said:


> Found this at HomeGood tonight. Spoke with a couple employees, they said they got in a TON of stuff. Just working out where to put it all! Please pardon my kitchen counter clutter!


oh good virginia, getting closer to me...they better have some good box cutters tomorrow opening boxes off that truck unloading or im going back there to help them myself!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Alexscaresme said:


> Try again,
> 
> Phillipsburg, NJ


OH [email protected] they have my gargolyes i want.................baaaaa wwwaaa waaaa..............what are we the farest from their distribution warehouse.........


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hilda said:


> Oh dang!!!! So much Halloween goodness in all these photos! It's painful.
> 
> I hit the Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx triangle in Wilkes-Barre yesterday. Ross had nothing really. Marshalls was JUST starting to put things out in an aisle. TJ Maxx was in the lead with ONE half aisle.
> 
> I picked up these goodies. Not a 'haul', but I am super happy. I missed the Blood Bath Salts jar in the past and I was thrilled to see one in Marshalls. No Deadgar sighting. I had no intentions of purchasing the broom, but when I had it in my hand, it's really gorgeous. It's the biggest 'witch broom' I've ever seen in a store. One of my favorite things is the unique little 'witchy looking' pitcher that I found in the regular decor aisle in Marshalls. Perfect for in my witches kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248824
> View attachment 248825


wooo what a ride.....LOvE the broom.... broom envy....good haul


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hallow-art said:


> patience my friend, I'm sure your store will be filled to the TJ Maxx with Halloween in no time. See what I did there


LOL i think they maxxed out in your store....good one......... this is like the annual august scavenger hunt every year now... you know?


----------



## Hallow-art

Scatterbrains said:


> While not the same as the pics above, mine is starting to get stuff.
> 
> I picked up the HH statue, the HH snow-globe and a gargoyle snow-globe


I saw the gargoyle snow globe. Looked like he was holding a lantern but any gloves that were either supposed to make a sound or light up didn't have batteries in them. Otherwise I may have bought one


----------



## Hallow-art

screamqueen2012 said:


> LOL i think they maxxed out in your store....good one......... this is like the annual august scavenger hunt every year now... you know?


I've occasionally gone to Marshall's & Home Goods to see their Halloween stuff but after joining this board and seeing the enthusiasm, I have a feeling I'm going to be spending more on Halloween. It's rubbed off on me


----------



## Hallow-art

WickedChick said:


> Ohhh my!! I love the wreath. Maybe it's not a wreath but I do love it. Can you post a sku number if possible.
> 
> Thank you


Yep it's a wreath, it's from Designs by Kathy. The sticker says dept 47, Style 083254 Type 1 and Cat 4010. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hallow-art

Alexscaresme said:


> Try again,
> 
> Phillipsburg, NJ


I was hoping my store had the Dracula treat holder but they only had the pumpkin man :*{


----------



## RCIAG

WickedChick said:


> Ohhh my!! I love the wreath. Maybe it's not a wreath but I do love it. Can you post a sku number if possible.
> 
> Thank you


I think this is also available at Traditions or, at the very least, something similar.

http://www.christmastraditions.com/product/X39215.html

Here's another one:
http://www.christmastraditions.com/product/RL1918.html

I could swear I've seen that exact one there though. Here's the site, have a look for yourself but don't blame me if you get sucked in & then all of a sudden it's dark outside & you've spent the kid's college education there!!
http://www.christmastraditions.com/

They were also running a special on past seasons stuff. I'll see if i I still have that email, 20% off anything from 2014 or older.


----------



## RCIAG

Found the code for Traditions! Not sure if it's still good or not but you could call or email & ask.

JHA17


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, so much nice stuff this year. And all those busts! I'm dying here.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ok my stores are doing a little better now, but still no busts! :/ The mummy was at Marshall's. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Hallow-art

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok my stores are doing a little better now, but still no busts! :/ The mummy was at Marshall's. It was pretty cool.


your store looks waaaaay more organized than the one I was at yesterday. Also a much better variety


----------



## Barbie K

Does anyone know what the rest of the sign on the photo says? A witch lives here with .........
I


----------



## jb1sb2

Yep, this is there newest store in our area and in a brand new development. So they keep it nice in there.


----------



## Hallow-art

Barbie K said:


> Does anyone know what the rest of the sign on the photo says? A witch lives here with .........
> I


I think it says "A witch lives here with her monsters."


----------



## jb1sb2

My Homegoods purchases for the day.


----------



## Alexscaresme

jb1sb2 said:


> My Homegoods purchases for the day.


I was thisclose to getting that same book.


----------



## LadyMage

Hallow-art said:


> I think it says "A witch lives here with her monsters."


Ohh, I need that. I've been called a witch forever, and my kids have been called monsters since the womb. What are the Canadian counterparts? I've been dying to know since I first saw this thread.


----------



## sumrtym

Is it bad when the HomeGoods people recognize you from past years with the statement "I knew you'd start showing up when the Halloween did!"?


----------



## jb1sb2

My theme this year is Witches/conjurors so it was a must!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ohh, thanks for all these pictures, everyone! I was visiting some relatives this week and stopped by both a TJ Maxx & a Marshall's Home Goods store. I didn't find the hearse at TJ Maxx, which was what I was looking for, but I did see those mummies and I was very close to getting one. I believe it was around $15 and I just couldn't spend on it knowing that it doesn't necessarily "go" with anything else that we have. It's got a great look though! 

I had a bit more luck at Marshall's near my Mom's! I don't know if that's good or bad... 

I saw the "Til Death Do We Part" pair of busts for about $60. It was very large, one piece, and HEAVY! I stood staring at that and the Frankenstein bust for a long while, but I didn't get either of them. I thought the Til Death bust would make a fantastic headstone piece, but it would be another project I can't take on right now. 

Anyway, here's what DID come home with me ~









The gargoyles are heavy and have switches in the back to light up their eyes. I turned the one on the left on, the one on the right is off. They are about 15 inches tall and were $25 each. I hadn't seen anything like the spider pillar holder before - I thought it was nice & creepy and will go well around my mantel. The little black skull is a candle and when you light the wick, the eyes will "bleed" red wax. Who can resist? LOL! The silver skeleton hand is the shorter version of the pillar holder - there's a taller on too.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hi everyone. I went to tjmaxx today and they had witches broom. I was very excited to find it. Here are some. 

Right now I am on the hunt for the skull jug and the vintage looking wreath. Does anyone ever feel overwhelmed? I feel like it's hard to find some of the amazing finds a lot of you have. If each store got everything that would be easy or if they were able to do a item locator. 

Any who here are some pics


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tjmaxx


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl

tjmaxx


----------



## 22606

WickedChick said:


> ...Does anyone ever feel overwhelmed? I feel like it's hard to find some of the amazing finds a lot of you have. If each store got everything that would be easy or if they were able to do a item locator.


The fact that each store generally stocks two of each item at most certainly does not help, making it so if a person buys a pair of gargoyles (for instance), anyone else who comes into that location after is pretty much out of luck. While I understand that they do not have the space of a Target, Michaels, or specialty store like Spirit, TJX really should make more of an effort to be fair about the quantities that are stocked, even if it means cutting back on the variety a bit.


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl

tjmaxx


----------



## A Little Odd

disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2, did the skull/raven stand look anything like this one at Grandin road this year? and did you see how much it was?
> View attachment 247176


I found this at a TJ Maxx. The eyes are BRIGHT!! Has anyone bought this and figured out how to tone them down?????


----------



## MandaMalice

Saw one of those Phrenology heads at the Home Goods in Webster Texas the other day. Ran back a few days later as soon as I had the money and it was gone  


panampia said:


> Found two of these 22-23" tall cloches with wooden bases on clearance in Home Goods yesterday!! The bases have a groove routed in the bottom which allows for a cord I think so you can put some electric string lights perhaps?
> I also found a bunch of the Phrenology heads. 3 sizes. I already bought the little one last year so though I really wanted the biggest one (in the back on the top shelf), I let it be. I did buy the two cloches....
> sorry for the sideways photos. I don't know how to correct that. They are not sideways on my photos in my computer. sigh.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Love the stack of pumpkins on page 51.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I stopped by HG on Monday and they had a good amount out. The pics are from Monday. I also stopped by Tuesday and they had a lot more out, including the Frankenstein bust, which I was really tempted by. It just doesn't fit my theme, no matter how awesome it is.


----------



## Lukewa

My TJ Maxx had very little


----------



## Shellyfish

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Love the stack of pumpkins on page 51.


I wholeheartedly agree! I used to have a pumpkin stack that I LOVED! It broke and no matter how I tried, I couldn't fix it. This is the closest thing I've seen in the 5 years since it broke.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

OH MY LORDY I AM HYPERVENTILATING WITH EXCITEMENT! We have a Home Goods here in Spokane..or I should say, in a few weeks we will! They're building a brand new one (the ONLY one) and it's not due to open until late August. I am PRAYING that they get good Halloween stuff but I am anticipating it being a huge free for all as everyone and their dog (probably not an exaggeration) flock to the new store to buy things...so I'm hoping maybe someone here on this site might take pity on a poor girl trying to scoop up some killer stuff and help her out by picking it up, packing it up and sending it her way (I'll pay of course!)
I've seen a few amazing things in the photos you're all posting but what I'm really interested in are silver metal skeletons, skulls, bones, etc. Like this gorgeous treat I saw in @JB1SB2's thread earlier:








Or these super cool silver skeleton (I'm guessing candle holders??!?) @Hallowart, these were yours...








And finally, what are these bits of black amazingness!?! Does anyone recognize them?!? @Alexscareseme they were in your photos..TJMaxx I think!?








Thanks guys!

T


----------



## CHEFJULI

Hilda said:


> Oh dang!!!! So much Halloween goodness in all these photos! It's painful.
> 
> I hit the Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx triangle in Wilkes-Barre yesterday. Ross had nothing really. Marshalls was JUST starting to put things out in an aisle. TJ Maxx was in the lead with ONE half aisle.
> 
> I picked up these goodies. Not a 'haul', but I am super happy. I missed the Blood Bath Salts jar in the past and I was thrilled to see one in Marshalls. No Deadgar sighting. I had no intentions of purchasing the broom, but when I had it in my hand, it's really gorgeous. It's the biggest 'witch broom' I've ever seen in a store. One of my favorite things is the unique little 'witchy looking' pitcher that I found in the regular decor aisle in Marshalls. Perfect for in my witches kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248824
> View attachment 248825


Great score on that witch broom! Same issue with my HG, very slow to put stuff out! I'm looking for Dedgar as well!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> OH MY LORDY I AM HYPERVENTILATING WITH EXCITEMENT! We have a Home Goods here in Spokane..or I should say, in a few weeks we will! They're building a brand new one (the ONLY one) and it's not due to open until late August. I am PRAYING that they get good Halloween stuff but I am anticipating it being a huge free for all as everyone and their dog (probably not an exaggeration) flock to the new store to buy things...so I'm hoping maybe someone here on this site might take pity on a poor girl trying to scoop up some killer stuff and help her out by picking it up, packing it up and sending it her way (I'll pay of course!)
> I've seen a few amazing things in the photos you're all posting but what I'm really interested in are silver metal skeletons, skulls, bones, etc. Like this gorgeous treat I saw in @JB1SB2's thread earlier:
> View attachment 248964
> 
> 
> Or these super cool silver skeleton (I'm guessing candle holders??!?) @Hallowart, these were yours...
> View attachment 248965
> 
> 
> And finally, what are these bits of black amazingness!?! Does anyone recognize them?!? @Alexscareseme they were in your photos..TJMaxx I think!?
> View attachment 248966
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> T


I got one of those skelly's that holds a candle but mine is dark. I love it because it reminds me of Pottery Barn stuff!


----------



## CatMean

Nox Eterna said:


> Has anyone seen any of these out this year? Last year I had friends in 2 states looking as well but it was not to be
> View attachment 248539


There's one here in DFW TX, I saw it for $14.99, they only had one but they are only putting Halloween out a little at a time, and in the back of the store.


----------



## RCIAG

Hopefully hitting the one closest to us tonite after dinner (aka ALL TEH FEATHER PILLOWZ ALL TEH TIME FOREVAR!!). Hit the one further away & they still haven't fully stocked but I got a couple smallish Reaper things.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh you guys are killing me on here!  I kept telling myself, I'm not gonna look, I'm not gonna look. But I looked!  Spied a cool looking black haunted house w/orange windows tucked away on a shelf on one of the pics from post 469 that jumped out at me. Then Hilda had to go and post that awesome big broom, which I now just have to have for my own witchy kitchen. Guess I'm heading to my Home Goods this weekend to see if they have any of this great stuff yet. Thanks for sharing the pics everyone!


----------



## grim gravely

I've been checking my Home Goods store every day. They still only have one aisle of Halloween but I've noticed they are restocking with new items as things sell. There are a few things I'm trying to find right as it hits the shelves. Hopefully this weekend they will move the Halloween section closer to the front of the store and open more aisles for it.


----------



## jb1sb2

Here's the three styles.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Shellyfish said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! I used to have a pumpkin stack that I LOVED! It broke and no matter how I tried, I couldn't fix it. This is the closest thing I've seen in the 5 years since it broke.


This one I think was made out of heavy wood and very sturdy. On the expensive side (for me) but it would last for years to come.


----------



## Nox Eterna

CatMean said:


> There's one here in DFW TX, I saw it for $14.99, they only had one but they are only putting Halloween out a little at a time, and in the back of the store.


Thanks CatMean I am beginning to think it makes it worse knowing they are actually out there and I still can't find one here! I think I will call the two stores "near" ( almost an hour away) and have them take a look


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Gosh, I really loved that spider web 3-tiered server. I saw it at one Home Goods & held it for a little while, but I couldn't justify spending on it when I've already bought props. I have serving pieces that aren't Halloween-themed that I could use just as easily, but man, if I were made of money, that piece would have definitely come home with me!!!!


----------



## CatMean

Nox Eterna said:


> Thanks CatMean I am beginning to think it makes it worse knowing they are actually out there and I still can't find one here! I think I will call the two stores "near" ( almost an hour away) and have them take a look


I will be in that area again Monday afternoon, if it's still there I can pick it up for you, but I'm concerned: I've never shipped a snowglobe that didn't break in transit, and I've tried several carriers/packing methods.


----------



## LairMistress

Oh my gosh, I need that pumpkin stack! And the spellbook with skeletal hands...and the "witch lives here" sign, and...

Did I not post on this thread yesterday? I can't find it. I was sure that I did. Maybe I confused "Home Goods" with "At Home", and posted on the wrong thread. I'm not seeing the LED eyed owl on a pedestal on this thread, which is what I was asking about. Darn it, we don't have At Home here! Although we don't have Home Goods or Marshalls either, and our TJ Maxx usually gets very little for Halloween.

EDITED: Sheesh, sorry...that was on the ROSS thread. I need more caffeine!


----------



## jb1sb2

I went back to the same Homegoods I went to yesterday and there was more stuff! These came home with me.


----------



## Barbie K

Hallow-art said:


> I think it says "A witch lives here with her monsters."


Thank you! It's not fitting for me, no kiddos here. Guess I can just get the one that says "The Witch Is In" and put that on my desk at work


----------



## RCIAG

I say next year we start a Go Fund Me page for Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshalls purchases & someone from each part of the country can go into their stores & just BUY EVERYTHING!!

Then ship it out to the needy folks that don't have theses stores & divvy up the money.


----------



## grim gravely

Just returned from my daily Home Goods stalking. They freed a few end caps and stuffed as much Halloween stuff as they possibly could on them. Mostly I am seeing the witch dolls and wax skulls taking up the end caps with a few snow globes. The main aisle that they over stuffed with Halloween is being replenished daily but nothing from my list has showed up yet. There were employees stocking shelves with carts filled with Halloween but nothing interesting on there yet either.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I've got 2 quasi-local Home Goods. One only has table runners, the other has one side of an aisle and an end cap of Halloween. But then they had lots of different pieces mixed in with the kitchen stuff (so look everywhere when you go). They were clearing a huge section in the middle of the store because a big truck of Halloween just came in. Now I'm terrified of what damage I'm going to do to my budget on Saturday when I go back. That may the real horror of Halloween!
The candy bowl jumped into my car when I wasn't looking... I didn't have the heart to tell him he couldn't come with us! Also, I know the tree looks like an odd purchase... it is for Halloween (it has witches legs, which don't show up in the picture). Also, the face reminds me of the Winter Warlock from that Rankin Bass Santa Claus special. If any Rankin Bass character deserved a Halloween special, it was him. Well, him and the metal Easter Bunny that was voiced by Vincent Price. He ruled!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Sorry for the head tilt... I have no idea why the photos all posted sideways or how to turn them the right way...


----------



## screamqueen2012

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I've got 2 quasi-local Home Goods. One only has table runners, the other has one side of an aisle and an end cap of Halloween. But then they had lots of different pieces mixed in with the kitchen stuff (so look everywhere when you go). They were clearing a huge section in the middle of the store because a big truck of Halloween just came in. Now I'm terrified of what damage I'm going to do to my budget on Saturday when I go back. That may the real horror of Halloween!
> The candy bowl jumped into my car when I wasn't looking... I didn't have the heart to tell him he couldn't come with us! Also, I know the tree looks like an odd purchase... it is for Halloween (it has witches legs, which don't show up in the picture). Also, the face reminds me of the Winter Warlock from that Rankin Bass Santa Claus special. If any Rankin Bass character deserved a Halloween special, it was him. Well, him and the metal Easter Bunny that was voiced by Vincent Price. He ruled!


i love those candle figures, ive collected those for four years from hgs...its a village....cute as it can be, i do them in a center of a dining table...


----------



## screamqueen2012

found witch shoes at tj maxx, theres TWO pair,.....anyone playing reaper make sure you like witches....lol............so some made it here, not all yet by a long shot but found a few cuties ........ had to show off those shoes...love the wrought iron tree...

well i cant get my phone pics right side up to stay....will try later


----------



## disembodiedvoice

If anybody has 800 big ones just lying around waiting to be spent Home Goods had a huge horse that could be made into a lifesized Headless Horseman's horse lol He almost touches the ceiling....


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2, I picked up that raven on the books too, he's so cute. I found a Deadgar today as well, I had several things in my cart but then I turned a corner and there he sat on an island of mostly black and white items. Now with all the stuff I have picked up at HG and TJM I've decided to go with a Poe theme in my living room this year. I love this stuff. But Deadgar will be the as bust I buy ever, I mean it, I really do lol


----------



## Alexscaresme

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> OH MY LORDY I AM HYPERVENTILATING WITH EXCITEMENT! We have a Home Goods here in Spokane..or I should say, in a few weeks we will! They're building a brand new one (the ONLY one) and it's not due to open until late August. I am PRAYING that they get good Halloween stuff but I am anticipating it being a huge free for all as everyone and their dog (probably not an exaggeration) flock to the new store to buy things...so I'm hoping maybe someone here on this site might take pity on a poor girl trying to scoop up some killer stuff and help her out by picking it up, packing it up and sending it her way (I'll pay of course!)
> I've seen a few amazing things in the photos you're all posting but what I'm really interested in are silver metal skeletons, skulls, bones, etc. Like this gorgeous treat I saw in @JB1SB2's thread earlier:
> View attachment 248964
> 
> 
> Or these super cool silver skeleton (I'm guessing candle holders??!?) @Hallowart, these were yours...
> View attachment 248965
> 
> 
> And finally, what are these bits of black amazingness!?! Does anyone recognize them?!? @Alexscareseme they were in your photos..TJMaxx I think!?
> View attachment 248966
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> T


Hiya. Perhaps but I can tell you they are votive or taper candle holders. They are really cool.


----------



## Hallow Girl

CatMean said:


> I will be in that area again Monday afternoon, if it's still there I can pick it up for you, but I'm concerned: I've never shipped a snowglobe that didn't break in transit, and I've tried several carriers/packing methods.


I ship a lot and have never had a item break. What I do is use bubble wrap but not the usual small ones. The bigger kind. I wrap it all around so there is 4- 5 inches bubble wrap all around the item. Make sure you tape it up so it is very secure around the globe. If you have any air pockets stuff it anywhere you can. Make sure when you place the globe in the box it's not a very tight squeeze. You don't want any kind of movement. 

Last but not least ship usps via priority mail. Delivery and insurance up to $50.00 is included for free. 

Hth


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I have the Pottery Barn Walking Dead bowls and those would be perfect! Ugh...hurry up and open HomeGoods!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Oh. I am so glad you sent me photos. Not what I thought at all. I thought the spindles between the tiers were bones. Bummer! Thank you thank you thank you for the photos!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

So disappointed! Snuck out of work today to go to Marshalls and all they had was one wimpy endcap with a handful of halloween stuff. The girl at the front assured me they're going to put more out, but for right now this is all they've got.







I did manage to snag the two candle pillars and will be painting them and adding skulls on top. 







I think I'll hollow out two of my skulls and drop the candles down the center for flaming centerpieces. 








Here's to hoping they get more soon!


----------



## Hilda

WickedChick said:


> Tjmaxx
> View attachment 248922


I love this photo. It looks like he is trying to find his way out of the pumpkins. Adobrable.


----------



## 6-paq

disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2, I picked up that raven on the books too, he's so cute. I found a Deadgar today as well, I had several things in my cart but then I turned a corner and there he sat on an island of mostly black and white items. Now with all the stuff I have picked up at HG and TJM I've decided to go with a Poe theme in my living room this year. I love this stuff. But Deadgar will be the as bust I buy ever, I mean it, I really do lol
> View attachment 249056


I love all of these pieces and have always wanted to do a Poe theme. I found this PDF version of The Raven last year and it has been on my "to do" list to get it printed and mounted. She has both white-on-black print and a black-on-white print versions along with instructions to print.









http://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/2013/09/23/book-inspired-halloween-mantle-decor-the-raven-free-printabl.html


----------



## screamqueen2012

disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2, I picked up that raven on the books too, he's so cute. I found a Deadgar today as well, I had several things in my cart but then I turned a corner and there he sat on an island of mostly black and white items. Now with all the stuff I have picked up at HG and TJM I've decided to go with a Poe theme in my living room this year. I love this stuff. But Deadgar will be the as bust I buy ever, I mean it, I really do lol
> View attachment 249056


this is looking really good...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Is anyone in search of the headless horseman snow globe? At my Home Goods right now they have 2! Let me know ASAP and I'll pick it up and ship


----------



## disembodiedvoice

6-paq said:


> I love all of these pieces and have always wanted to do a Poe theme. I found this PDF version of The Raven last year and it has been on my "to do" list to get it printed and mounted. She has both white-on-black print and a black-on-white print versions along with instructions to print.
> 
> View attachment 249065
> 
> 
> http://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/2013/09/23/book-inspired-halloween-mantle-decor-the-raven-free-printabl.html


Oh I love that 6-paq! thanks for the link. I like the black background better even though I can read it better on the white background.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

screamqueen2012 said:


> this is looking really good...


I'm pretty happy with the items out falling into place with a Poe theme, it's working out good so far. That isn't how I'm going to display them, I just grouped together all the things I've bought in the last week or two to take the pic ( poeish things anyway, cause unfortunately I have bought way to much lol)


----------



## Nox Eterna

YES I would love one PM me the info


----------



## Nox Eterna

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Is anyone in search of the headless horseman snow globe? At my Home Goods right now they have 2! Let me know ASAP and I'll pick it up and ship
> View attachment 249066


YES! I will PM you

HMMM looks like I can't send you a PM your inbox is full


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Oh you guys are killing me on here!  I kept telling myself, I'm not gonna look, I'm not gonna look. But I looked!  Spied a cool looking black haunted house w/orange windows tucked away on a shelf on one of the pics from post 469 that jumped out at me. Then Hilda had to go and post that awesome big broom, which I now just have to have for my own witchy kitchen. Guess I'm heading to my Home Goods this weekend to see if they have any of this great stuff yet. Thanks for sharing the pics everyone!


You and me both, I have to have that broom!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

disembodiedvoice said:


> If anybody has 800 big ones just lying around waiting to be spent Home Goods had a huge horse that could be made into a lifesized Headless Horseman's horse lol He almost touches the ceiling....
> View attachment 249044



I got one of those in my garage....however my front legs move and it blows smoke out the nostrils


----------



## Scatterbrains

Lukewa said:


> My TJ Maxx had very little
> View attachment 248958


mine didn't have much last weekend....then today it HAD three of those funeral coaches....empahsis on HAD


----------



## Nox Eterna

disembodiedvoice said:


> If anybody has 800 big ones just lying around waiting to be spent Home Goods had a huge horse that could be made into a lifesized Headless Horseman's horse lol He almost touches the ceiling....
> View attachment 249044


WOW that is impressive...I made a life-size HH last year but, alas, I in no way have the "800 big ones just lying around"  LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

Love it! Looking great! And a Deadgar..... I'm jelous!


----------



## jb1sb2

Hi Jezebel_Boo! let me know if you haven't already found a home for that second Headless Horseman globe, I am searching for one myself.

Thanks!


----------



## jb1sb2

No worries, You are welcome!


----------



## Combatdre

Found a ton of stuff at HomeGoods eerily similar to GrandinRoad but at 1/4 of the price


----------



## mb24

I stopped by TJ Maxx and Home Goods after work today, and I can't believe I was able to find the vintage style Halloween block set, a cute Halloween storage basket that has a Trick or Treaters graphic on it as well as an adorable ceramic ghost holding a pumpkin that's also a fragrance sachet.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Scatterbrains said:


> mine didn't have much last weekend....then today it HAD three of those funeral coaches....empahsis on HAD


THREE?? *sobs quietly* I'm hoping my mother in ID can find one for me. I'm heading to TJM this Sunday so if I see it I'll have to convince the hubby that I truly ruly need it.


----------



## Lukewa

I went out of town today and got all of these goodies! Love the Nevermore mirror from Homegoods!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Lukewa said:


> I went out of town today and got all of these goodies! Love the Nevermore mirror from Homegoods!
> View attachment 249182
> View attachment 249183


I so want that Deadger Allen Poe! You lucky dog! That will go good with your collection!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Just beautiful displays! I so wish my HG would get on board and get the stuff in! It's coming in dribbs and drabbs! UGH!


----------



## CHEFJULI

So I went to HomeGoods again looking to see if any of the busts came in such as Edgar Allen Poe and the Happily Married couple etc. I took the advice of someone on this thread and have been going on Tues, Thur, Sat since the trucks come in on Mon, Wed, Fri. So I go to the back of the store where the Halloween stuff is and I found this guy on the endcap! He was only 30.00 dollars and is beautiful! So, hopefully Deadgar and and the Married couple will be in this week. I told the cashier that they were late putting out their stuff as other stores across the country already had their floor sets done! She thought I was crazy! Thanks to everyone for posting their beautiful pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## CHEFJULI

RCIAG said:


> I say next year we start a Go Fund Me page for Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshalls purchases & someone from each part of the country can go into their stores & just BUY EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Then ship it out to the needy folks that don't have theses stores & divvy up the money.


Rciag, I am with you on that! I say we do that because some poor people (me included) don't get that much Halloween stuff in their stores!


----------



## dawnski

Visiting my Home Goods and still waiting for those darn busts! Around the corner I hear some woman very loudly say, "Ugh, Halloween stuff already." I try to imagine that these are non-creative people who never learned how to have fun as a child. Otherwise, I just want to stab them with a fork!


----------



## Neuf350Z

dawnski said:


> Visiting my Home Goods and still waiting for those darn busts! Around the corner I hear some woman very loudly say, "Ugh, Halloween stuff already." I try to imagine that these are non-creative people who never learned how to have fun as a child. Otherwise, I just want to stab them with a fork!


I had a friend of mine send me a private message on Facebook the other day to tell me he thought it was weird that I built my own Halloween props, but said it would be weirder if I were a man. ??? I guess that just means I'll have to post more photos of my work.


----------



## RCIAG

Well, hit up another HG & they had the busts on a tray, the couples, & I gotta say I didn't like 'em as much as the single busts. This one also had those ToTer bowl headed things. They only had Frankenstein. I didn't buy him though.

For those that haven't seen those things in person they are much larger than you'd expect AND they're very heavy. I pushed him back a little bit to see the price through the glass shelf, I think it was $60, & I had to use both hands just to move him a little bit. 

He's very cute but much bigger than I'd expected & for me it was too big. I bought some more candles & a string of skulls that look like repro mercury skulls with LEDs in them.


----------



## sumrtym

RCIAG said:


> Well, hit up another HG & they had the busts on a tray, the couples, & I gotta say I didn't like 'em as much as the single busts. This one also had those ToTer bowl headed things. They only had Frankenstein. I didn't buy him though.
> 
> For those that haven't seen those things in person they are much larger than you'd expect AND they're very heavy. I pushed him back a little bit to see the price through the glass shelf, I think it was $60, & I had to use both hands just to move him a little bit.
> 
> He's very cute but much bigger than I'd expected & for me it was too big. I bought some more candles & a string of skulls that look like repro mercury skulls with LEDs in them.


There's 2 sizes of the servers. One is tabletop the other floorstanding.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rockstar Graphics said:


> I had a friend of mine send me a private message on Facebook the other day to tell me he thought it was weird that I built my own Halloween props, but said it would be weirder if I were a man. ??? I guess that just means I'll have to post more photos of my work.


Scratching head. The logic there is missing me....guess your male friend thinks halloween props are more crafty items that women might make. He needs to spend some time in the prop and tutorial section. Thankfully the guys on here don't share his opinion.  Also he's never apparently watched any of the shows like _Making Monsters_ (with the Distortions crew). You should send him a copy of his PM back with a link to the show: http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/making-monsters Now if he said he thought it would be weird to have a woman making props, I would say that yes, there are more male artists out there doing props than female, but that's just a silly comment. Just think about all the guys working in sci-fi or SFx movies.


----------



## LittlMissApril

I got the mummy floorstanding server and a heavy solar powered tombstone today from homegoods. They had the dedgar and frankie busts. Was so tempting to get them both, but couldn't justify explaining to my husband why I needed them all. He doesn't share my love for halloween. Also everyone carefully look over your items. Both my servers and tombstone has minor chips from them placing them directly on the ground and people hitting them with carts. I also got a raven skull head on pedestal from tj maxx for $17.


----------



## screamqueen2012

dawnski. oh less competition for the good stuff....i agree, halloweens my favorite holiday, love xmas but halloweens is it.... i think myself some folks grow up way to serious and just miss out......


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Scratching head. The logic there is missing me....guess your male friend thinks halloween props are more crafty items that women might make. He needs to spend some time in the prop and tutorial section. Thankfully the guys on here don't share his opinion.  Also he's never apparently watched any of the shows like _Making Monsters_ (with the Distortions crew). You should send him a copy of his PM back with a link to the show: http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/making-monsters Now if he said he thought it would be weird to have a woman making props, I would say that yes, there are more male artists out there doing props than female, but that's just a silly comment. Just think about all the guys working in sci-fi or SFx movies.


hey now...let me shout out for the ladies, and middle aged ones at that...i had the men not keep up with me or my daughter...i dont do electronics but i can give the boys a run for their money. fake nails and all!! haha


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> Well, hit up another HG & they had the busts on a tray, the couples, & I gotta say I didn't like 'em as much as the single busts. This one also had those ToTer bowl headed things. They only had Frankenstein. I didn't buy him though.
> 
> For those that haven't seen those things in person they are much larger than you'd expect AND they're very heavy. I pushed him back a little bit to see the price through the glass shelf, I think it was $60, & I had to use both hands just to move him a little bit.
> 
> He's very cute but much bigger than I'd expected & for me it was too big. I bought some more candles & a string of skulls that look like repro mercury skulls with LEDs in them.


oh rats...hes REALLY heavy huh? ahhhhhhh now the scavenger hunt has to start to find him locally..........oh man.
good critique and good to hear ...............i bought that metal addams family baby carriage and had it shipped oh three years ago..OMG i will never tell anyone what that shipping cost...i think i lost my mind that year..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

We just went out of town and hit a HomeGoods...my husband found and grabbed up this hammered metal pumpkin, which I have wanted for a few years now, but never bought. This one was a good price at $5.99, so it went home with us! Then I found a Headless Horseman statue!!! Heavy and good sized, I expected it to be expensive...picked it up and checked, only $12.99!!! I was so happy, I carried him like a baby through the store, lol. I love the globes of the HH, but I figured since I only have a little money to spend, I'd rather have the statue, as there is less chance of it breaking and water tends to evaporate out of snow globes after awhile. The statue was larger and cheaper, too. I adore it. 
















There was about a zillion other items I wanted, lol, but couldn't afford it all. There was a good selection this year for my tastes, at least.


----------



## Hallow Girl

. I am so disappointed. Last week or so (I posted pictures here) my only home goods store had Halloween stuff on a cart I called yesterday figuring they might have put more stuff by now. I was told they don't have anything, I asked why a cart was on the floor and they said it wasn't supposed to be put out. Then...here is the bad news. They said the store never gets a lot of Halloween stuff in general. I know I wasn't speaking to a manger but he seemed to be sure. I am on the hunt for this wreath. 

I'm wondering if someone sees this and you are a really good shipper/packer would you pick it up for me and I can pay via paypal.

It's by kathy I belive. A big wreath. This picture belongs to a member here and I just love it.


----------



## Creeping Shadow

Paint It Black said:


> Glad to see this thread, GOS. I didn't get photos of everything, but at Home Goods there is a section of "library" items. Lots of oddity or curiosity type décor for your study. A bust of a goat head, antlers, mounted wolf skull, shell specimens mounted on a stand, just lots of things, ranging in price from $16 - $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the piece I bought. It was $19.99


I need to head to TJ Maxx! this is perfect!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I have to say that I have been pretty well behaved so far. I did buy the day of the dead couple statue, another Christopher Radko skull, a cute vintage style couple statue, and a small wooden skull. I'm still waiting for the ceramic JOL's...and then all bets are off!


----------



## Halloweena

Wow, after looking at some of these store pics my local store is either already picked over or not fully stocked yet.... Not sure which. Either way they had some fabulous things today and I was practically skipping around the aisles with excitement! They REALLY stepped up their game this year. Somehow I managed to control myself and I only brought these home...for now at least.....


----------



## panampia

I went to two home goods in the past couple of days. I bought way too much...Frankenstein bust, Deadger Allen Poe bust, Count and Countess Dracula bust (this is a bust of the two on one base, heavy as he--!). I also bought a couple of snow globes. Regular HH, with the Pumpkin that lights up, and another version, the figure is painted silver, and it makes sound, not a light. I also bought 2 of the gargoyle globe holding a lantern that lights up. I may end up selling one why would I need two, though this one may be my favorite globe, the light really casts an amazing eerie glow on the gargoyle, I love it. A string of the raven in cages string lights (two ravens missing when I opened them up...they flew the coop! Oh well) One of the mummy that has that tilted head and great expression,and a Pottery barn style metal skelly candle holder. I will post photos soon. Too tired now.


----------



## Stochey

Trip to Home Goods today!

What I bought: Skeleton Bust, snow globe, headless horseman bust, plate and candle holder








Upclose of the plate and snowglobe








Pics of what they had:





























I got the only bust and the only headless horseman statue there and man people were swarming around the aisle! One lady grabbed both gargoyles in the picture while I was standing there!


----------



## Hagstone

Our TJ Maxx and Marshalls don't have much out yet, but Home Goods had a good section going last week. I grabbed a ceramic Jack-O-Lantern and an iron skeleton candle holder while I was there. I'm hoping to find some of the things I'm seeing in these photos, so I guess I will be making weekly trips!


----------



## DeadlyDoll

I went shopping in Portland yesterday, which is a bit of a drive for me so I try to do as much as I can when I'm down there. 

Most of the stuff I've already seen in pictures here but I haven't seen this unless it's in a different thread maybe?









I wanted it but it came with a hefty $99 tag and I wouldn't know what to do with it the rest of the year. Sure was awesome though!



I've checked every HG's in a 2 hour drive for Deadgar with no luck but fortunately I have a friend coming up to visit next week and I asked them to check their local HG's and they had it! Since I'm adding Deadgar to my collection I bought this from HG last night to put behind it...(haven't seen this one posted either)


----------



## Hallow Girl

DeadlyDoll said:


> I went shopping in Portland yesterday, which is a bit of a drive for me so I try to do as much as I can when I'm down there.
> 
> Most of the stuff I've already seen in pictures here but I haven't seen this unless it's in a different thread maybe?
> 
> View attachment 249307
> 
> 
> I wanted it but it came with a hefty $99 tag and I wouldn't know what to do with it the rest of the year. Sure was awesome though!
> 
> 
> 
> a member here has that amazing baby carriage. They had it shipped and it cost a lot. I wish I had the room for it.


----------



## DeadlyDoll

It's pretty heavy. Seems solid. But it's such a big piece I can't exactly store it in a closet when not on display. I sat and stared at it for a full 10 minutes going back and forth over buying it LOL.

I also really wished the wheels moved but oh well


----------



## Spookywolf

I forgot to ask which store the large witch broom is sold in. I have a TJ Maxx and a Home Goods near me, but no Marshalls. My luck it will be in the one I don't have. Thanks for the help!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spookywolf said:


> I forgot to ask which store the large witch broom is sold in. I have a TJ Maxx and a Home Goods near me, but no Marshalls. My luck it will be in the one I don't have. Thanks for the help!


I got mine at TJMaxx. hope you find one !


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookywolf said:


> I forgot to ask which store the large witch broom is sold in. I have a TJ Maxx and a Home Goods near me, but no Marshalls. My luck it will be in the one I don't have. Thanks for the help!


I got mine at tjmaxx. The store had 4 of them.


----------



## Hallow-art

Stochey said:


> Trip to Home Goods today!
> 
> What I bought: Skeleton Bust, snow globe, headless horseman bust, plate and candle holder
> View attachment 249287
> 
> 
> Upclose of the plate and snowglobe
> View attachment 249288
> 
> 
> Pics of what they had:
> View attachment 249289
> 
> View attachment 249290
> 
> View attachment 249291
> 
> View attachment 249292
> 
> 
> I got the only bust and the only headless horseman statue there and man people were swarming around the aisle! One lady grabbed both gargoyles in the picture while I was standing there!


That Dracula treats hlolder and those witches!! My store is slacking and now I'm mad lol


----------



## Cortney from the coven

I cannot wait to go!!! I have the Headless Horseman statue, but mine is silver.


----------



## Vsalz

I live in the dfw area and every store has the same exact thing on the same day, so I've given up on scouting different stores. I'm also fed up with sales people telling me lies about what's in the back. Last night the kid on the floor told me there was absolutely no back stock and they would get a new truck in a week. I told him I knew they had pieces in the back because I called earlier, and I knew they were getting daily trucks now. He told me I was wrong. Sooooo- I ask the manager, who promptly (and very nicely) took me to the stock room door and paraded the carts in the back for me to look through. I told her about this forum and showed her several pictures of the stock she should be getting. I know more about what's coming in than they do!!!!

On a different note, does anyone have a picture of the gargoyle snowglobe? I keep reading about it but haven't seen it. I have seen 2 hh globes, but both were missing paint on the figure inside. So frustrating.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Vsalz said:


> I live in the dfw area and every store has the same exact thing on the same day, so I've given up on scouting different stores. I'm also fed up with sales people telling me lies about what's in the back. Last night the kid on the floor told me there was absolutely no back stock and they would get a new truck in a week. I told him I knew they had pieces in the back because I called earlier, and I knew they were getting daily trucks now. He told me I was wrong. Sooooo- I ask the manager, who promptly (and very nicely) took me to the stock room door and paraded the carts in the back for me to look through. I told her about this forum and showed her several pictures of the stock she should be getting. I know more about what's coming in than they do!!!!
> 
> On a different note, does anyone have a picture of the gargoyle snowglobe? I keep reading about it but haven't seen it. I have seen 2 hh globes, but both were missing paint on the figure inside. So frustrating.


Scroll back to post 532 in this thread...someone bought and posted a pic of the gargoyle globe.


----------



## kingcoop80

wow just wow, once again we are blown away at all the amazing stuff HOME GOODS has!!! today we went in and spent about 75$! I wanted to buy whole store but on a budget haha... it's def been a go to store for me and the wifey over the years really put us inj the spirit today! also bought some yankee candles only 10$ for the big ones!! as I type this I am burning "Falling Leaves" mmmmmm


----------



## Hallow-art

WickedChick said:


> . I am so disappointed. Last week or so (I posted pictures here) my only home goods store had Halloween stuff on a cart I called yesterday figuring they might have put more stuff by now. I was told they don't have anything, I asked why a cart was on the floor and they said it wasn't supposed to be put out. Then...here is the bad news. They said the store never gets a lot of Halloween stuff in general. I know I wasn't speaking to a manger but he seemed to be sure. I am on the hunt for this wreath.
> 
> I'm wondering if someone sees this and you are a really good shipper/packer would you pick it up for me and I can pay via paypal.
> 
> It's by kathy I belive. A big wreath. This picture belongs to a member here and I just love it.
> View attachment 249240


That pic looks familiar lol, it was me! The Home Goods I went to had 2, this one and another but the ghost down near the botto had a chip out so I got the one without any damage. It is a Designs by Kathy piece. I hope you get one!!


----------



## Hallow-art

WickedChick said:


> . I am so disappointed. Last week or so (I posted pictures here) my only home goods store had Halloween stuff on a cart I called yesterday figuring they might have put more stuff by now. I was told they don't have anything, I asked why a cart was on the floor and they said it wasn't supposed to be put out. Then...here is the bad news. They said the store never gets a lot of Halloween stuff in general. I know I wasn't speaking to a manger but he seemed to be sure. I am on the hunt for this wreath.
> 
> I'm wondering if someone sees this and you are a really good shipper/packer would you pick it up for me and I can pay via paypal.
> 
> It's by kathy I belive. A big wreath. This picture belongs to a member here and I just love it.
> View attachment 249240


There's one on eBay now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Primitives-...ween-Wreath-/391227304394?hash=item5b16f6e9ca

I hope I can post links here, is that ok?


----------



## Lucy08

DeadlyDoll said:


> It's pretty heavy. Seems solid. But it's such a big piece I can't exactly store it in a closet when not on display. I sat and stared at it for a full 10 minutes going back and forth over buying it LOL.
> 
> I also really wished the wheels moved but oh well


I remember seeing that last year, just couldn't stomach the price. But it was very cool!


----------



## Horrorween

*Does anyone know if they are only getting in one Edgar Allan Poe bust for each store?*


----------



## Stochey

2 days, 4 HomeGoods, no Edgar.


----------



## moonbaby345

WitchyKitty said:


> We just went out of town and hit a HomeGoods...my husband found and grabbed up this hammered metal pumpkin, which I have wanted for a few years now, but never bought. This one was a good price at $5.99, so it went home with us! Then I found a Headless Horseman statue!!! Heavy and good sized, I expected it to be expensive...picked it up and checked, only $12.99!!! I was so happy, I carried him like a baby through the store, lol. I love the globes of the HH, but I figured since I only have a little money to spend, I'd rather have the statue, as there is less chance of it breaking and water tends to evaporate out of snow globes after awhile. The statue was larger and cheaper, too. I adore it.
> 
> View attachment 249236
> View attachment 249237
> 
> 
> 
> There was about a zillion other items I wanted, lol, but couldn't afford it all. There was a good selection this year for my tastes, at least.


I don't think I have a Homegoods in my area.Is the headless horseman available at TJ Max?I hope to find him and the coach hearse.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Went to TJMaxx today and they had more than last time I went about 2 weeks ago. Picked up the raven on the branch and a spiderweb placemat for my fellow Halloween obsessed friend  No hearse  But cashier said they usually have everything out a month before the holiday and they will have a lot of things. Last year they did have lots so I'm excited to go back the first days of September


----------



## KissingCoffins

Oops that second photo was the crows in cages lights from Ross haha! Here's the one I meant. Not much in my store yet


----------



## Lucifre

I went to TJ Maxx today (for the first time) in search of the hearse but they hardly had anything out at all, just a few items on a shelf. I was so bummed!


----------



## grim gravely

There is a new (at least to me it's new) headless horseman globe this year. The headless horseman and the pumpkin is completely black and does not light up.
I'm not sure how good the quality is on the standing skeletons holding the candle holder. They were in stock at the Home Goods I went to and all of them were broken at the hands where they are holding the holder. If your looking to get those, make sure yours is sturdy.


----------



## Scatterbrains

good point on looking them over closely, I grabbed a couple of those TJ maxx funeral carriages and didn't notice that the deocrative pieces on the top of one were broken off.....not that big a deal and I probably still would have bought it had I know it was broke just because you don't know if you'll find another one.


----------



## grim gravely

Scatterbrains said:


> good point on looking them over closely, I grabbed a couple of those TJ maxx funeral carriages and didn't notice that the deocrative pieces on the top of one were broken off.....not that big a deal and I probably still would have bought it had I know it was broke just because you don't know if you'll find another one.


I still can't find the skeleton holding the tea light holder. I did grab the bronze colored skeleton holding the pillar holder just in case I can't find the other skeleton. It looks like the hands were soldered to the holder and the feet were soldered to the base. The skeleton doesn't look the best if examined closely but for the price I can't complain. I almost purchased the silver skeleton pillar holder (my first choice in color) that was broken just to have it in case I don't find another.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hallow-art said:


> There's one on eBay now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Primitives-...ween-Wreath-/391227304394?hash=item5b16f6e9ca
> 
> I hope I can post links here, is that ok?


Thanks so much for posting the link but the seller is changing too much. These cost $16.00. Good news is I saw a woman who did a Halloween haul and she purchased it at Marshalls. So I hope I can find it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonbaby345 said:


> I don't think I have a Homegoods in my area.Is the headless horseman available at TJ Max?I hope to find him and the coach hearse.


I have no clue. I didn't stop by the TX Max, and I don't have one in my town to check. I do have a Marshalls, but haven't seen him there, so far.


----------



## Sipesh

WickedChick said:


> Thanks so much for posting the link but the seller is changing too much. These cost $16.00. Good news is I saw a woman who did a Halloween haul and she purchased it at Marshalls. So I hope I can find it.


I definitely saw those wreaths at Marshall's when I went up into Denver yesterday, soooo... there's another verification they have them.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

Hooo boy get ready--I hit the MOTHER of all Homegoods yesterday (El Segundo, CA)! 4+ FULL aisles of Halloween & harvest/Thanksgiving AND almost a full aisle of Halloween/pumpkin dishware. Every time I thought I finally reached the end, I'd see another ghost or pumpkin pop up in a random aisle! Below is just a brief sampling:

































































Truly the best spread I've ever seen anywhere--I was so overwhelmed I'm SURE I'll need to go back for round 2


----------



## 22606

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Truly the best spread I've ever seen anywhere--I was so overwhelmed I'm SURE I'll need to go back for round 2


Glad that _you_ got to see all of the Halloweeny goodness, as we cannot at the moment. You are just going to have to describe each item to us, one by one The pictures are not showing and clicking leads to an error message


----------



## TheHatboxGhost

Ack! Should be fixed now/they're showing up for me...


----------



## Regions Beyond

Great photos! The Fremont/Bay Area Home Goods (also in CA) was like this too...super exciting and a lot of great items, too much to take in. I am sure I will he going back.


----------



## A Little Odd

I would have to stop eating. Drooling over the gargoyle.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I wouldn't know where to start!! You're so lucky to be near a huge store like that andddd it's not in September. I wonder if they will be getting more shipments. 


I was able to find the wreath I was looking for


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have been searching for this for 3 months but waiting it for 2 years. I never knew this vase came back every year. If any of you spot this one ( short fat one, not the tall skinny one) can you please let me know. I figure if it hits one store eventually it might come to one of the stores near me.

I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## wednesdayluna

I went to TJMAXX, Marshalls, and Homegoods this week and they all had Halloween stuff out. Home Goods had the most selection and I found some great stuff. 

My favorite find was a large bust statue of Dracula and his Countess that read...Count and Countess Dracula"


----------



## wednesdayluna

I want it all!


----------



## CHEFJULI

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Hooo boy get ready--I hit the MOTHER of all Homegoods yesterday (El Segundo, CA)! 4+ FULL aisles of Halloween & harvest/Thanksgiving AND almost a full aisle of Halloween/pumpkin dishware. Every time I thought I finally reached the end, I'd see another ghost or pumpkin pop up in a random aisle! Below is just a brief sampling:
> 
> View attachment 249688
> 
> View attachment 249689
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691
> 
> View attachment 249692
> 
> View attachment 249693
> 
> View attachment 249694
> 
> View attachment 249695
> 
> View attachment 249696
> 
> 
> Truly the best spread I've ever seen anywhere--I was so overwhelmed I'm SURE I'll need to go back for round 2


I'm crying! My Homegoods is and has never been this nice! I'm going to show them your display to see if they can up their game! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## CHEFJULI

wednesdayluna said:


> I went to TJMAXX, Marshalls, and Homegoods this week and they all had Halloween stuff out. Home Goods had the most selection and I found some great stuff.
> 
> My favorite find was a large bust statue of Dracula and his Countess that read...Count and Countess Dracula"


WEdnesdayluna can you post pictures of your Dracula? I would love to see them!


----------



## dawnski

So much stock, Hatboxghost! I want to roll around in all that Halloween goodness!


----------



## 22606

CHEFJULI said:


> WEdnesdayluna can you post pictures of your Dracula? I would love to see them!


First picture here shows it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well my Homegoods was decimated over the weekend. I went today just in case they got in one of the spooky baby carriages , went straight to the big aisle they had set up ( I was just there Friday and they had a whole aisle, and island and several endcaps) and the aisle that was full of halloween on Friday was gone, all throw pillows in it's place and the other side was all fall, turkeys, fall foliage ect. they had moved all that was left to the little island in the middle of the floor, and that was it, no more endcaps no other aisles, nothing. People must have swarmed in there like locust !


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hatboxghost, you did hit the mother load !! Looking at your pictures made me realize mine never got in any of the vintage looking stuff it normally does, the little black cat and jack o' lantern men all dressed in clothes ect.


----------



## Jeepers

WickedChick, I looked for the vase but didn't see it in my area. I will try to watch for it in my continued search for hauntingly good stuff!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went a little insane today and drove myself and my two little ones to multiple stores, mostly for Halloween stuff. 
Is there a paperbag-over-my-head smiley I can use? 

Anyway, we hit TJ Maxx (nothing but pumpkins and a few small things - was looking for the hearse), then Ross (I put a photo in that thread of what I bought), then Five Below (nothing). Later we went to Target, Goodwill, Dollar Tree & Home Goods. Needless to say, we're all exhausted & so is my wallet. LOL!

Last week I had seen the large (and HEAVY) bust of the dead man & woman, and I had really thought about that for DH and I since this September is our 5th wedding anniversary. But the $60 price tag stopped me, along with knowing that it would be yet another project since I wanted to turn it into a headstone in some way. Anyway, today I saw the non-musical snowglobe with the dancing skelly couple inside and I quite liked it. So, got an anniversary Halloween item after all. 

Also grabbed two silver & black spider candles to go with my silver & black spidery mantel & one black glass bat candy dish. 

They only had one bust - the Frankenstein one. They had two of the smaller candy holder Dracs, but they were both broken in some way - bummer! I was disappointed that most of the glass pumpkins they had were silver or that mirrored silver. I do love both of those but already have some those colors & actually wanted something orange or bronze glass. They only had glass orange pumpkins that had a black JOL face & a black stem, which wasn't what I wanted. I don't know if they've already been picked over or if they'll get more.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went a little insane today and drove myself and my two little ones to multiple stores, mostly for Halloween stuff.
> Is there a paperbag-over-my-head smiley I can use?


That's called Halloweening. Do it with pride!


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Checked all of my local Homegoods and none of them have the Headless Horseman statue...I MUST have that statue lol


----------



## Hallow-art

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Hooo boy get ready--I hit the MOTHER of all Homegoods yesterday (El Segundo, CA)! 4+ FULL aisles of Halloween & harvest/Thanksgiving AND almost a full aisle of Halloween/pumpkin dishware. Every time I thought I finally reached the end, I'd see another ghost or pumpkin pop up in a random aisle! Below is just a brief sampling:
> 
> View attachment 249688
> 
> View attachment 249689
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691
> 
> View attachment 249692
> 
> View attachment 249693
> 
> View attachment 249694
> 
> View attachment 249695
> 
> View attachment 249696
> 
> 
> Truly the best spread I've ever seen anywhere--I was so overwhelmed I'm SURE I'll need to go back for round 2


Well, it's safe to say that your HG blows the rest of ours clear out of the water lol. If I had five minutes in that store I'd be happy


----------



## disembodiedvoice

All Hollows Eve said:


> Checked all of my local Homegoods and none of them have the Headless Horseman statue...I MUST have that statue lol


Mine had two , I went back today to get them but they were gone, everything was gone , it had been picked over like chicken on the bone.


----------



## RCIAG

I am a HG Bustaholic but I just don't like the duo busts they have this year. At least they've got plenty of other stuff to keep me busy & coming back.


----------



## Halloweena

So I've been to three TJ/HG combo stores in the last 24 hours and all were woefully under stocked. Is it possible that they get wiped out this early??? Even went back to the more well stocked store I visited Saturday and it was looking thin. I'm kicking myself hard for not grabbing this guy when I saw him, and now he's gone :-( !!! Someone reassure me please, more is coming right???


----------



## jb1sb2

My Marshalls and Homegoods finds for the day. Of course I had to hunt down the witch boots! I got a pair of the candle holders. And I got the door knocker off my purchase list. Wahoo! Now about those busts and Human skull on the stone base.......


----------



## jb1sb2

I was going to buy one of the Headless Horseman statues today to offer to ship to someone. But it's foot was broken and missing so I didn't buy it :/


----------



## All Hollows Eve

disembodiedvoice said:


> Mine had two , I went back today to get them but they were gone, everything was gone , it had been picked over like chicken on the bone.


I'm going to swing by again tomorrow after I get out of work...hopefully better luck this time!

So happy with this guy


----------



## jb1sb2

My stores keep telling me they will be getting more stuff, so fingers crossed.


----------



## jb1sb2

I thought My local stores were good ones........ then those pictures happened.......


----------



## Caroluna

The closest HG store to me was just starting to stock this weekend. Yesterday they had cleared a good bit of space and I just hope there will be something left when I can get back over the weekend.


----------



## screamqueen2012

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well my Homegoods was decimated over the weekend. I went today just in case they got in one of the spooky baby carriages , went straight to the big aisle they had set up ( I was just there Friday and they had a whole aisle, and island and several endcaps) and the aisle that was full of halloween on Friday was gone, all throw pillows in it's place and the other side was all fall, turkeys, fall foliage ect. they had moved all that was left to the little island in the middle of the floor, and that was it, no more endcaps no other aisles, nothing. People must have swarmed in there like locust !


i dont think they had the addams family baby carriage last year, i got mne two years ago....do not ship it.. i did....nope...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I went back to Homegoods tonight, hoping they would have those awesome day of the dead skull plates, but no such luck. One of the employees even went into the back to look for me. She did assure me that they were getting a ton of new stuff in and I told her I would be back every day this week...just like last week! Lol I did notice a young girl who was looking at the Halloween decor, she picked something up, and then I heard her mother say in a super nasty tone "No! I'm not getting you one of those stupid music boxes. No. You got one last year. Ugh, no, I'm done. Lets go, put it down!". The young girl said something about her mother promising she could get 1 Halloween item and that was met with more yelling as the siblings all stood around rolling their eyes at their sister. I felt quite sorry for her. I walked away thinking "well, that girl will someday fill her house to the brim with Halloween decorations!". Poor kid.


----------



## booswife02

The selection from Home Goods this year is just out of the world awesome! My HG doesn't stock as much as some of yours does but im grateful for what they do have. I got Deadgar but im hoping to find that Nevermore mirror and the witch boots. They haven't had them so far at my HG. All HG's don't get the same items in so fingers crossed  Thanks for the pics everyone!


----------



## Cal78

I didnt see it this year, so i figure they didnt get it back in at my Home goods, but Last Year they had a Metal Skeleton pushing another skeleton in a wheelbarrow, does anybody have one that they can post a pic of ?


----------



## katshead42

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Posted this in the General Merchandise thread too, but I know a lot of us watch this one closely as well so: first sighting! Marshall's in West Los Angeles:
> View attachment 247424
> View attachment 247425
> 
> 
> The witch is a little too cute for my style, but the vintage Halloween came home with me. Can't WAIT to try and hunt down some of the things you all have found thus far!


Oh my gosh I absolutely love that vintage looking halloween sign!


----------



## Hallow-art

jb1sb2 said:


> I thought My local stores were good ones........ then those pictures happened.......


Hahaha yeah, that's what I said yesterday. Puts my HG to shame :/


----------



## disembodiedvoice

booswife02 said:


> The selection from Home Goods this year is just out of the world awesome! My HG doesn't stock as much as some of yours does but im grateful for what they do have. I got Deadgar but im hoping to find that Nevermore mirror and the witch boots. They haven't had them so far at my HG. All HG's don't get the same items in so fingers crossed  Thanks for the pics everyone!


booswife, HG's may get/have the boots as well but I saw them at TJM, mine had two sets of them but they are long gone now, they didn't last long, my TJM now has nothing, my HG has been picked clean as well. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## vwgirl

So I am a huge VW love and obviously love Halloween, so when I saw this piece I had no choice but to bring it home. Sorry its not the best picture it was straight out the bag and "Snow" didn't settle.


----------



## screamqueen2012

we didnt all get the cool black cat things alot got last year. i dont think we got the baby buggy here either, we dont get many of the really cool bigger things, i stalked four stores for that buggy and had the employees on the watch too.. my husband said west coast probablly does really well if thats their distribution point coming in from imports from the orient......headquarters is up in boston. the south seems the last to get anything stocked up.


----------



## LairMistress

disembodiedvoice said:


> booswife, HG's may get/have the boots as well but I saw them at TJM, mine had two sets of them but they are long gone now, they didn't last long, my TJM now has nothing, my HG has been picked clean as well. I've never seen anything like it.


I'm nearly biting my nails here! The last two years, I've hardly found a thing at our TJ Maxx, and just assumed that they didn't get much in stock. Now I wonder if it came in too early for me to get there in time. I can't go until Friday, at the earliest! I'll be sad if I go and there's nothing left! Although really, it looks like ROSS will be my go-to place this year...my wants list is longer for their store this year.

I MUST have that electric Jack o'lantern stack though, and I really like the wreath that looks like it was made of vintage cards.


----------



## LairMistress

katshead42 said:


> Oh my gosh I absolutely love that vintage looking halloween sign!


The one in the first picture? Those are actually individual blocks, with the figures fitting into the tops.  I wasn't able to go out and look to get them either last year, or the year before, and a kind forum member picked them up and let me Paypal them the money to send them to me.  I still love them, they're one of my favorite decorations!


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> I am a HG Bustaholic.


hahahaha Love it!!


----------



## Hilda

jb1sb2 said:


> My Marshalls and Homegoods finds for the day. Of course I had to hunt down the witch boots! I got a pair of the candle holders. And I got the door knocker off my purchase list. Wahoo! Now about those busts and Human skull on the stone base.......


Oh crap. Now I want the witch boots. I have to stay out of this thread.


----------



## Caroluna

I found the witch boots at Marshalls, so don't forget to look there.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Yesterday when I went shopping my store had the witch boots so I put them in my cart while I was looking around but in the end I didn't buy them.


----------



## Paint It Black

I thought the witch boots were nice looking. And, if I am not mistaken, are also tealight candle holders??


----------



## SBurg

jb1sb2 said:


> My Marshalls and Homegoods finds for the day. Of course I had to hunt down the witch boots! I got a pair of the candle holders. And I got the door knocker off my purchase list. Wahoo! Now about those busts and Human skull on the stone base.......


How much were the witch boots?


----------



## SBurg

How much were the witch boots?


----------



## jb1sb2

I found mine at TJMaxx and they were $12.99.


----------



## jb1sb2

I'm not sure if they are intended for tea lights, but certainly looks like they could be.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ok, so I know a few people have been looking for this guy. I found two today. One is mine but I am willing to ship this one if someone would like to buy him. This one looks fine with the light off but with the light on his pumpkins paint looks a little thin in a couple spots. (just for full disclosure) I thinks it's kinda cool anyway, looks as if the pumkin is on fire like the one in the Sleepy Hollow movie. (please excuse the bread...)


----------



## jb1sb2

Found this today also, It is very different looking than the other one I found.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Paint It Black said:


> I thought the witch boots were nice looking. And, if I am not mistaken, are also tealight candle holders??


no they are not..just cool boots you could put a tea light on the flat spot of the inside of the boot but i think itd look odd


----------



## screamqueen2012

ok our areas getting ready to explode..not got it all yet but i'll bet friday it will be stocked.................

i grabbed a few things i remember folks were looking for....heres the list....let me know if you want it

1. haunted house admit ticket sign
2. black headless light up snow globe
3. i have 2 silver carved headless wood statues

i'll box and pack for you really well and take to our ups store, you call and pay for your shipping there and can paypal me what they cost...packing is with love from me....sweet!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i am looking for the frankenstein and bride snow globe, saw it posted early on....and gargolyes also snow globe.........i would love the frankenstien bust, im on east coast so might be great if it was found there..


----------



## DeadlyDoll

Sent you a pm ScreamQueen


----------



## chupacabra

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok our areas getting ready to explode..not got it all yet but i'll bet friday it will be stocked.................
> 
> i grabbed a few things i remember folks were looking for....heres the list....let me know if you want it
> 
> 1. haunted house admit ticket sign
> 2. black headless light up snow globe
> 3. i have 2 silver carved headless wood statues
> 
> i'll box and pack for you really well and take to our ups store, you call and pay for your shipping there and can paypal me what they cost...packing is with love from me....sweet!


I'll take the silver carved wood headless horseman,please pm so I can send you the money (PP).
Thanks


----------



## The Red Hallows

dawnski said:


> So much stock, Hatboxghost! I want to roll around in all that Halloween goodness!
> 
> View attachment 249710



That's how I feel, too. Lol.


----------



## Vsalz

Just saw a giant tin funeral coach with a skeleton on top. $70. The size of the baby carriage. Will try to post pics later. 

The snowglobe with the bride of Frankenstein has a skeleton as the husband, not frankie. Not sure why.


----------



## grim gravely

My Home Goods put more aisles of Halloween out but it looks like the good stuff is already gone. I'm hoping they are still putting things out.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Sooooooo this had to be bought.








I know it's hard to see but it's a hearse. My aunt was out at a HomeGoods by her and FaceTimed me to show it to me. I can't wait to get it. She's going o send me more pics of it when she gets it home. I'll show ya guys when I get them.


----------



## Nox Eterna

That is fabulous, I did manage to pick up one of the original ones from TJX


----------



## Scatterbrains

Found this guy at HG today....


----------



## Vsalz

Alexscaresme- that's the same one I saw. Looks way cooler in the dark.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Here are some more pics she sent me of it

It has three lanterns and they light up and there's a coffin with black flowers on top of it in the carriage

She was at a HG in Pittsburgh. Wow were they stocked! I didn't see everything as it was via FaceTime but it's the most I've seen in a store so far. Jsyk.


----------



## Scatterbrains

dang.....now I have to look for one of those


----------



## Alexscaresme

It keeps getting worse .


----------



## Stochey

Scatterbrains said:


> dang.....now I have to look for one of those


 I've been saying this every night this week when I open this thread!


----------



## Kenneth

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I know a few people have been looking for this guy. I found two today. One is mine but I am willing to ship this one if someone would like to buy him. This one looks fine with the light off but with the light on his pumpkins paint looks a little thin in a couple spots. (just for full disclosure) I thinks it's kinda cool anyway, looks as if the pumkin is on fire like the one in the Sleepy Hollow movie. (please excuse the bread...)



How much??


----------



## KissingCoffins

I had seen that hearse on instagram and showed it to my friend. She said she saw it at her Home Goods. She said it's huge and asked me where on earth I would put that monstrosity (in a good way). Not enough room in my tiny place + my son would find a way to destroy it + too pricey for me. I am still determined to find the first hearse sculpture


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> My Marshalls and Homegoods finds for the day. Of course I had to hunt down the witch boots! I got a pair of the candle holders. And I got the door knocker off my purchase list. Wahoo! Now about those busts and Human skull on the stone base.......


I checked the TJM in my area and no luck on the boots. I will have to keep checking. I have to have them! I just hope they can handle being outdoors. I want to put them by my front door with a broom. I already have the Yankee Candle boots and they are similar to those but they hold a candle.

I will have to make the drive to the other Home Goods and try my luck there.


----------



## Alexscaresme

KissingCoffins said:


> I had seen that hearse on instagram and showed it to my friend. She said she saw it at her Home Goods. She said it's huge and asked me where on earth I would put that monstrosity (in a good way). Not enough room in my tiny place + my son would find a way to destroy it + too pricey for me. I am still determined to find the first hearse sculpture


Yes it is very big. My aunt used her dog crates as a comparison for scale. It's big and it was pricey but once she showed it to me I had to have it. That and the large pirate skull bust and a large snow globe. I have to say I think I'm done with buying goodies until after the big day.


----------



## 22606

Vsalz said:


> The snowglobe with the bride of Frankenstein has a skeleton as the husband, not frankie. Not sure why.


Sad when not even the classic monsters can make their marriages last... 

Anyone worrying that all of the good items are picked over can relax a bit, as the one where I work is just starting to finally get into the swing of things (we only had a single small aisle before); I would expect the same of others.


----------



## jb1sb2

Finally found myself a Deadgar and creepy pumpkin!  Found this shelf also, planning on turning that into the mantle for the fireplace I'm making for my witch/voodoo house.


----------



## jb1sb2

Sorry Kenneth, he has been shipped. But they are 14.99.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Question for you guys. I called my home goods store and I was told they finally put merchandise on the floor
Problem is she wasn't very clear on how much stuff. She said about 6 sections. She didn't say an entire row. I am also feeling a bit lazy. Lol. She also said any delivery they get tonight will be there tomorrow.....BUT what if they have something good now? 

I can't go today andtomorrow.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Is anyone looking for these? I put them on hold I will buy these if anyone wants them. You pay via PayPal for shipping and cost of it. I will be here only
View attachment 249969
for 45 min


----------



## 22606

WickedChick said:


> Question for you guys. I called my home goods store and I was told they finally put merchandise on the floor
> Problem is she wasn't very clear on how much stuff. She said about 6 sections. She didn't say an entire row.


Six sections would be basically the equivalent of a full row stretching across both sides and their corresponding endcaps, I would say. Items are generally put out from 7 a.m. until 10 a.m. most of the time, so, while a decent amount, I would suggest hitting the store tomorrow near opening (9:30 a.m.). 

Since I do not have a camera phone, this is the best that I can do to show new items. The metal spider candleholder (47-062541 - $16.99) and lighted haunted house globe (47-077817 - $14.99) were today's purchases, while yesterday's were the hanging arched candleholder/mirror (47-062912 - $16.99), which can also stand, and the rounded arched candleholder/mirror (47-062664 - $14.99).


----------



## Hallow Girl

These are the movie ticket sign


----------



## lavondesigns

Found these at the Homegoods in Madison (Middleton), WI


----------



## 22606

As much as I like that Count & Countess Dracula bust, I cannot help but feel that it would look better without the names etched into the base...


----------



## Hallow Girl

Double post


----------



## Hallow Girl

Today was a complete waste of time!! My HG put their items on the shelf but I wasn't sure if I should go as I mentioned in a cool posts above. I decided to call the tj store that is by it. I figured if they had new stuff in then I wouldn't mind going. They had 2 witches boots!! when I got there one pair was broken on the top. About 2 inches just broken off. Disappointed but at least I have another pair. When they are wrapping it up, the cashier showed me the bottom. Broken as well. I didn't notice it but I couldn't believe it. I already got myself a pair and I want pick them up for anyone who wanted them here because I know they are hard to find. I don't understand why I wasn't told they were broken in the first place. I'm wondering if I should complain about this.


----------



## Stochey

WickedChick said:


> Today was a complete waste of time!! My HG put their items on the shelf but I wasn't sure if I should go as I mentioned in a cool posts above. I decided to call the tj store that is by it. I figured if they had new stuff in then I wouldn't mind going. They had 2 witches boots!! when I got there one pair was broken on the top. About 2 inches just broken off. Disappointed but at least I have another pair. When they are wrapping it up, the cashier showed me the bottom. Broken as well. I didn't notice it but I couldn't believe it. I already got myself a pair and I want pick them up for anyone who wanted them here because I know they are hard to find. I don't understand why I wasn't told they were broken in the first place. I'm wondering if I should complain about this.


The person who told you over the phone may not have realized they were broken or they may not have been broken when you called.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I went back to HG today just to see if they had any new items since the last time I went they had been picked over. They did get a few new items in, the candle/mirror sconces Garth showed above and a Witch's apothecary sign ( I bought one of these) and I got a bat bar set, they reminded me of the bat thingy from the Haunted Mansion. They did have the Dead and Breakfast sign again this year and one I hadn't seen before, shaped just like the D&B but it said Skull and Crown sleep at our own risk ( i think) with a skull with a crown image on it.


----------



## punkineater

..just jumping in here really quick...

jb~love what you got! I snagged Edgar too 

Garthgoyle~nice! Love the haunted house snow globe!

WC~very cool!

So much great stuff people are finding!


----------



## Stochey

double post, sorry


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> My Homegoods purchases for the day.


Hey jb1sb2 do you remember how much the book cost? ( the resin book with hands holding it open) and I'm glad you finally found your Deadgar !!


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, yes it was 14.99. I saw another one at a different home goods. I will grab it tomorrow if it is still there. Thanks! Had to have him! Now to hunt a couple of the other busts!


----------



## Tannasgach

Well, it only took 4 trips to HG but I got Deadgar. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## dbruner

I'm going to make my first trip to home goods this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Today from Marshall's


----------



## Halloweena

Just wanted to post some of my observations from the last few days, in case it helps anyone simplify their search for items. 

I've hit 4 Homegoods, 2 TJMaxx/HG combo stores, 2 Marshalls and a TJMaxx in the last week. Here's what I've noticed: 

-Homegoods is stocking more of the larger, more expensive pieces such as the giant skull planters, LED busts/double busts, large funeral carriage/metal pieces, floor standing pumpkin men etc., along with 1-2 aisles of tabletop decor. In Homegoods stores, I found several of the count/countess busts, Frankenstein, skull pirate busts, gargoyles, crow on skeleton statue, tombstones, etc. 
-TJMaxx/Homegoods combo is stocking all of the above plus 3-4 aisles of tabletop in different styles- glamour, primitive, etc. Here is where I found the large metal candelabras, skulls on pedestals, ceramic large pumpkins, cauldrons, plus a ton of candles, potion bottles, Radko Shiny Brite ornaments, garlands, etc. 
-Both Marshalls and TJ Maxx Reg stores had only one end cap of tabletop merch and no large items, at least at this point. Marshalls seemed to have some of the country/primitive items as well. 

All stores had glassware, candleholders etc. As for some of the hot items being talked about, hearse, deadgar, baby carriage, headless horseman statue, i saw none of these items which makes me think they are very sparse (and anyone who got one, lucky!!)


----------



## Jeepers

My observations from tonight at TJMaxx and HomeGoods. TJ only had one endcap still but they say they have more in the back. I did find the witches' boots. HomeGoods had a nearly complete turnover from what they had last Thursday. This time they had large things. For example, a huge skull that was at least 2' tall, a Huge! raven on a very large skull and last but not least and my favorite, a 36" tall tombstone that was so heavy I couldn't lift it! The skull was 100.00, the raven skull 60.00, and the tombstone was 60.00. If I could have lifted that sucker it would be home here with me now. It easily weighed 80 lbs. I'm hitting a brand new Marshall's tomorrow. First day opening so we'll see what I see.


----------



## Spookywolf

I am so bummed right now. My TJMaxx didn't have the large witch's broom I was after. They barely had one aisle of Halloween out. But hearing others report that their stores did get more inventory in gives me hope. Perhaps my store will step it up in a few weeks. I'll have to check back again later. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm super jealous of the folks who have four + aisles of goodies to look through!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I am so bummed right now. My TJMaxx didn't have the large witch's broom I was after. They barely had one aisle of Halloween out. But hearing others report that their stores did get more inventory in gives me hope. Perhaps my store will step it up in a few weeks. I'll have to check back again later. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm super jealous of the folks who have four + aisles of goodies to look through!


Don't feel bad, I still haven't found the standing skeleton holding the tea-light holder in my area. I have seen the pillar holder but not the one carrying the tealight holder. I'm guessing that one is flying off the shelves.


----------



## mb24

I found these goodies at Home Goods tonight!


----------



## Kenneth

My HG is FINALLY clearing out space in an isle and looks to be filling up with new stuff daily. I still don't have all of the cool things 
you guys have posted, but when I went I DID snatch up this elusive gem!!


----------



## mb24

I found a Headless Horseman globe tonight at Home Goods but when I turned on the switch, it only played Halloween music but didn't light up. Are there two versions out there?


----------



## Jeepers

Forgot to add that the witch boots are a tealight candleholder. Says so on the tag. Also saw a huge black owl with light up eyes and he hoots to boot! The HomeGoods had increased the number of Halloween aisles to 2 1/2 and 3 endcaps. If you're looking for particular linens they had a bunch. Let me know if there is something small I could ship to you. I will try and find whatever for you. I'm a good shipper. I only charge whatever an item cost, tax and shipping cost. I only use Priority Mail. I know it costs a little more but I find it to be the safest way to ship. Let me know folks.


----------



## Kenneth

mb24 said:


> I found a Headless Horseman globe tonight at Home Goods but when I turned on the switch, it only played Halloween music but didn't light up. Are there two versions out there?


I think so--there's one i've seen that's just silver and it plays that really awesome 90's styled "spooky" sound. 
I almost bought it, but i'm glad I held off because the light up one is the one i've really been wanting.


----------



## Jeepers

Yes, there are two versions of the Headless Horseman. One plays music and is larger and costs 16.99 and the other lights up and is 14.99. I've seen both. If you find either one check to see if the Horseman has all his paint. Some I've seen do not and it is visible. Hope this helps you with your search.


----------



## Kenneth

Jeepers said:


> Yes, there are two versions of the Headless Horseman. One plays music and is larger and costs 16.99 and the other lights up and is 14.99. I've seen both. If you find either one check to see if the Horseman has all his paint. Some I've seen do not and it is visible. Hope this helps you with your search.


Mine doesn't have all his paint, but I couldn't tell until I got it home and installed batteries. I don't mind it though, I think it looks kind of cool.


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I haven't been to HomeGoods since last week since I haven't seen anything in photos that's made me NEED to go. 

You guys need to take more photos. That's what I'm getting from my trip because who knows WHAT I've missed this week given all the things they had tonight I haven't seen before.

Prepare for another picture-ocolypse:


----------



## sumrtym

This is a METAL wreath of skulls:
















I didn't buy this but kind of wish I had. Faux book...SR, are you listening?








Ditto on this one:


----------



## sumrtym

Metal bat garland:
















I actually find this pretty darn cool:


----------



## sumrtym




----------



## sumrtym

I'm REALLY kind of digging this guy:


----------



## sumrtym




----------



## sumrtym




----------



## sumrtym




----------



## sumrtym

These were REALLY tempting me, especially the red one followed by the black as a close second. <pssst, SR, where are you?)




































This guy is metal:


----------



## sumrtym

Witch jar hiding in the back:






























This guy was really tempting me. Good size, neat looking, SUPPOSEDLY dishwasher safe, $29.99...but I couldn't decide what I'd really put in him except candy. If I had a good thought for it on a buffet table I might have got it.....<sigh>


----------



## grim gravely

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250104
> 
> View attachment 250105
> 
> View attachment 250106
> 
> View attachment 250107
> 
> View attachment 250108
> 
> View attachment 250109


The first picture you posted, on the left side...the back of the statue that's shaded black...do you know if that is a statue of a mourner? From the back side it looks like it is but I haven't seen one at Home Goods yet.


----------



## sumrtym

grim gravely said:


> The first picture you posted, on the left side...the back of the statue that's shaded black...do you know if that is a statue of a mourner? From the back side it looks like it is but I haven't seen one at Home Goods yet.


Reaper actually.


----------



## grim gravely

sumrtym said:


> Reaper actually.


Thanks, now I want it. lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250097
> 
> View attachment 250098
> 
> View attachment 250099
> 
> View attachment 250101
> 
> View attachment 250102
> 
> View attachment 250103


man this makes me sad we just dont have this in our stores...


----------



## RCIAG

sumrtym said:


> I'm REALLY kind of digging this guy:
> View attachment 250096


Is that supposed to look like that or is it broken?


----------



## SBurg

Jeepers said:


> Forgot to add that the witch boots are a tealight candleholder. Says so on the tag. Also saw a huge black owl with light up eyes and he hoots to boot! The HomeGoods had increased the number of Halloween aisles to 2 1/2 and 3 endcaps. If you're looking for particular linens they had a bunch. Let me know if there is something small I could ship to you. I will try and find whatever for you. I'm a good shipper. I only charge whatever an item cost, tax and shipping cost. I only use Priority Mail. I know it costs a little more but I find it to be the safest way to ship. Let me know folks.



I would LOVE a pair of the witch boots. How much are they? Could you ship me a pair and I pay you through PayPal?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> Is that supposed to look like that or is it broken?


i'm sorta thinkin he's supposed to be like that...it goes with his 'dismayed' eye shape.


----------



## Hallow-art

sumrtym said:


> Witch jar hiding in the back:
> View attachment 250122
> 
> 
> View attachment 250123
> 
> View attachment 250124
> 
> View attachment 250125
> 
> 
> This guy was really tempting me. Good size, neat looking, SUPPOSEDLY dishwasher safe, $29.99...but I couldn't decide what I'd really put in him except candy. If I had a good thought for it on a buffet table I might have got it.....<sigh>
> View attachment 250126


I love that skeleton carriage, any idea how much it was?


----------



## sumrtym

RCIAG said:


> Is that supposed to look like that or is it broken?


That's his look. The inside mouth is all painted orange on the edges, no broken parts. Pumpkinrot-esqe I think.


----------



## sumrtym

Hallow-art said:


> I love that skeleton carriage, any idea how much it was?


Sorry, I didn't look at that one.


----------



## LairMistress

UGH, if they're the same company, why aren't their store locators the same?

With Home Goods, it shows me 25 stores nearby (all 1.5 hours or more away, but still helpful because that's what I was looking for!), and with Marshalls, I can only choose up to 50 miles away, and of course, there are none. 

Then on TJ Maxx's site, it shows me multiple stores which is great, but they are numbered. #1 is the closest, which makes sense. #2 is also somewhat close, and #3 is pretty far away, but #4 is actually closer to my ZIP than #2. How the heck do they figure out their numbering system??

I know, I'm just rhetorically ranting here, but they could at least make things easy on their customers, and help find the closest stores, regardless of distance...but for goodness sake, put them in order of distance!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250089
> 
> [


Oh, I like this! I've been on the lookout at thrift stores for some dome-style displays and I've actually found a few. I never thought of draping some creepy cloth or spider-webbing around them, but this look is really spooky & eerie and I'm smitten! Haven't seen any cloches like this at either Home Goods I've been to yet. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

You guys are killing me with all the great photos! I see your pics, race to my stores, and then can't figure out if they've already been picked over, or if the stuff still hasn't come in!


----------



## KissingCoffins

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went back to HG today just to see if they had any new items since the last time I went they had been picked over. They did get a few new items in, the candle/mirror sconces Garth showed above and a Witch's apothecary sign ( I bought one of these) and I got a bat bar set, they reminded me of the bat thingy from the Haunted Mansion. They did have the Dead and Breakfast sign again this year and one I hadn't seen before, shaped just like the D&B but it said Skull and Crown sleep at our own risk ( i think) with a skull with a crown image on it.
> View attachment 249992
> View attachment 249993


How much was the bar set? And yes the bat are very similar I think the only difference is the face. I still need to get the HM bat ice cube molds on ebay


----------



## RCIAG

sumrtym said:


> That's his look. The inside mouth is all painted orange on the edges, no broken parts. Pumpkinrot-esqe I think.


Hmmm...I don't know if I like it or not. My first reaction was "broken, why would they put out something like that."


----------



## KissingCoffins

Sumrtym oh my goodness the owl! I had seen thespookyvegan's post and it was in the photos of a HG not far from me! My friend went to look for it and it was already gone 
I do love the flying lessons sign and the witch apothecary blanched bats sign. I love bats can you tell? 
Hope I can get to some stores today


----------



## Jottle

Anyone know if HG restocks throughout the next few months? Or do they put it all out at once and then that's it? In my store, I've never noticed anything new on the shelf after the initial setup.


----------



## 22606

Jottle said:


> Anyone know if HG restocks throughout the next few months? Or do they put it all out at once and then that's it? In my store, I've never noticed anything new on the shelf after the initial setup.


Whatever comes in is not known to the employees, so there may be duplicates of items arriving after, but that is not a guarantee; I noticed that a twin of an item that was sold the other week showed up, so there is hope. There are shipments of Halloween goods until October, the later ones being a great deal smaller, with Satan's Clause (Christmas) getting the full attention.


----------



## grim gravely

Look what I found today!!! It's a little on the cute side for me but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## dawnski

Me too, CzarinaKatarina! Oh to get my hands on one of those Edgar Allen Poe busts.



CzarinaKatarina said:


> You guys are killing me with all the great photos! I see your pics, race to my stores, and then can't figure out if they've already been picked over, or if the stuff still hasn't come in!


----------



## ooojen

I got Poe, but I was hoping for Frankenstein. No sign of him in our nearest store. The Pirate bust is there. The Drac couple was, but someone bought it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

KissingCoffins said:


> How much was the bar set? And yes the bat are very similar I think the only difference is the face. I still need to get the HM bat ice cube molds on ebay


The bar set was 9.99. I didn't know they made ice cube molds, i will have to check that out.


----------



## Juno_b

Thanks for the offer, Jeppers! 

I am looking for the following items: the Headless Horsemen snowglobe (with glowing pumpkin) and the skull platters (shown in post 719 in red and/or black). I am also looking for two of the flasks shown in the image below (large skull flask and the vampire blood). I haven't seen them in the stores so far this year, but I keep hoping


----------



## Barbie K

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250115


I hope I can find that owl plate! I went to TJM and didn't find anything like this


----------



## RCIAG

Oh the Halloween money they'd make if they'd sell things online. TJMaxx sells online but not seasonal stuff.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Oh the Halloween money they'd make if they'd sell things online. TJMaxx sells online but not seasonal stuff.


Plus, just think how much _easier_ it would make getting the items.


----------



## RCIAG

Maybe if those with Facebook accounts could bombard them with suggestions about seasonal stuff being sold online. They have neat Christmas stuff too & I'd imagine the Christmas fans have the same problem we do, my store has nothing but yours has everything or the one thing I want.

TJMaxx just started doing online sales this year. I've bought a few pairs of shoes but that's about it. I'm afraid they won't keep it up long.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Homegoods at my store


----------



## Hallow Girl

More @homegoods


----------



## Hallow Girl

Last ones.


----------



## screamqueen2012

heres photos of what i have to ship if anyone wants them, also have the solid black horsman statue, like the silver tone...same statue...


----------



## Jeepers

I have 2 sets of the Halloween blocks. If anyone would like them or one set let me know. I only charge what they cost, tax and shipping. You get the legwork and packing for free.


----------



## jb1sb2

If anyone finds one of either of these skulls, I would happily pay for them and shipping. ( they are carried by Homegoods ) If you would be so kind as to pick it up for me.  Unfortunately I don't think my local stores will be getting either of them in. :/ I will also return the favor if there is something you are looking for.


----------



## jb1sb2

Picked these up at Homegoods while on my search. I also found out someone else was asking for the same things I want at my Homegoods!  Now I have competition!


----------



## jb1sb2

Someone was asking about these three tiered platters, wanting one that had bones holding up the tiers. I saw this one today! It's bigger than the other ones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Maybe if those with Facebook accounts could bombard them with suggestions about seasonal stuff being sold online. They have neat Christmas stuff too & I'd imagine the Christmas fans have the same problem we do, my store has nothing but yours has everything or the one thing I want.
> 
> TJMaxx just started doing online sales this year. I've bought a few pairs of shoes but that's about it. I'm afraid they won't keep it up long.


That's interesting. Tuesday Morning tried selling online on their website a few years ago, had a few different categories of items, and it was available for a while but then got yanked. I've been shopping Cracker Barrel's halloween items for the last 3 years. Bought my Thing lamp this year from them online so for them it seems to work.


----------



## Hallow Girl

jb1sb2 said:


> Picked these up at Homegoods while on my search. I also found out someone else was asking for the same things I want at my Homegoods!  Now I have competition!


You're so lucky!!! I am looking for that skull jug.


----------



## Jeepers

jb, that is a stone base on that skull and quite heavy. My HG has two of them. Or did. I'll check tomorrow if you want. PM me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> If anyone finds one of either of these skulls, I would happily pay for them and shipping. ( they are carried by Homegoods ) If you would be so kind as to pick it up for me.  Unfortunately I don't think my local stores will be getting either of them in. :/ I will also return the favor if there is something you are looking for.


these must have come out with the horn antler stuff...we missed some of that too...i havent seen either of these ....very good for a display nice


----------



## Stochey

So sometimes on other threads (usually ones about grumpy neighbors), we sorta daydream about wouldn't it be great if we all lived in one town to make the greatest Halloween town ever pretty much.... but if that happened, could you imagine the fighting that would be going on at HomeGoods this year? Lol!

"NO IT'S MY DEADGAR!!"

People in tents outside waiting for them to open ... Haha!


----------



## jb1sb2

Lol! Exactly! I am already on edge because I found out someone else is stalking my Home goods stores like I am! I can't imagine a whole town stalking! But then again, those of us who participate in the secret reaper could all hand deliver.......


----------



## jb1sb2

The coyote skull did come out with that stuff I believe it was called the "library" collection. So I don't think I will get my hands on that one. The human skull however has been in a few of the pictures with the halloween stuff so my hopes are up for one of those! Some of the smaller animal skulls have trickled in every once and a while at my Homegoods still.


----------



## jb1sb2

I will keep an eye out for another one WickedChick!


----------



## dawnski

Sorry Home Goods, I am not understanding the vampire pig. Pigula? Pic of it on post 158 here.
P.S. I have gone through the five stages of grief and I am now at the acceptance stage of not finding my Deadgar. If I find it, it will be a happy surprise.


----------



## screamqueen2012

okkee i have two more silver tone headless horsemen statues.....they are 12.99 and i have one maybe two if i dont keep it, the same statue in a globe.... i grabbed them for anyone looking................cost plus shipping..........i'll pack it well. pm me

anyone seeing that frankinstein bust..........hellllllloooooooooooo i know its heavy and will cost to ship... 

if anyones looking for pirates, we had those out today also........


----------



## nickanap

picked up this embossed tin sign at Homegoods today for $9.99! Will fit nicely into my Old West theme alongside my traveling salesman/medicine show display!


----------



## MandaMalice

jb1sb2 said:


> Someone was asking about these three tiered platters, wanting one that had bones holding up the tiers. I saw this one today! It's bigger than the other ones.


Saw it today too and it's VERY heavy! Really liked it since that is always a plus in a house full of kids and pets


----------



## KissingCoffins

I'm still looking for the hearse and I'll be searching for the round skull and xbones plates with silvers skulls pattern. I have a set of 4 square plates of the exact same pattern from Ross a few years ago.


----------



## screamqueen2012

nickanap said:


> picked up this embossed tin sign at Homegoods today for $9.99! Will fit nicely into my Old West theme alongside my traveling salesman/medicine show display!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just want to scream haha....we arent getting this cool stuff...get me one please.............pm me...... oh oh oh....


----------



## Jeepers

Nickanap, I want that sign! If you find another I'll buy it and pay a finders fee. And shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Hallow Girl

I could be mistaken but didn't a member here post a picture of this skull/pumpkin that was purchased from one of the 3 stores? If so can someone tell me the price and which store?

TIA


----------



## Hallow Girl

So, I am going to 2 TJM stores and a HG. I would be willing to pick something up if you tell me what you are looking for.

I will accept Paypal as a payment your address must be confirmed and U.S. only. I will only ask for cost of item including taxes and shipping. Usps via priority mail.

Please let me know


----------



## dustin2dust

Was at Home Goods yesterday and they had a couple tables set up with some decent looking stuff. One thing I found interesting was this skeleton candle holder that looked a lot like Pottery Barn's Walking Dead merchandise. It didn't have a price tag on it, so I don't know how much it goes for.


----------



## Jeepers

WickedChick. I saw them an hours drive from here at HomeGoods. I'm going there next week. Would you like me to get one if they have them? I think they were 12.99 but don't know for sure. They weren't real expensive. And not heavy either. It might cost more to ship it than it actually costs. I don't mind looking for you but I can't guarantee that shipping will be cheap. Think about it and let me know.


----------



## dustin2dust

Sorry about the sideways photos! I'm posting on my phone and it doesn't let me know when photos need to be rotated.


----------



## Jeepers

Dustin2dust, Is that the 3 tier dessert tray with spiderweb plates in your picture?! Do you know how much it was and if it would unscrew so it would ship flat? OMG I want that tray! Let me know please, please.


----------



## Madjoodie

WickedChick said:


> I could be mistaken but didn't a member here post a picture of this skull/pumpkin that was purchased from one of the 3 stores? If so can someone tell me the price and which store?
> 
> TIA


I got the black and white version at Home Goods last year. I loved it so much, I use a picture of it for my posts here (it is on top of a pumpkin holder skeleton body that I got at Walmart last year).

Anyway, I've seen one of the versions at Home Goods again this year, but don't know about the price.


----------



## screamqueen2012

WickedChick said:


> I could be mistaken but didn't a member here post a picture of this skull/pumpkin that was purchased from one of the 3 stores? If so can someone tell me the price and which store?
> 
> TIA


i got this last year, its totally cool...


----------



## dustin2dust

Jeepers said:


> Dustin2dust, Is that the 3 tier dessert tray with spiderweb plates in your picture?! Do you know how much it was and if it would unscrew so it would ship flat? OMG I want that tray! Let me know please, please.


Yes, it's is a spider web 3 tier, I think it does unscrew, but I don't remember the price.


----------



## Spookywolf

I checked back at my TJMaxx and they are still as pathetically stocked as last time I checked, no broom, no hearse...sigh. This time I asked one of the staff if they were expecting anymore Halloween, and she said that Yes, they were just starting to get stuff in. So for those that haven't found something you're looking for yet, there is still hope. I think the stores get rolled out at different times depending on the geography maybe? Not sure who's reported what yet and where, but perhaps we're seeing a wave from West coast to East? Hang in there. I'm still hoping we all get a shot at this great stuff.


----------



## Jeepers

Dustin2dust, I just found out the price is 80.00! Thanks but no thanks I think for now.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jeepers said:


> WickedChick. I saw them an hours drive from here at HomeGoods. I'm going there next week. Would you like me to get one if they have them? I think they were 12.99 but don't know for sure. They weren't real expensive. And not heavy either. It might cost more to ship it than it actually costs. I don't mind looking for you but I can't guarantee that shipping will be cheap. Think about it and let me know.


I will definitely let you know. The only thing is wondering how much the shipping would be. I am interested though. Can you please PM me the night before you go so I can give you a definite answer. Also, I see you're interested in the 3 tier stand. Is someone definitely getting it for you? I am hitting up 3 store tomorrow.


----------



## Jeepers

It's 80.00 so I'm holding off for now but thanks. Yes I can pm you. I might go as early as Sunday. See how the weather is though. Trying to get the grass cut tomorrow, to have Sunday open!


----------



## LairMistress

Our TJ Maxx was just starting stocking today. We went around shortly after 10 am (directly after our visit to Ross, they're close to one another). They had two endcaps, half of one side of an aisle, and about 1/8 of the other side done when we got there. The two guys stocking the aisle were also not very happy that I wanted to shop while they stocked. I bought the spellbook with skeletal hands, and a clearance owl sitting atop two books (which was not in the Halloween section, but they had very little variety at that point).

We went back around 1:15 in the afternoon, and they must have stopped shortly after we got there the first time, because there wasn't anything else on the shelves that looked different to me, and it was still very bare.


----------



## Cal78

Went to Home goods today, only Found about 80 items i wanted, but i could only decided on one, had to put back the Pipe tobacco smell Candle and the Big Brass skull, ill be back for them Tomorrow, but the one thing i picked up was this nice box that has AMOR ENTERNO, but the real reason is wheni opened it, Just look at this couple, it wont be going outside, just on my Mantle.


----------



## Livetohaunt86

*Haunted baby carriage*

Found this unique creepy baby carriage at a homegoods/marshalls mega store. They had about 4 isles of stuff! The carriage is $99.99 btw and huge so I'm not even gonna try to offer to ship this , just wanted to share ?


----------



## halloweencreature

I went to TJ Maxx today, not much more than an endcap and 1/2......

BUT....... I found the one thing I wanted more than ever this year....Check out my carriage hearse! 

(It doesn't come with the skeleton driver, I added that myself)


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I want that Hearse so bad! But, I can't seem to find a TJ Maxx that isn't attached to a Home Goods...and all the ones I find don't have any household good


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Home Goods*

Our Home Goods was off the CHAIN!!! There were three isles of Halloween, two isles of Harvest, end caps and islands filled with Halloween. I was soooooo excited!!! 

I have no idea if these photos have been posted, but this is what I have at my Home Goods


----------



## The Red Hallows




----------



## The Red Hallows




----------



## The Red Hallows




----------



## The Red Hallows

*Giant Signs*


----------



## The Red Hallows




----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

jb1sb2 said:


> Someone was asking about these three tiered platters, wanting one that had bones holding up the tiers. I saw this one today! It's bigger than the other ones.


THAT'S THE ONE!!! Our Home Goods officially opens this Sunday and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that is there!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

halloweencreature said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, not much more than an endcap and 1/2......
> 
> BUT....... I found the one thing I wanted more than ever this year....Check out my carriage hearse!
> 
> (It doesn't come with the skeleton driver, I added that myself)
> 
> View attachment 250427


Love your little driver ! but what I want to know is what is that picture on the wall behind him??? where did you get that?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The Red Hallows said:


> Our Home Goods was off the CHAIN!!! There were three isles of Halloween, two isles of Harvest, end caps and islands filled with Halloween. I was soooooo excited!!!
> 
> I have no idea if these photos have been posted, but this is what I have at my Home Goods
> 
> View attachment 250432
> 
> 
> View attachment 250435
> 
> 
> View attachment 250437


Aaaagggghh! theres that freakin baby carriage again. I've wanted that thing for 2 years and my HG has never had one, or I'm just to late and it gets snatched up before I get there. either way, I've never seen one in person.


----------



## The Red Hallows

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love your little driver ! but what I want to know is what is that picture on the wall behind him??? where did you get that?


I was thinking the exact same thing. So glad you ask.




disembodiedvoice said:


> Aaaagggghh! theres that freakin baby carriage again. I've wanted that thing for 2 years and my HG has never had one, or I'm just to late and it gets snatched up before I get there. either way, I've never seen one in person.


I'll take more pictures tomorrow. It's pretty neat.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Found this unique creepy baby carriage at a homegoods/marshalls mega store. They had about 4 isles of stuff! The carriage is $99.99 btw and huge so I'm not even gonna try to offer to ship this , just wanted to share ?


carriage is superb glad to see this back... its a must have for the addams lovers..lol i love mine


----------



## KissingCoffins

Cal78 said:


> Went to Home goods today, only Found about 80 items i wanted, but i could only decided on one, had to put back the Pipe tobacco smell Candle and the Big Brass skull, ill be back for them Tomorrow, but the one thing i picked up was this nice box that has AMOR ENTERNO, but the real reason is wheni opened it, Just look at this couple, it wont be going outside, just on my Mantle.


The tobacco pipe candles are fantastic! My hubby first discovered it at TJM but we couldn't find it when we went back. But a few weeks before father's day I found two at Ross for 5.99 and 3.99  My man was thrilled since online they are pretty pricey. Same company (dw home) but they are in very different style jars. Also one was warm tobacco pipe the other was warm tobacco and oak. The tobacco and oak one was hiding amongst the seasonings and jams section.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

The King and I went to HG in Dr. Phillips, FL yesterday, and it was awesome. He got the Edgar Allen Poe bust that he's been wanting, and I found another snake candlestick (the one closer to us only had one when we went there). We also picked up the mirror with the 3-tier skull candleholder in front, and a skull on a stack of books. All in all, an awesome find. They had 2 isles of Halloween decorations and an isle of costumes. Hopefully the one closest to us will get more in soon.


----------



## jb1sb2

Those are my favorite candles Kissingcoffins!


----------



## DeadlyDoll

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love your little driver ! but what I want to know is what is that picture on the wall behind him??? where did you get that?



I can answer that 

It's a Madame Talbot's poster. I have 2 of her posters so I recognized the style. I bought mine at a place called the Gargoyles Statuary in Seattle. I think they had mentioned the artist was local?

https://www.gargoylestatuary.com/catalog/

But here's that poster in particular 

http://www.madametalbot.com/pix/posters/stjames2.htm 

I have the Till Death & Witchery posters. Very cool pieces and I want to get more of them.


----------



## Juno_b

Thanks for sending the link! The posters are amazing!


----------



## screamqueen2012

deadlydoll said:


> i can answer that :d
> 
> it's a madame talbot's poster. I have 2 of her posters so i recognized the style. I bought mine at a place called the gargoyles statuary in seattle. I think they had mentioned the artist was local?
> 
> https://www.gargoylestatuary.com/catalog/
> 
> but here's that poster in particular
> 
> http://www.madametalbot.com/pix/posters/stjames2.htm
> 
> i have the till death & witchery posters. Very cool pieces and i want to get more of them.


awesome....love!!


----------



## DeadlyDoll

This is how I have my Witchery one displayed this year.


----------



## Neuf350Z

My local HomeGoods got a lot more merchandise in since my last visit:










I REALLY wanted this metal hearse carriage but couldn't justify spending the $80 asking price for it:









So I ended up coming home with this:









It's SO hard not to buy everything they have, but my Halloween prop building budget is super tight at this point so I have to stand strong.


----------



## bsteele007

does anyone still have the sku number for the wood hearse I have been to most home goods and Marshall s in Illinois and over these past 3 weeks I can't find it


----------



## Erika666

not yet out here in Vegas yet. sucks. been waiting!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

screamqueen2012 said:


> carriage is superb glad to see this back... its a must have for the addams lovers..lol i love mine


i just saw a baby carriage in one of our stores...it was all i could do to not get it in case someone wanted it, i have one....my husband helped restrain me....i shipped mine two years ago ups and it was outrageous in cost..........if anyone does buy this to ship, i strongly suggest you bulk ship it or use a furniture shipper or uship it..


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jeepers said:


> It's 80.00 so I'm holding off for now but thanks. Yes I can pm you. I might go as early as Sunday. See how the weather is though. Trying to get the grass cut tomorrow, to have Sunday open!


I'm sending you a PM


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

*Home Goods Sitings*


----------



## corby

bsteele007 said:


> does anyone still have the sku number for the wood hearse I have been to most home goods and Marshall s in Illinois and over these past 3 weeks I can't find it


bsteele,
Numbers on the price tag: Dept - 47, Style - 048162, Type - 6, Cat - 4110, FLS - 0915, Size - Hallows

I found 1 wood hearse at a Home Goods today, grabbed it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Hallow Girl

corby said:


> bsteele,
> Numbers on the price tag: Dept - 47, Style - 048162, Type - 6, Cat - 4110, FLS - 0915, Size - Hallows
> 
> I found 1 wood hearse at a Home Goods today, grabbed it as soon as I saw it.


Can you post a picture of your hearse when you get the chance?


----------



## Kruella

halloweencreature said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, not much more than an endcap and 1/2......
> 
> BUT....... I found the one thing I wanted more than ever this year....Check out my carriage hearse!
> 
> (It doesn't come with the skeleton driver, I added that myself)
> 
> View attachment 250427


I love the skeleton! I found the hearse today! Where did you find the skeleton?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wood hearse?? there's a third type of hearse out there?? I got the black resin one and I've seen the silver metal one , what is the wood one like?


----------



## Barbie K

disembodiedvoice said:


> wood hearse?? there's a third type of hearse out there?? I got the black resin one and I've seen the silver metal one , what is the wood one like?


Check out post #791 - maybe that is the one you are looking for.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Barbie K said:


> Check out post #791 - maybe that is the one you are looking for.


That is wood? I thought it was made from some kind of metal.


----------



## Barbie K

WickedChick said:


> That is wood? I thought it was made from some kind of metal.


You're probably right. I just haven't seen any others.


----------



## corby

Barbie K said:


> Check out post #791 - maybe that is the one you are looking for.


The hearse I bought and sku #'s I posted is the same as the pictured in post #791. I don't think it resin, but maybe it is. It certainly isn't metal looking.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Barbie K said:


> Check out post #791 - maybe that is the one you are looking for.


oh ok, its the black one. there definitely seems to be a question of what it's made of. I can tell you the wheels are in fact metal but the body is I'm about 90 % sure resin. I'm positive it is not wood.

The only thing I wish was different about it , is I wish it had a light inside, just a small light to illuminate the fake curtains. oh or really some light up lanterns on the corners or at least one hanging at the front that lit up.


----------



## screamqueen2012

ive got my frankenstein bust coming...thank you so much for all the help.............post what you are looking for, we are now just getting in our area better things, the manager told me this week ought to get much better

i have two silver tone headless horsemen statues and one water globe with the same statue in it..........anyone looking


----------



## screamqueen2012

next, anyone seeing the eye of newt witch advertising sign and the bat advertising sign, id love them both........


----------



## Spookybella977

Wickedchick ...Tuesday Morning also has the pumpkin w skull face... Two sizes large one was $20... I love it! 

Madjoodie the black version is awesome!!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

halloweencreature said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, not much more than an endcap and 1/2......
> 
> BUT....... I found the one thing I wanted more than ever this year....Check out my carriage hearse!
> 
> (It doesn't come with the skeleton driver, I added that myself)
> 
> View attachment 250427


The driver is perfect, I have been looking for one. Where did you find him?


----------



## Halloweena

TJX finds round two..... 
Blocks from Marshalls, raven and skull from TJMaxx, nesting "books" from TJMaxx/Homegoods.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I'm going to TJMaxx again tomorrow my hubby just got some clothes he ordered online from Sears all in seperate packages. The last pants he ordered came in a box instead of an envelope and what the eff?! It had the security tag on it! He said he should just make it into jewelry like Joy in My Name Is Earl hahaha
Anyway hopefully they get more stuff in and fingers crossed I find the hearse!


----------



## reaper27

here is my haul so far - 2 different Gargoyle snow globes


----------



## Stochey

Finally got Deadgar!!

Also saw this:


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookybella977 said:


> Wickedchick ...Tuesday Morning also has the pumpkin w skull face... Two sizes large one was $20... I love it!
> 
> Madjoodie the black version is awesome!!!!


Thank you for the heads up. Unfortunately here is no store near me at all.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Not my picture but I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Stochey said:


> Finally got Deadgar!!
> 
> Also saw this:
> View attachment 250605


Wow looks just like Christopher Lee I wish I had the funds to purchase it


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

WickedChick said:


> I could be mistaken but didn't a member here post a picture of this skull/pumpkin that was purchased from one of the 3 stores? If so can someone tell me the price and which store?
> 
> TIA


Did you find that skull? I saw one today at Home Goods.


----------



## Hallow Girl

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Did you find that skull? I saw one today at Home Goods.


No I haven't found it 
I feel like I don't a clear answer if they will be getting more items in. The items at my store don't have any wow pieces. At least for me.


----------



## bsteele007

Thank you so much did you find the hearse in Illinois?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

WickedChick said:


> No I haven't found it
> I feel like I don't a clear answer if they will be getting more items in. The items at my store don't have any wow pieces. At least for me.


Would you like me to find out price on the one at my store?


----------



## 22606

FYI to some here: Private messaging or the request thread are the best (and more courteous) ways to ask questions and receive answers about which items someone wants, rather than disrupting the thread. Please take advantage of the feature. Or, just ignore this advice and keep making it more difficult for members to find the actual pictures, as seems the case

That Dracula's likeness is uncanny; there is a good chance that it may become a true collectors item for that reason alone, I would think.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*HH globe*

I'm looking for the HH WATER GLOBE WITH A WORKING LIGHT. If anyone can find one for me I'll pay cost and shipping. 




screamqueen2012 said:


> got my frankenstein bust coming...thank you so much for all the help.............post what you are looking for, we are now just getting in our area better things, the manager told me this week ought to get much better
> 
> i have two silver tone headless horsemen statues and one water globe with the same statue in it..........anyone looking


----------



## grim gravely

I finally found the hearse tonight. 
I also found a witch that stands on one leg at the base. For the price it was a steal. I have not seen it at Home Goods either. It seems like TJ Maxx stores that aren't attached to Home Goods are getting different things.


----------



## GhostGirl83

This is so amazing!! I love all these finds


----------



## GhostGirl83

Does anyone know of a person willing to buy a HG Halloween item and be paid for it?


----------



## GhostGirl83

Looking for open Book of Spells with Skeleton Hands. HOLY GRAIL item. Willing to pay buyers choice, PayPal, money order. 
Please contact me if interested! 
User: sumrtym posted a picture of everything I'm looking for.


----------



## jb1sb2

I will keep an eye out for one Ghostgirl.


----------



## GhostGirl83

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250079
> 
> 
> Metal bat garland:
> View attachment 250080
> 
> 
> View attachment 250081
> 
> 
> I actually find this pretty darn cool:
> View attachment 250082
> 
> 
> View attachment 250083
> 
> View attachment 250084


Hello! Sumrtym, the open book of spells, old witch books are my HOLY GRAIL. I've been searching but no luck. We only have 1 HG in OKlahoma. Would you be willing to buy it and have me pay you?? I will use whatever your method of choice. Please help!


----------



## GhostGirl83

Thank you! ? ?
I'm very new and trying to send private message. Sorry, but do u know if there are any restrictions to sending PMs if I'm new. I posted 3 times so I obviously have access to reply to posts now. Trying to send message to user sumtrym


----------



## jb1sb2

You're welcome. No worries, I don't believe so, but not sure. I have been on here a while now, but I am far from a forum expert.  That user may not be online right now, but they are notified of replies to their posts in the thread. So you could ask the user to pm you.


----------



## GhostGirl83

Hello!! Trying to reach you! I'm new so I apologize. Searching for Open Book of Spells with skeleton hands. You took a picture of it. Only 1 HG in OKlahoma. Not such a great selection. Very willing to pay for you or anyone else you know to buy it for me. Payment through any service of your choosing. PayPal, Money Order.. 

Looking for the 
1.old faux books witch illustration, cat
2. Witch Coven sign
3. Skeleton sign(u took a pic of it. Lower right corner) sort of looks like skeleton head with some sort of spooky writing. 

You can message me or email
[email protected] 




sumrtym said:


> View attachment 250079
> 
> 
> View attachment 250081
> 
> 
> I actually find this pretty darn cool:
> View attachment 250082
> 
> 
> View attachment 250083
> 
> View attachment 250084


----------



## Madame Leota

Checked out TJM yesterday. Only an end cap and none of the cool stuff I see on this thread. Lots of giant coffee cups; does anybody actually use those? They're huge! A few candles and such, some glassware.


----------



## RCIAG

I finally got Frankenstein!! He's the one with the grey hair, not the all-black hair.

I'm just going to paint over the glowing eyes. I really hate them more than I thought I would. But at least you can turn them off & there's no stupid sound to go with it. It would be different if all the other HG busts I have had glowing eyes but they don't. I can work with glowing eyes & sound if you can at least pick one, the other or none.

I'm also still trying to decide if he needs a green wash or not. He's pretty awesome & the only bust I liked this year. I think I just like the ones that are a little more "gory" or "scary" looking.

They had the top hat guy that I got a couple years ago but their "improvement" was that they'd rolled him in glitter. I had to just shake my head & walk away.

I'm sure sound will be their next "improvement" if they've put glowing eyes in stuff this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Stochey said:


> Finally got Deadgar!!
> 
> Also saw this:
> View attachment 250605


OMG!! THAT THING IS AWESOME!!

Do I dare even ask how much it was? Yea I do, how much was he? It's not like any of my HG will have it or that I'd buy it but it's fun to know.


----------



## Jeepers

I found out today that there are 2 si es of the DOTD skull plates. They are twice as large as the ones I've seen so far and are 16.99. I got a cute set of 4 bat lithographed saucers, 12.99. I got a little sign that says witchie witchie, screamie screamie, happy happy Halloweenie! I just love it. I also bought a mug with the same lithographed bat as the saucers. And last but not least, I bought a large skeleton snack holder. These things were all at HG. My TJM finally expanded beyond just an endcap. Two big tables of stuff and a redo of the endcap. The stuff was the same as we are seeing at the other two stores. No more HH globes to be had yet but I will keep looking.


----------



## RCIAG

Seriously, if you have a Facebook account, please go to the HG page & beg & plead for them to put their seasonal stuff online.


----------



## Stochey

RCIAG said:


> OMG!! THAT THING IS AWESOME!!
> 
> Do I dare even ask how much it was? Yea I do, how much was he? It's not like any of my HG will have it or that I'd buy it but it's fun to know.


$599 !! Sigh... more than twice what I'm allowed to spend! Lol!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Seriously, if you have a Facebook account, please go to the HG page & beg & plead for them to put their seasonal stuff online.


Really...



Stochey said:


> $599 !! Sigh... more than twice what I'm allowed to spend! Lol!


I was thinking $800, so cheaper than expected


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> I was thinking $800, so cheaper than expected


Honestly, I was expecting at least $800 too! Not that I'd buy it at $600 either but still, that's less than I'd expect.

I always wonder who buys such things like those giant horse sculptures & things like that? Didn't someone here either buy one or know someone that bought one? I often wonder if they get bought or returned? I know very few people that could afford or have the space for such a thing.


----------



## LairMistress

Those of you looking for skull Jack o'lanterns here or at Tuesday Morning may want to check Ace Hardware, too. They're different. A FB friend of mine posted a picture but said that a lot of prices on the shelves were incorrect. I don't know how much they are, sorry. Our Tuesday Morning had one like TJM's.


----------



## revengemaiden

Went to two Home Goods and my local TJ Maxx and have had no luck finding the hearse. 























I noticed that they had A LOT of snowglobes this year and every outlet is really pushing the Day of the Dead merchandise this year.

I did, however, like the few items that featured the harlequin pattern.
















I have made three trips and purchased waaaaay too much on each. I am sure I will go back again...


----------



## revengemaiden

Stochey said:


> So sometimes on other threads (usually ones about grumpy neighbors), we sorta daydream about wouldn't it be great if we all lived in one town to make the greatest Halloween town ever pretty much.... but if that happened, could you imagine the fighting that would be going on at HomeGoods this year? Lol!
> 
> "NO IT'S MY DEADGAR!!"
> 
> People in tents outside waiting for them to open ... Haha!


I live in Santa Monica, California and we get no trick or treaters (apartment central). HOWEVER, there is a northern section of Santa Monica, where the really expensive mansions are and there is an entire block that REALLY decorates for Halloween. I mean, they go crazy! Haunted front yards, light shows, pirates, even home 'haunted houses.' Some of the people give away small toys instead of candy. If you are ever in Santa Monica on Halloween -- and definitely check out the decorations the week or so before -- visit Georgina and 16th for a Halloween Block Party extravaganza!


----------



## boobird

revengemaiden said:


> I live in Santa Monica, California and we get no trick or treaters (apartment central). HOWEVER, there is a northern section of Santa Monica, where the really expensive mansions are and there is an entire block that REALLY decorates for Halloween. I mean, they go crazy! Haunted front yards, light shows, pirates, even home 'haunted houses.' Some of the people give away small toys instead of candy. If you are ever in Santa Monica on Halloween -- and definitely check out the decorations the week or so before -- visit Georgina and 16th for a Halloween Block Party extravaganza!


Thanks for the tip!! I will be in the OC for a concert Halloween weekend - will definitely check this out


----------



## KissingCoffins

Yeah no TOTers here either I'm in Long Beach. Thankfully we're going up to the mountains for Halloween I'm looking forward to decorating the cabin we're staying in and getting some nice pumpkin spice candles. I think tjm had a type of scented firewood I really liked I'll have to search for it.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Found and bought from Home Goods. 

These pumpkins lanterns. They are craszy heavy and pretty big. See soda can for size. And, a broom.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Went to another Home Goods. Different stuff than the first.


----------



## Jeepers

I want that robed skeleton! There's one at my one store here but his price is 149.99 and his weight, too heavy for me to lift.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Wow that skeleton hand thing with the chain is awesome! I'm assuming the hands are metal? And the pillars are they resin or wood? If only I were made of money :-(


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Well, it finally happened! The HomeGoods in Spokane opened up at 8:00 AM sharp on Sunday morning. Good thing I got my butt in gear and into line at 7:15 because it was CRAZY! 
There were only two aisles of Halloween stuff...















..but part of the perk of getting up so early was being 10th in line to get through the door so I did get first pick of the good stuff (the other 9 people clearly didn't have their priorities in life straight and went everywhere BUT the Halloween aisle...thank goodness!

I have to admit, I was disappointed by the selection...or lack thereof..but did manage to at least score some good stuff...including this amazing candelabra and these two wall sconces and new dishes! Oh and that amazing hand bowl...







The lady at the counter when I was checking out did tell me to keep checking back as they are supposed to get stuff almost every day...so here is hoping to that being true!

I am still on the hunt for the skeleton hand candle holder and the small skeleton tea light holders (that look like the Walking Dead line from PB) If anyone runs across them...let me know and I'd happily pay for shipping and purchase price.


----------



## jb1sb2

I want that robed sheleton! I hope one of my stores get one of those! I love that dragon tombstone also!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Oh, MAN! I should *really* stay OUT of this thread! Every time I see a photo, I want something new! I feel like Violet Beauregard!

I want it NOW!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRTkCHE1sS4

LOL! On that note, I *did* go to a new TJ Maxx today (looking for that darn hearse!) and back to my regular Marshalls Home Goods. I got to see the Addams-Family-esque baby carriage & the larger hearse that has the coffin inside. I also saw this amazing tall sign that said Enter If You Dare & it was hanging from a pole stand with two ravens on top of the rod that held the sign. I think I've seen it a year or so before - it was around $100. 

I did find a couple of things for me - I've been looking for an orange or bronze glass pumpkin & finally found one, got an AWESOME iron tree votive holder, a mug, and this super sweet vintage-looking boy & girl all ready for Halloween. You can't tell from the photo, but their eye masks, the orange band around the boy's hat & the JOL's face shapes are glittered. They're so cute! They'll look awesome on my dining room shelves with the rest of my black, white, orange & silver décor.


----------



## grim gravely

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, MAN! I should *really* stay OUT of this thread! Every time I see a photo, I want something new! I feel like Violet Beauregard!
> 
> I want it NOW!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRTkCHE1sS4
> 
> LOL! On that note, I *did* go to a new TJ Maxx today (looking for that darn hearse!) and back to my regular Marshalls Home Goods. I got to see the Addams-Family-esque baby carriage & the larger hearse that has the coffin inside. I also saw this amazing tall sign that said Enter If You Dare & it was hanging from a pole stand with two ravens on top of the rod that held the sign. I think I've seen it a year or so before - it was around $100.
> 
> I did find a couple of things for me - I've been looking for an orange or bronze glass pumpkin & finally found one, got an AWESOME iron tree votive holder, a mug, and this super sweet vintage-looking boy & girl all ready for Halloween. You can't tell from the photo, but their eye masks, the orange band around the boy's hat & the JOL's face shapes are glittered. They're so cute! They'll look awesome on my dining room shelves with the rest of my black, white, orange & silver décor.
> 
> View attachment 250954
> 
> 
> View attachment 250955


I bought that tree last year and love it. It's actually a Illuminations design tree. I haven't seen it yet this year, great find.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I just can't anymore. I don't know if anyone recalls but I had 2 witches boots on hold at a tjmaxx store last week. When I went there they were both broken. Then last Saturday the same store said they got another one. I put it on hold. And again. It is broken. Here is the worse. Yesterday I called and asked about the hearse and I was told they didn't have it. Then today I am told it was sold yesterday. I can't deal with this store anymore. I am just upset. I am wasting my time and money going for nothing.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Saw this today on instagram. Blasphemy


----------



## grim gravely

My Home Goods had a complete restock of Halloween. It was a mad house with people grabbing everything. I was on the hunt for something for someone but they didn't have it. I didn't get anything but I wanted to post a picture of my awesome find from last week.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

KissingCoffins said:


> Saw this today on instagram. Blasphemy
> View attachment 251160


They just don't get us! Some stores have Christmas up already! I went to my Homegoods 2 weeks ago and bristled at people complaining about Halloween being up...of you don't like it people, walk on by! I'm shopping for punkins!


----------



## KissingCoffins

I want that hearse so badly! Last I went to TJMaxx there were more things but no large items. I did snatch up the set of four bowls with the skull and xbones that say beware, rip, danger and poison. I love that the bowls have the skull images all around instead of one side. I needed morebowls I can put in the microwave. I'm still looking for more plates as well.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

grim gravely said:


> My Home Goods had a complete restock of Halloween. It was a mad house with people grabbing everything. I was on the hunt for something for someone but they didn't have it. I didn't get anything but I wanted to post a picture of my awesome find from last week.


Clearly this is my Halloween nemesis this year! I want this darn hearse so badly, but I have been unable to find it. I've been to 3 TJ Maxx's & 2 Marshall's/Home Goods in two states, but no luck. 

I am envious of all of you who have found it! I will keep looking though.


----------



## grim gravely

KissingCoffins said:


> I want that hearse so badly! Last I went to TJMaxx there were more things but no large items. I did snatch up the set of four bowls with the skull and xbones that say beware, rip, danger and poison. I love that the bowls have the skull images all around instead of one side. I needed morebowls I can put in the microwave. I'm still looking for more plates as well.


Keep looking, hopefully you will find one too.


----------



## grim gravely

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Clearly this is my Halloween nemesis this year! I want this darn hearse so badly, but I have been unable to find it. I've been to 3 TJ Maxx's & 2 Marshall's/Home Goods in two states, but no luck.
> 
> I am envious of all of you who have found it! I will keep looking though.


I'm sure your like me and looked everywhere. I actually walked around the entire Halloween section three times and missed it each time. It wasn't until my forth walk around that I spotted it on the bottom shelf. All the Halloween items are cluttered together so look very well. Once you find it and put it in your cart, don't let it out of your sight. You will get creepy stalkers following you around the store hoping you'll leave it unattended and grab it from you. I had two people ask if I saw another one after I grabbed it from the shelf and they decided to casually follow me around until I left the store.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

grim gravely said:


> Once you find it and put it in your cart, don't let it out of your sight. You will get creepy stalkers following you around the store hoping you'll leave it unattended and grab it from you. I had two people ask if I saw another one after I grabbed it from the shelf and they decided to casually follow me around until I left the store.


I might be that kind of person if the object of my affection warrants it! LOL! And yeah, this hearse would turn me into a cart stalker quicker than you can say "boo"! 

I have been carefully looking down low when I go into the stores, just in case it's hiding. If I find it, I'm going STRAIGHT TO THE CHECKOUT!


----------



## grim gravely

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I might be that kind of person if the object of my affection warrants it! LOL! And yeah, this hearse would turn me into a cart stalker quicker than you can say "boo"!
> 
> I have been carefully looking down low when I go into the stores, just in case it's hiding. If I find it, I'm going STRAIGHT TO THE CHECKOUT!


I'm so bad, I didn't even let the checkout lady touch it or bag it herself. "Your not breaking my golden hearse" LOL


----------



## KissingCoffins

Yup. I would make a beeline for the checkout if I found it as well! Sucks that I caught up on my previous orders and I get sick so can't go shopping today


----------



## Alexscaresme

Whoooaaaaa boy! The Phillipsburg, NJ HG store has tons of stuff. I went today to maybe return my large metal hearse and I did. I got this bad boy









I absolutely without question love it.


----------



## Stochey

Jezebel_Boo said:


> They just don't get us! Some stores have Christmas up already! I went to my Homegoods 2 weeks ago and bristled at people complaining about Halloween being up...of you don't like it people, walk on by! I'm shopping for punkins!


I was there two weeks ago and people were grabbing things like crazy! Its not too soon if I'm having to stash things in my cart that I'm deciding between to keep people from taking it!


----------



## jb1sb2

Has anyone else seen this cauldron? I haven't seen it on here yet.


----------



## Nox Eterna

jb1sb2 said:


> Has anyone else seen this cauldron? I haven't seen it on here yet.


I saw it over the weekend it was fabulous, but my cauldron collection is getting out of control


----------



## Nox Eterna

Jezebel_Boo said:


> They just don't get us! Some stores have Christmas up already! I went to my Homegoods 2 weeks ago and bristled at people complaining about Halloween being up...of you don't like it people, walk on by! I'm shopping for punkins!


Release the hounds!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Alexscaresme said:


> Whoooaaaaa boy! The Phillipsburg, NJ HG store has tons of stuff. I went today to maybe return my large metal hearse and I did. I got this bad boy
> 
> View attachment 251184
> 
> 
> I absolutely without question love it.


I saw that today and although it's nice I don't have the space for it.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Wow. I can't believe how cleaned out the stores around here already are! With the exception of Michael's and Hobby Lobby which seem to be able to keep pretty well stocked, the regular staples providers like TJ, Ross and Marshall's have been stripped! I got really lucky and had a bit of time this morning to swing through and see what's on the shelves and I went to a TJ Maxx (totally cleaned out of Halloween. All they had left were cheap costumes and some fabric pumpkins) and a Marshall's (one end cap of pumpkins and one small stretch of pretty picked over shelving). For everyone complaining that stores are putting Halloween stuff out too early there must be five people swarming the stock and grabbing the good stuff! It's like a pre-apocalyptic rush...EVERYTHING IS GONE!
Seriously, look at this. They're empty!


----------



## LairMistress

jb1sb2 said:


> Has anyone else seen this cauldron? I haven't seen it on here yet.


I need this! I can't see the price because I'm on my phone. Is it frighteningly high?

Oh wow! I thought it was the cat, I hadn't seen this yet.


----------



## RCIAG

I really can't get over how alike yet different the stores stock is. It's like the little things are the same, napkins, candles, Anna Lee stuff, but when it comes to large stuff like the busts, the hearse, the large statues, it's hit or miss.


----------



## grim gravely

RCIAG said:


> I really can't get over how alike yet different the stores stock is. It's like the little things are the same, napkins, candles, Anna Lee stuff, but when it comes to large stuff like the busts, the hearse, the large statues, it's hit or miss.


Many of the popular items seem to be hidden in the mess. If you just skim the shelves you will miss the good stuff. It's as if they know this is a hunt for us and are teasing us...that or someone hid the good stuff hoping it will still be there when they come back.


----------



## jb1sb2

39.99 LairMistress, worth it in my opinion. It's taller than the one with the logs under it and it has a metal handle. Has some weight to it also.


----------



## Hilda

Alexscaresme said:


> Whoooaaaaa boy! The Phillipsburg, NJ HG store has tons of stuff. I went today to maybe return my large metal hearse and I did. I got this bad boy
> 
> View attachment 251184
> 
> 
> I absolutely without question love it.



Congratulations on your newest arrival!  LOL
Oh dang. Don't tease me like that. I don't want to drive into NJ. hahahaha


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Clearly this is my Halloween nemesis this year! I want this darn hearse so badly, but I have been unable to find it. I've been to 3 TJ Maxx's & 2 Marshall's/Home Goods in two states, but no luck.
> 
> I am envious of all of you who have found it! I will keep looking though.


I keep going to 3 TJM's , 3 Marshalls and the one lonely HG that we have searching for the hearse for other people. I found one at Marshalls right at the beginning when things first started appearing and haven't seen another since at any of the stores. It's possible I could have missed one, I can't go every single day but I do go at least 4 times a week. I will keep looking for people and post if I find one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

grim gravely said:


> I'm so bad, I didn't even let the checkout lady touch it or bag it herself. "Your not breaking my golden hearse" LOL


You have no idea how much I relate to this. When I bought mine the girl held it up with only one had and just kept talking, holding it like that. She was at the paper, going to wrap it but couldn't stop talking and instead of setting it down , held it up by her head with ONE hand. I didn't hear one word she said because the whole time I kept repeating in my head " set my [email protected] hearse down, it's the only freakin one !!" she finally did but I held my breath the entire time lol It was not funny.


----------



## Barbie K

KissingCoffins said:


> Wow that skeleton hand thing with the chain is awesome! I'm assuming the hands are metal? And the pillars are they resin or wood? If only I were made of money :-(


It's all metal and its $99. Saw it yesterday at Home Goods. 









The enter if you dare sign is actually really cool. I didn't realize I cut out the crows when I snapped the picture. Still no sign of the owl plate I was after


----------



## RCIAG

grim gravely said:


> Many of the popular items seem to be hidden in the mess. If you just skim the shelves you will miss the good stuff. It's as if they know this is a hunt for us and are teasing us...that or someone hid the good stuff hoping it will still be there when they come back.


Oh you TOTALLY have to move things & try not to break other things in the process of moving the things you don't want because inevitably the thing you want is super heavy & either on the top shelf or behind every breakable Halloween object in the store. 

They also don't want to give up valuable pillow room to Halloween or Christmas. They try to keep it to a few aisles so can they fit in all the stupid feather pillows they seem to think everyone wants. So they cram it all into a smaller space every year.

So if you don't slowly check out each shelf you'll miss things.

I tend to go in & first check for the thing I know I want (the busts) then slowly go back & check out each nook & cranny.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Deleted my post. Sorry.


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped at another TJ Maxx tonight to see if I could find any more of the hearse. So far nothing but I did see the spell book with the skeleton hands. I believe someone was looking for that and hopefully they already found it. I'm always keeping my eyes out for these items people may need.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Stopped at Homegoods on the way home...like I do every night, the merchandise is getting better and better by the day. 
The clerk who rang me up tonight made a comment about the weather being cool today and I agreed and then told her I thought it was supposed to be back in the 80's tomorrow though. She smiled and started saying "oh thank goodness! I'm not ready for all this fall weather. I hate fall."
I stopped speaking to her after that. Pretty sure this was my face until I walked out.


----------



## LairMistress

grim gravely said:


> Stopped at another TJ Maxx tonight to see if I could find any more of the hearse. So far nothing but I did see the spell book with the skeleton hands. I believe someone was looking for that and hopefully they already found it. I'm always keeping my eyes out for these items people may need.


If someone wants the spell book with skeleton hands, I am considering returning mine...but I won't if it's wanted. I'll go check the "send stuff" thread, too. There's nothing wrong with mine, I'm just second-guessing whether or not it's "me".


----------



## Alexscaresme

Hilda said:


> Congratulations on your newest arrival!  LOL
> Oh dang. Don't tease me like that. I don't want to drive into NJ. hahahaha


I know I know but holy cow is it stocked! Apparently they just had put the pram out yesterday morning. The person that put it out said she knew it wasn't going to last lol. Although I bought the pram they now have two of the large metal hearses, my return plus one they already had. They had that very tall white skeleton thingy which I fell in love with but its $139! Yikes. 
Lots and lots of merch I tell ya. I'm tempted to go again and take my time looking because yesterday, I was with my hubby and my aunt, thus, I had to kinda breeze thru the three aisles of goodies. They also had end caps and other areas with stuff

If you do decide to go, there's tons of stores in the same area and Spirit should be open this weekend if all goes well according to the guy I talked to on the phone.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Barbie K said:


> It's all metal and its $99. Saw it yesterday at Home Goods.
> 
> View attachment 251448
> 
> 
> The enter if you dare sign is actually really cool. I didn't realize I cut out the crows when I snapped the picture. Still no sign of the owl plate I was after



I need those two pieces in my life. Did you happen to catch the price on the tall Enter if you Dare sign post?


----------



## screamqueen2012

grim gravely said:


> Many of the popular items seem to be hidden in the mess. If you just skim the shelves you will miss the good stuff. It's as if they know this is a hunt for us and are teasing us...that or someone hid the good stuff hoping it will still be there when they come back.


helps to scan the store too sometimes for smaller things, they can be in the wrong place.................well st louis mo homegoods is alittle lighter today...my husband hit one of the stores yesterday waiting to go get a flight out to come home from a business trip and face timed me shopping...store was packed compared to ours....then he goes and ships it to us............what a man!!


----------



## jb1sb2

I was at a Homegoods again ( big surprise! ). Did my multiple walk-thru's and turned around when I was about to leave and on an endcap I didn't notice before, this was staring at me! Of course it went home with me, so please excuse my on going halloween project taking up my table at the moment.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

How much was that?


----------



## 22606

Something new that I have not seen posted yet is this candleholder that I picked up today. It was $9.99 and the SKU is 47-052059.


----------



## HexMe

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Stopped at Homegoods on the way home...like I do every night, the merchandise is getting better and better by the day.
> The clerk who rang me up tonight made a comment about the weather being cool today and I agreed and then told her I thought it was supposed to be back in the 80's tomorrow though. She smiled and started saying "oh thank goodness! I'm not ready for all this fall weather. I hate fall."
> I stopped speaking to her after that. Pretty sure this was my face until I walked out.
> 
> View attachment 251483


Hate. Fall. Hate... Fall... Hate. FALL? Hate...falling? Maybe she meant she hates falling. Because otherwise...does not compute. I don't know ANYONE that would say they hate fall. Not a single person, not Christmas people, not Summer people, not Easter people...no one HATES fall. She's out of her gourd.

You should have made that face and told her you were training to become a cage fighter.


----------



## jb1sb2

$59.99 the duo busts are on the expensive side!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found some things I can use today at Home Goods. 

This great set of stemless wine glasses for $9.99










A coffee mug, $3.99










And two signs at $7.99 each. I want to use the Witches Apothecary sign with my potion bottle display. The other sign is for our dining room.


----------



## Creeping Shadow

jb1sb2 said:


> I was at a Homegoods again ( big surprise! ). Did my multiple walk-thru's and turned around when I was about to leave and on an endcap I didn't notice before, this was staring at me! Of course it went home with me, so please excuse my on going halloween project taking up my table at the moment.


We have been several times this year but I haven't seen this! Very cool


----------



## Creeping Shadow

grim gravely said:


> My Home Goods had a complete restock of Halloween. It was a mad house with people grabbing everything. I was on the hunt for something for someone but they didn't have it. I didn't get anything but I wanted to post a picture of my awesome find from last week.


Wait home goods ?!? Not my town. I love this! How big is it?


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> And two signs at $7.99 each. I want to use the Witches Apothecary sign with my potion bottle display. The other sign is for our dining room.


The style of the first almost reminds me of a tarot card, as some have quite an intricate tracery border, and the second, punny sign is fantastic in its own right. For $8 apiece, there is certainly no way to go wrong.

I finally got to see the metal baby carriage today; I liked it at first, then, upon further inspection, I noticed just _how much_ glitter there was to it and how cheesy the skull on the front looked (not that I could have afforded it either way).


----------



## AZHalloweenScare




----------



## dustin2dust

Went back today and picked up two framed pieces of glass with printed designs on them. They had two other print designs, but I liked these two best.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Those are cool


----------



## Kruella

HexMe said:


> Hate. Fall. Hate... Fall... Hate. FALL? Hate...falling? Maybe she meant she hates falling. Because otherwise...does not compute. I don't know ANYONE that would say they hate fall. Not a single person, not Christmas people, not Summer people, not Easter people...no one HATES fall. She's out of her gourd.
> 
> You should have made that face and told her you were training to become a cage fighter.


 LOL This is too funny! I love that movie!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got those framed pieces too, I plan on hanging them all year long. Every time I go back it seems like they have more and more stuff and it's getting better and better by the day!


----------



## dustin2dust

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I got those framed pieces too, I plan on hanging them all year long. Every time I go back it seems like they have more and more stuff and it's getting better and better by the day!


I will have them up all year as well, I'm sure! I love how they are like large vintage glass projection slides! I have only been to Homegoods twice so far, but they seem the most promising store out there with their merchandise!


----------



## Halloweena

This guy was new at my TJ/HG yesterday:


----------



## jb1sb2

Grrrr..... now I have ANOTHER bust I have to search for ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Halloweena

jb1sb2 said:


> Grrrr..... now I have ANOTHER bust I have to search for ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I'll trade If you can find this guy for me!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

I will keep an eye out for another one of those, He has already found a home in my collection. Can't imagine what shipping would cost on shipping those.


----------



## DavyKnoles

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I got those framed pieces too, I plan on hanging them all year long. Every time I go back it seems like they have more and more stuff and it's getting better and better by the day!


I'll say! This sign is hanging in my hall right now. Found it at my local Home Goods yesterday. 









Then, to put the final touches to the summer-themed bar, I got the Creature from the Black Lagoon bust at the Coliseum of Comics, the "Eat, Drink and be Scary" sign at Old Time Pottery, and finally, the hanging Jack O' Lantern cauldron at Home Goods.





















And just think...this is still only August!


----------



## craftylittlewitch

Does anyone happen to have the SKU for Deadgar? If this has already been posted, could somebody direct me to that post? I have looked all over and can't seem to find one, so I thought I would ask.


----------



## dawnski

Some new stuff I saw at Home Goods yesterday. I love the standing skeleton. The bowl is small, but you can put some treats in there. Looks to be about 5 feet tall and is $149. Also comes in a black robe. Gargoyle is pretty big and heavy!


----------



## mr_synical

dawnski said:


> Some new stuff I saw at Home Goods yesterday. I love the standing skeleton. The bowl is small, but you can put some treats in there. Looks to be about 5 feet tall and is $149. Also comes in a black robe. Gargoyle is pretty big and heavy!
> View attachment 251765
> 
> View attachment 251766
> 
> View attachment 251767


They have the standing skeleton my Home Goods, but unlike the ones that everyone else has posted, it's wearing a _black _ cloak.


----------



## LittlMissApril

I know a lot of you are looking for the gothic stroller. I found one on goodwill auctions (I shop here way too often), it's not the one HGs has but it seems to be an authentic scary stroller.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-Gothic-Dcor-Stroller-11-1833-23736996.html


----------



## jb1sb2

Wahoo! Virginia! That skeleton reaper is getting closer to me!


----------



## Halloweena

Another cool HG find. $150!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Halloweena said:


> Another cool HG find. $150!
> 
> View attachment 251796


Oh man, I love this with the black robe, really makes the bones stand out !!


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, May I ask what state that one is in? The black robe is awesome!


----------



## Lucy08

Found my hearse today, finally!!! Hubby went with me to go look. He walked past it twice with out seeing it.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Found my hearse today, finally!!! Hubby went with me to go look. He walked past it twice with out seeing it.


Yay for finding the hearse. I walked past it three times until I spotted it. lol


----------



## jb1sb2

I found two of the spell books and another one of the crow on spell books. Bought these in case anyone is looking for them. Let me know. Just asking cost + shipping.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

For those of you who bought the pram, how do you display it?


----------



## Kenneth

Went to Marshall's and found the same busts posted a couple pages back!
The bottom is cracked some(on the underside, so you can't even see it)
I asked for a damage discount and they knocked it down from $60 to $48. 

Obviously I jumped on it.


----------



## Nstope

HomeGoods Haul!

Sorry if the pictures are sideways, I am still new to this Forum! 

I loved the spiders, they both light up! The tea set, I just had to have, even though I don't drink tea.


----------



## Nstope

More HomeGoods stuff!


----------



## Hallow Girl

I loveee your tea set skull face. That is really unique. Great find!!


----------



## whichypoo

man I want the baby carriage


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I love that Wolfsbane jug !!


----------



## Alexscaresme

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> For those of you who bought the pram, how do you display it?


We do a cemetery scene in our yard. I think we're planning on having a dead funeral procession and thought a mourning widow with pram walking last would kinda look cool. If we do that, we will take the pram in at night in order to protect it. I love it so much I don't want anything happening to it.


----------



## Kruella

I bought this bust yesterday. I'm not sure if this is a zombie or Frankenstein? I love him though! My local Home Goods is selling out fast. The shelves were very thinned out in just one week. I must not be the only Halloween fan in St. Louis!








I also bought this wood painted skull to go on my mantle.








And these goodies...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Kruellla, that bust is who we affectionately call " Uncle Gorey" , He has been at home good for the past couple of years. I'm not sure what he is either but he and the woman that was sold with him have been in my bathroom each year . I love him too. If I had to guess I would guess zombie I think. Someone on here actually painted him and gave him color for a cool twist ( wish I could remember who) 
I haven't seen him in my store this year though, nice find.


----------



## Barbie K

Nstope said:


> HomeGoods Haul!
> 
> Sorry if the pictures are sideways, I am still new to this Forum!
> 
> I loved the spiders, they both light up! The tea set, I just had to have, even though I don't drink tea.


I don't know how to fix the sideways photo issue either 

Your tea set is very unique. First time I have seen that posted. Congrats on your awesome haul.


----------



## grim gravely

I've been staying out of Home Goods the past few days. I feel like I'm missing out if I don't stop in again soon. I always talk myself into buying something else that i don't really need.


----------



## RCIAG

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kruellla, that bust is who we affectionately call " Uncle Gorey" , He has been at home good for the past couple of years. I'm not sure what he is either but he and the woman that was sold with him has been in my bathroom each year . I love him too. If I had to guess I would guess zombie I think. Someone on here actually painted him and gave him color for a cool twist ( wish I could remember who)
> I haven't seen him in my store this year though, nice find.



I painted him. In my album it's from 2013.




Here he is with some other "family members:"


----------



## Hilda

A misadventure (being stuck in traffic on 80 West, thus a missed doctor's appointment for my son) led me to FINALLY being in an area with a Home Goods.

I echo an earlier poster about how DIFFERENT the merchandise is in each store! I wound up in Williamsport, PA. They had the merchandise all over the store. I mean ALL OVER the store. I understand that from a marketing standpoint (I think), but I feel I probably missed things. Which is kind of a bummer since I only had this one shot at it this season. 

Since my son was antsy, I didn't get full photos of the end caps and aisle. I did snap just these few that might show something to one of you that another photo didn't. 

I had the bat cauldron on my hit list and I saw one as soon as I got there and squealed. It IS GORGEOUS. But too big for the area I wanted to put a cauldron in my kitchen. Same price as the smaller cauldron on log, but I felt it was just a tad too large for the little vignette I am planning. I'm telling you though. It is impressive in person!! (The white spots on it is tiny bits of packing foam, not chips.) I put these side by side for anyone else curious about the cauldrons...










I could not begin to pull this one off the shelf. It has a black cat on it. It too is very big and impressive if you have enough area to stage it. I really love the cauldrons they are offering this year.










This is one of the stand alone displays... Again, the Halloween things were all over the store. I would have preferred everything in one spot. There were two other women there asking each other 'have you seen this?' 'have you seen the... (insert item here)'. It seemed we all were annoyed with having to search things out. 















This tin sign is very cute! I wish I had taken one now. haha (Isn't this always the case?)










This is gorgeous in person. Unfortunately it was kind of all alone over in the cooking section. A high ticket Halloween item like this would be better over with Halloween (in my opinion).









EDIT: I apologize for the sideways images. I have never had that happen to me before!!


----------



## Kruella

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kruellla, that bust is who we affectionately call " Uncle Gorey" , He has been at home good for the past couple of years. I'm not sure what he is either but he and the woman that was sold with him has been in my bathroom each year . I love him too. If I had to guess I would guess zombie I think. Someone on here actually painted him and gave him color for a cool twist ( wish I could remember who)
> I haven't seen him in my store this year though, nice find.


Thank you! This is my first year shopping home goods. I could spend a fortune in that place, and not just on Halloween decor!!! I've been calling him Frankie because if he isn't a version of Frankenstein's monster, Frankie could be a zombie name too.


----------



## Kruella

RCIAG said:


> I painted him. In my album it's from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with some other "family members:"


WOW! You did a great job! Love it!


----------



## Paint It Black

grim gravely said:


> I've been staying out of Home Goods the past few days. I feel like I'm missing out if I don't stop in again soon. I always talk myself into buying something else that i don't really need.


So true. But, by the end of this month, there won't be much left to buy there (at least in the 2 stores near us).


----------



## Stochey

Omg so I've been stalking the HomeGoods stores in my area for the things I want. I have three about 15-20 minutes in different directions from my house and about the same number from work.... so in short, my Deadgar bust cost me a lot more in gas than the $31 I paid for him!

I just noticed a Marshalls in walking distance from my house. Frickin walking distance! I had never even been in it before! Geez!


----------



## SepiaKeys

Hey guys, I have been stalking all my HG stores for WEEKS looking for Deadgar, and no luck, he always escapes my stalking! I would pay very generously for somebody to ship an extra Deadgar to me (including shipping insurance, since these things are notorious.) I'd be willing to paypal $80 plus shipping/insurance to anyone who'd like to help me out!

Edited to add: I FOUND HIM YAYYY and if I find another, I will happily pass him along for the price I paid + shipping/insurance.


----------



## grim gravely

SepiaKeys said:


> Hey guys, I have been stalking all my HG stores for WEEKS looking for Deadgar, and no luck, he always escapes my stalking! I would pay very generously for somebody to ship an extra Deadgar to me (including shipping insurance, since these things are notorious.) I'd be willing to paypal $80 plus shipping/insurance to anyone who'd like to help me out!


Which one is Deadgar?


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Hi, long-time lurker, first-time poster. I've been scoping my local TJMaxx, HomeGoods and Marshalls stores and have been unable to find that HEARSE (smaller version) and that baby pram! live in Los Angeles. Maybe they haven't made it out to the West coast yet. Has anyone out here seen it?


----------



## RCIAG

Kruella said:


> WOW! You did a great job! Love it!


Thanks! I've repainted all of the HG busts in some fashion, either just bits here & there or a full paint job, except the Crow Lady. I had a vision & just couldn't get the color right but my husband nailed it. I want to repaint Frankie but just haven't gotten there yet.

Last year there was a lady to go with Top Hat guy, she had that weird bouffant-y hairdo that wasn't grey enough so I redid her hairdo.


----------



## RCIAG

grim gravely said:


> Which one is Deadgar?


He's the one that's a Dead Edgar Allen Poe, aka Deadgar. The bust looks just like him only he has fangs & light up eyes. He sits atop a pile of Poe books, The Raven, Tell Tale Heart, etc.


----------



## Stochey

RCIAG said:


> He's the one that's a Dead Edgar Allen Poe, aka Deadgar. The bust looks just like him only he has fangs & light up eyes. He sits atop a pile of Poe books, The Raven, Tell Tale Heart, etc.


You know I didn't realize the books had Poe titles on them until I finally got him. That was a really cool surprise!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> Which one is Deadgar?


this is deadgar...I named him. Yes, me...me...ALL me!!! Bwahahahaha. He's pretty cool.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I have been going to TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods daily in two cities for about three weeks now. I want everything but have been searching for Deadgar. finally got him today. He was $35. Are other people getting him cheaper? I don't care for the light up eyes, but that's not too noticeable. Seems like all the good stuff is Finally coming to the shelves. I also bought the raven (crow?) on a branch from Marshalls for $15 and printed out the Nevermore poem that was referenced somewhere earlier in this thread for $4 at Staples and framed it with a $15 frame from Michaels. I think it will make a nice display together.


----------



## krnlmustrd

Stochey said:


> You know I didn't realize the books had Poe titles on them until I finally got him. That was a really cool surprise!


I wish the titles faces the front. I was wondering if mine was manufactured incorrectly...


----------



## dustin2dust

Just got back from HG and found some cool serving trays! The large one with bats had one bat that had broken free of the weld securing it to the plate, so I was able to talk myself out of that one, which is a good thing! The other two came home with me!


----------



## RCIAG

Most of the single busts tend to run from $35-40. I want to say Frankie was $39.99 which is pretty much $40 to me. The double busts like Count & Countess Dracula are more, closer toe $60.


----------



## dustin2dust

Ugh! I need help! I'm taking photos on my Iphone in the correct orientation, but when I load them onto the site they are turned. When I try to edit my post and replace the picture with the properly rotated one, I get doubles and can't delete them.


----------



## Stochey

I got my Deadgar for $31 only because his little switch on the bottom that turns the lights in his eyes on had fell out and was just hanging by the wire. I asked the manager for a discount and he gave me one. 

Then I got home and put a piece of tape over it and it works just fine!


----------



## SepiaKeys

Fate must be on my side today because I just got Deadgar!  He was priced at $50 at my HG, but considering I was willing to pay over $100 to get him, that was cheap!

I will pass my karmic luck on to somebody else if I happen to run into another one, just message me!


----------



## jb1sb2

I know this picture will end up sideways, sorry. But here's yet another cauldron! This one is all metal!


----------



## Phantasm

How do any of you leave home goods with any money left?!? I went into one for the first time today and it's a good thing I hadn't cashed my paycheck yet because it would have been gone in a heartbeat!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i love the bats, whered they come from....awesome pets!!
took me two years to find the hag, then i ran across another of her and have her stored for my daughter to take one day...shes still great.






RCIAG said:


> I painted him. In my album it's from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with some other "family members:"


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx




----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

new marshalls pic


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Kruella said:


> Thank you! This is my first year shopping home goods. I could spend a fortune in that place, and not just on Halloween decor!!! I've been calling him Frankie because if he isn't a version of Frankenstein's monster, Frankie could be a zombie name too.


Actually, I think a Frankie type guy is closer to it. He looks like he has been operated on with his chunk of scalp missing ect. so i think Frankie is very fitting !


----------



## Paint It Black

More things I "needed" at Home Goods today:

Sign, $14.99











These were $9.99 each.











And the battery operated candles were $4.99 each.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

jb1sb2 said:


> I know this picture will end up sideways, sorry. But here's yet another cauldron! This one is all metal!


Love that cauldron. Did you get a price? What city are you in?


----------



## corby

A co-worker caught me as I was leaving the office for lunch today and asked "I'm going to Home Goods to pick up a few things for my son (freshmen in college), do you want to come?" Oh, heck yeah I want to go!! 

As much as I wanted to fill a basket (or two) of Halloween decor, I just don't have the space for anything more. But, I did find 2, yes that's right 2, black hearses. I bought both knowing there may be someone here that is still searching for one. And I also picked up the grey Frankenstein bust. I got a $3 discount because only one of the eyes lights up and there is a chip on the left shoulder. I'll hang on to the hearses and the bust for a week if anyone is interested. (cost + shipping) Shipping would be from CA. I'll return them next week if there are no takers.

The best part of the whole trip was returning to parking lot at work. I asked my co-worker to help carry my purchases to my car so we wouldn't have to coordinate later in the day. I completely forgot about the cosmetology mannequin head I found at a yard sale last weekend that was still in the trunk of my car. I open the trunk and there was the head, face looking up. My co-worker screamed and jumped back a step. I let out a gasp as I thought she was going to drop the Frankenstein bust she was holding. A couple of guys walking back to the office came over to find out what was going on. They found a mannequin head in the trunk of my car, 2 hearses on the ground (I put them on the ground to open the trunk), me trying to grab a Frankenstein bust from my co-worker who is a little freaked out and asking loudly "Why do you have a head in the trunk of your car? Do you have any other body parts in the car?" The guys realized what was going on and started laughing. 

After I got everything put away, we all walked back to the office laughing, but now I will be asked every Monday if I have any body parts stored in my car.


----------



## printersdevil

How much is the metal cauldron? I want it!


----------



## jb1sb2

I found that cauldron in Charlotte, North Carolina. It was 39.99 just like the other ones I've seen.


----------



## LairMistress

printersdevil said:


> How much is the metal cauldron? I want it!


It is cool, isn't it? I really want the one with the cat on it, but I will never find it here, and I'm sure it's too heavy to ship.


----------



## Hilda

Well I was afraid of my tendency to 'impulse buy' (oh you KNOW what I am talking about!)... So I went in with my 'hit list' compiled from all the wonderful information and photos shared here. I only took $100. haha I promised myself I would stick to that.

So it was kind of fun to figure out what I wanted 'most'. Instead of going crazy and getting home and having buyer's remorse.

So these were my top picks. Funny thing is, that some things that were on the 'hit list', I didn't like as much once I was there and then I really like some things in person that did not really catch my eye from photos. (The skull hands pillar candlestick for example... that is gorgeous in person!!)

I was EXACTLY at $100, and then I saw the skeleton Edvard Munch type taper candles in the checkout line. haha So I overspent by a smidge.


----------



## Hilda

LairMistress said:


> It is cool, isn't it? I really want the one with the cat on it, but I will never find it here, and I'm sure it's too heavy to ship.


The cauldrons are crazy heavy. Sorry to say.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I gotta get that tea set! I haven't seen ityet. Is it in the kitchen area or with the Halloween stuff.



orry if the pictures are sideways, I am still new to this Forum! 

I loved the spiders, they both light up! The tea set, I just had to have, even though I don't drink tea.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barbie K

I want that cauldron! Will have to hit up Home Goods next week after this tropical storm decides where it wants to go


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Paint It Black said:


> More things I "needed" at Home Goods today:
> 
> 
> These were $9.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those! I hope my store gets those in!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Hilda you have serious will power! I really wish I could be as well behaved as you are!


----------



## Creep Baby Studio

OMG I LOVE the Haunted Hotel idea!! Nice job!! Very cool.


----------



## HalloScream

I went to all 3 stores (Marshalls, Home Goods and TJ Maxx) tonight. Their was a few things that I wanted to get but resisted due to my budget. I did pick up these at Marshalls...










The globe was $14.99 and the skull/books was $12.99.


----------



## jb1sb2

I may be a Homegoods addict..... Just sayin'......


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> I may be a Homegoods addict..... Just sayin'......


I saw this at my local store and thought it was excellent! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Thank You, I will keep looking in my stores here in LA!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Corby, I just PM'd you. I am interested in that hearse!


----------



## Livetohaunt86

So I set out in search of the big metal skeleton hands with pillars display I had seen throughout the recent posts here and sure enough the first homegoods I walked into had one! If you come across one I highly reccomend it, its such a cool piece, If anyone here is located in FL and wants it there is still one left in the Miami TJ maxx/Homegoods (London shopping plaza). I also found Both hearses, this really cool led mummy, and frankenstein bust (among other things) between the three stores I visited. I guess people around here are too worried about the hurricane to bother with halloween shopping, but then again most locals here wait until last minute to decorate anyways. This stuff is too cool to keep locked away in storage till October so my place is officially in full-on halloween mode! Hope Im not the only one ?


----------



## HalloweenBride

A pretty boo sign I got. It changes colors and it has witches, cats, and bats in the swirls.








I love these two!








Found this ouija board sign at Ross.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i LOVE that Boo sign!!


----------



## sumrtym

Was the boo sign at HomeGoods also?


----------



## dustin2dust

The count Dracula bust looks a little like Gary Oldman to me, which I highly approve of!


----------



## Jeepers

Livetohaunt86 don't worry. You are not the only one. With so much shopping at HG etc., I started decorating already too. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## dustin2dust

Found this ebay listing and judging by the tag, it's that Spooky Night brand that we are finding at Home Goods. I like it better than the candle holder I saw. When I looked up that brand name, it was registered to HGs which I'm guessing means they are having their own items produced? Go HomeGoods!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221865042761?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Barbie K

HalloweenBride said:


> A pretty boo sign I got. It changes colors and it has witches, cats, and bats in the swirls.
> View attachment 252063


I think of all of the ones I have seen I like this one the best. Is it also from Home Goods?
I want this! Have been waiting to see a few to decide and this is it!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Livetohaunt86 said:


> So I set out in search of the big metal skeleton hands with pillars display I had seen throughout the recent posts here and sure enough the first homegoods I walked into had one! If you come across one I highly reccomend it, its such a cool piece, If anyone here is located in FL and wants it there is still one left in the Miami TJ maxx/Homegoods (London shopping plaza). I also found Both hearses, this really cool led mummy, and frankenstein bust (among other things) between the three stores I visited. I guess people around here are too worried about the hurricane to bother with halloween shopping, but then again most locals here wait until last minute to decorate anyways. This stuff is too cool to keep locked away in storage till October so my place is officially in full-on halloween mode! Hope Im not the only one ?


Wow well done! I'm on the country line of Dade and Broward and Pembroke Pines HomeGoods finally got some stuff in. I found the Frankenstein as it was hidden! But I can't find the Edgar Allen Poe! You did well!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Well I went out to find Deadgar Allen Poe at HomeGoods but he was not there! However, I did find some friends! Still on the hunt for Edgar Allen Poe Bust from Homegoods! I would pay and pay to ship if someone found one! Miami is lacking a bit in Halloween items.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Paint It Black said:
> 
> 
> 
> More things I "needed" at Home Goods today:
> 
> 
> These were $9.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those! I hope my store gets those in!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! Where did you get them? HG? TJMAX?
Click to expand...


----------



## CHEFJULI

krnlmustrd said:


> I have been going to TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods daily in two cities for about three weeks now. I want everything but have been searching for Deadgar. finally got him today. He was $35. Are other people getting him cheaper? I don't care for the light up eyes, but that's not too noticeable. Seems like all the good stuff is Finally coming to the shelves. I also bought the raven (crow?) on a branch from Marshalls for $15 and printed out the Nevermore poem that was referenced somewhere earlier in this thread for $4 at Staples and framed it with a $15 frame from Michaels. I think it will make a nice display together.
> 
> View attachment 251899
> 
> 
> View attachment 251898


OH, you are so lucky to find Deadgar! I keep looking and nothing!


----------



## Paint It Black

CHEFJULI said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! Where did you get them? HG? TJMAX?
> 
> 
> 
> Home Goods had the silhouette portraits.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I finally found a pair of those witch boots that multiple people here have found at TJMAXX, but I'm still on the hunt for the skeleton silhouette portraits, I definitely need those!


----------



## CLEMDAWG

*Halloween Custom Pics*

Will anyone be posting Halloween costum pics for partys their attending?


----------



## pumpkinking30

CHEFJULI said:


> Well I went out to find Deadgar Allen Poe at HomeGoods but he was not there! However, I did find some friends! Still on the hunt for Edgar Allen Poe Bust from Homegoods! I would pay and pay to ship if someone found one! Miami is lacking a bit in Halloween items.
> View attachment 252133


I know how you feel. I have looked at two of our local Home Goods for the Frankenstein bust, but haven't found him yet. There's a couple more somewhat close by that I will try. Good luck finding Deadgar.


----------



## notoriousliz

HalloweenBride said:


> A pretty boo sign I got. It changes colors and it has witches, cats, and bats in the swirls.
> View attachment 252063
> 
> 
> I love these two!
> View attachment 252064
> 
> 
> Found this ouija board sign at Ross.
> View attachment 252065


I freaking LOVE that Boo sign! So gorgeous!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

was someone looking for these?


----------



## sumrtym

Well failed in my search today. I went looking for the black cat brew metal sign and the metal rusted looking cauldron. They had seen the sign but apparently sold it. The cauldrons they said they had, 2 of them...LAST WEEKEND!!! that probably means i have no hope finding one this year then since they only get a couple at most of each larger item. Anybody know the cost on that cauldron so i can really kick myself?


----------



## jb1sb2

Sumrtym it is 39.99


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up the red and silver Dia De Los Muertos platter and a lovely carved jol candle. I am threw shoping for the year. DH is losing his patience.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare




----------



## LittlMissApril

I saw the same swirl boo sign at And that! (Christmas tree shop). I didn't bother looking at the price. They also had a skeleton with top hat bust for $17. Not as heavy as the ones at HG/Marshalls. It was def. nice though.


----------



## dustin2dust

Mooaaarrr photos of Homegoods! Why can't I stay away?! I really love the framed graveyard art with the faint skeleton paper in the back. Made me think of souls rising from their graves. At $24, I felt like I could make a better version myself, so I finally put it down. 
I'm also loving all the high quality bowls and plates!


----------



## Kenneth

Does anyone remember seeing either of these? These were posted a while back but I have yet to see them at
my HG or in any of the other posts.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Kenneth said:


> Does anyone remember seeing either of these? These were posted a while back but I have yet to see them at
> my HG or in any of the other posts.
> 
> View attachment 252229
> 
> 
> View attachment 252230


I believe I saw the skeletons today at HG.


----------



## mb24

I found these glasses at Home Goods today.


----------



## grim gravely

Kenneth said:


> Does anyone remember seeing either of these? These were posted a while back but I have yet to see them at
> my HG or in any of the other posts.
> 
> View attachment 252229
> 
> 
> View attachment 252230


I have seen that pumpkin once at Home Goods. I haven't seen the skeletons yet. I'm still looking for the tealight holder skeleton in that same style.


----------



## CHEFJULI

dustin2dust said:


> Mooaaarrr photos of Homegoods! Why can't I stay away?! I really love the framed graveyard art with the faint skeleton paper in the back. Made me think of souls rising from their graves. At $24, I felt like I could make a better version myself, so I finally put it down.
> I'm also loving all the high quality bowls and plates!
> 
> View attachment 252220
> View attachment 252221
> 
> 
> View attachment 252222
> View attachment 252223
> 
> 
> View attachment 252224
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> View attachment 252227


You have a Edgar Allen Poe and the Death do us Part Duo!!!! Girlie, I would pay to have those shipped to me! Lucky you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kenneth said:


> Does anyone remember seeing either of these? These were posted a while back but I have yet to see them at
> my HG or in any of the other posts.
> 
> View attachment 252229
> 
> 
> View attachment 252230


i saw the platter yesterday in Westboro, MA..


----------



## krnlmustrd

grim gravely said:


> I have seen that pumpkin once at Home Goods. I haven't seen the skeletons yet. I'm still looking for the tealight holder skeleton in that same style.


There seem to be a few variations of those skeletons and what they're holding, how they're holding it and what color. I've seen them in a few stores in the Atlanta area and picked up one the other day.


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Does anyone know if they get replenished with stuff?


----------



## Livetohaunt86

ChefJuli, I think I was in line behind you at HG in pines yesterday around noon. I believe you called the manager about a question with your frankenstein bust whike I was doing a return (of my dracula and countess bust). Anyways I saw a till death do us part bust yesterday in a HG , I will PM you the location.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Girlie, that is hilarious! Omg I looked a wreck yesterday! Yes Frankie had a boo, boo! Got your message, you are the best! The lengths that we drive to go to HG! I was about ready to go to Boca because Sawgrass, Plantation and Hollywood had nothing! It's a sickness, I'm telling you!


----------



## dustin2dust

Kenneth said:


> Does anyone remember seeing either of these? These were posted a while back but I have yet to see them at
> my HG or in any of the other posts.
> 
> View attachment 252229
> 
> 
> View attachment 252230


I have seen (and picked up yesterday at HG for $12.99) the tea light version with a single skeleton holding a small round plate and I saw a version on Ebay of a single holding a larger plate, but I haven't seen the one you posted yet. It is still early in the season tho. 

That pumpkin is pretty cool too!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i love the vamps in the boxes, i think i have the skeletons, cant remember but i love them anyone who comes across that, i'd love to get it from you.....

we STILL are just snow globes and not some of the cooler things...




dustin2dust said:


> Mooaaarrr photos of Homegoods! Why can't I stay away?! I really love the framed graveyard art with the faint skeleton paper in the back. Made me think of souls rising from their graves. At $24, I felt like I could make a better version myself, so I finally put it down.
> I'm also loving all the high quality bowls and plates!
> 
> View attachment 252220
> View attachment 252221
> 
> 
> View attachment 252222
> View attachment 252223
> 
> 
> View attachment 252224
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> View attachment 252227


----------



## CHEFJULI

Livetohaunt86 said:


> ChefJuli, I think I was in line behind you at HG in pines yesterday around noon. I believe you called the manager about a question with your frankenstein bust whike I was doing a return (of my dracula and countess bust). Anyways I saw a till death do us part bust yesterday in a HG , I will PM you the location.


LivetoHaunt86, I didn't mean to call you girlie! LOL! I didn't know you were of the male persuasion! My bad! Even worse, that I was dressed in prop building clothes and my hair on top of my head! Oh well! You are so kind to point me to that other Homegoods! That must be a new one because I don't remember that being there 5 years ago! Even better, we found another haunter in South Florida! I think we may be up to 5 people! Woot, woot!


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked this up at HomeGoods today









They had some green ones there as well. There were a couple of giant red ones but they looked way too big for my taste. They also had a witch scene lantern with a frosted shade that I almost picked up but didn't because I would prefer that it have a colored flame. I will probably modify this at some point.

UPDATE: Now that it's dark I lit it to see what it would look like. The glass is red so I thought it would have more of a red glow to it. Nope. The light inside is orange so it glows orange, you don't even notice the red glass. Now I'm definitely doing some modifications to it.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Keep looking for the Headless Horseman figure at my two local Home Goods and STILL nothing yet  lol he's like the last thing I really want


----------



## CHEFJULI

All Hollows Eve said:


> Keep looking for the Headless Horseman figure at my two local Home Goods and STILL nothing yet  lol he's like the last thing I really want


I've seen the silver one at my HG but not the black. Which one are you looking for?


----------



## All Hollows Eve

CHEFJULI said:


> I've seen the silver one at my HG but not the black. Which one are you looking for?


I was REALLY hoping to find the black one, BUT I might have to settle for the silver lol looked him up on eBay and these guys are going for $75.00  Madnesss


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

All Hollows Eve said:


> I was REALLY hoping to find the black one, BUT I might have to settle for the silver lol looked him up on eBay and these guys are going for $75.00  Madnesss


If I find one would you like it?


----------



## Sipesh

FINALLY! I drove an extra half hour to hit a combo TJMaxx/Homegoods near Denver instead of the Home Goods I've been hitting lately. They had SO much more stuff! I finally managed to find ONE Deadgar there, as well as a headless horseman & a gargoyle snowglobe. I was super happy and headed toward the registers. On a bottom self in line at the registers, LO AND BEHOLD, was the black hearse! SO HAPPY! The only thing I haven't found is the snowglobe with the bat on the base with Dracula's castle inside. Now, to slip that all into the house unnoticed.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

All Hollows Eve said:


> I was REALLY hoping to find the black one, BUT I might have to settle for the silver lol looked him up on eBay and these guys are going for $75.00  Madnesss


If you can find a black one I would definitely like one! ScreamQueen2012 had found one but I didn't get her PM till today


----------



## sumrtym

I picked up an extra black hearse for somebody whom wants, cost plus shipping.


----------



## HalloweenBride

Im sorry no it wasnt. It was at the Christmas Tree store. I totally forgot hahaha!


----------



## HalloweenBride

No im sorry it was the Christmas tree store! I forgot!


----------



## HalloweenBride

More goodies from Home Goods...


----------



## sumrtym

How much was the lighted color changing scrolled boo sign at homegoods?

Edit ah just saw your post so it wasn't ever at homegoods then...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HalloweenBride said:


> No im sorry it was the Christmas tree store! I forgot!


is that the Christmas Tree Shoppe in the Northeast?


----------



## HalloweenBride

Yes it is.


----------



## HalloweenBride

No i forgot. It was at Christmas tree store. I went to alot of stores that day...


----------



## dustin2dust

Was the skeleton bust at Homegoods or Xmas store? 
He's really cool looking! The cheese board is cute too. Nice score!


----------



## HalloweenBride

That was at home goods. It was $18 and he lights up.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I was in a different state for a family birthday party this weekend, and stopped at a Marshall's HomeGoods nearby. I've been there before this year & got lucky, finding some gargoyle bust/statue items that I posted here previously, and had luck this time too!

I've really admired the life-size hanging sign that's kind of tin-looking with the two crows on top, but couldn't justify the expense this year. Luckily for me, this HomeGood's had a table-top version!

It's about 20 inches high, only one bird on top. It was $16.99 and quite heavy for the size - I don't think a wind will knock it over if I put it outside. I'm really pleased to have a version of the sign since I don't know that I could ever really do the big one. 

Also found a tin-type sign with a bat on it that will look nice with my orange/white/black display in my dining room, and some nice, heavy canvas bags with Halloween images on them. The sign was $9.99. The bags will be perfect for a couple of fall trips we take! They were $5.99 each.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HalloweenBride said:


> No i forgot. It was at Christmas tree store. I went to alot of stores that day...


http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=fn#.VeO8y_ZViko


----------



## xLawfulevilx

Absolutely love that Cheese Board!


----------



## sumrtym

I like the bat spirits sign too. I've got to find that black cat one though.

Oh, and for the moment, the black hearse is spoken for while I determine shipping cost for the address.


----------



## A Little Odd

I finally found this at Marshalls. Someone had posted a photo of them at Tuesday Morning, so I had been psycho calling all the stores in my area. Made my day to find them!


----------



## HalloweenBride

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Picked this up at HomeGoods today
> 
> View attachment 252265
> 
> 
> They had some green ones there as well. There were a couple of giant red ones but they looked way too big for my taste. They also had a witch scene lantern with a frosted shade that I almost picked up but didn't because I would prefer that it have a colored flame. I will probably modify this at some point.
> 
> UPDATE: Now that it's dark I lit it to see what it would look like. The glass is red so I thought it would have more of a red glow to it. Nope. The light inside is orange so it glows orange, you don't even notice the red glass. Now I'm definitely doing some modifications to it.



I have this same lantern from 5 years ago except mine has a spider web and skulls


----------



## HalloweenBride

Just so everyone knows when you are walking around Home Goods, make sure to walk around the whole store. Not just the Halloween section. I found alot of my favorite stuff in the dishes and glasses section.


----------



## dawnski

Yessss! Finally got my deadgar! We drove to a wedding in Minnesota and I plotted out the area Homegood stores. It was a tense moment to see it on a shelf and a lady with her shopping cart in front of it. If she picked it up, it would have killed me! Also bought the smaller black torso skeleton bust but he cracked apart on the ride back. Have to try and fix him.


----------



## CHEFJULI

dawnski said:


> Yessss! Finally got my deadgar! We drove to a wedding in Minnesota and I plotted out the area Homegood stores. It was a tense moment to see it on a shelf and a lady with her shopping cart in front of it. If she picked it up, it would have killed me! Also bought the smaller black torso skeleton bust but he cracked apart on the ride back. Have to try and fix him.


OH, you are so lucky!!! I'm still looking! Sigh, I may not ever find him!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

dawnski said:


> Yessss! Finally got my deadgar! We drove to a wedding in Minnesota and I plotted out the area Homegood stores. It was a tense moment to see it on a shelf and a lady with her shopping cart in front of it. If she picked it up, it would have killed me! Also bought the smaller black torso skeleton bust but he cracked apart on the ride back. Have to try and fix him.


oh, honey...i would said 'excuse me.' and reached for it then said 'i have been looking everywhere for this..thanks!' and scooted out!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

This year the HG stores in my area have been painfully slooooow getting Halloween on the shelves. I've been checking around every few days as the items trickled out here and there, and was beginning to wonder if we were _ever_ going to get any of the drool-worthy stuff you guys have been posting!

Yesterday I strolled in to my closest local store, then lo and behold, this baby was beckoning me from a sparsely stocked bottom shelf.








Persistence is the key, folks! Now, if only I can find a set of those vampire lovers in the coffin - saw those last year and really, really want 'em.

ETA: Not sure what's going on with the upside-down photo upload - gremlins?


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Garthgoyle said:


> Something new that I have not seen posted yet is this candleholder that I picked up today. It was $9.99 and the SKU is 47-052059.
> View attachment 251577


I've been hunting this candleholder down ever since I saw a woman walking out of the Halloween section of my local Home Sense with it. Been to every Winners/Home Sense/Marshalls in the city and none of them have had it.


----------



## LairMistress

dawnski said:


> Yessss! Finally got my deadgar! We drove to a wedding in Minnesota and I plotted out the area Homegood stores. It was a tense moment to see it on a shelf and a lady with her shopping cart in front of it. If she picked it up, it would have killed me! Also bought the smaller black torso skeleton bust but he cracked apart on the ride back. Have to try and fix him.


That would have been my luck! I would have been holding my breath, for sure!

I may possibly be in the vicinity of a Home Goods on Wednesday, but I'm not positive. I hope that it's not too far out of the way, so I'll have a chance to at least stop in and drool. I don't suppose that they carry the "stacked Jack o'lanterns" that TJ Maxx had? I didn't find them at our TJM store. That's the only thing left on my want list. Although, I'll probably have a new want list, if I do make it to Home Goods!


----------



## LittlMissApril

Yes, Marshalls/HG's and Tuesday Morning are carrying a lot of the same items. I saw a tombstone someone posted in the TM thread that I picked up two weeks ago at Marshalls.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

To make up for not being able to find the one crow candleholder, I picked up this one today at Home Sense.


----------



## Jottle

Bella LaGhostly said:


> This year the HG stores in my area have been painfully slooooow getting Halloween on the shelves. I've been checking around every few days as the items trickled out here and there, and was beginning to wonder if we were _ever_ going to get any of the drool-worthy stuff you guys have been posting!
> 
> Yesterday I strolled in to my closest local store, then lo and behold, this baby was beckoning me from a sparsely stocked bottom shelf.
> 
> Persistence is the key, folks! Now, if only I can find a set of those vampire lovers in the coffin - saw those last year and really, really want 'em.


How much is that larger hearse with the driver?


----------



## Livetohaunt86

$79.99 and worth every penny, has 3 lanterns that light up with led lights and is nicely detailed.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Bella LaGhostly said:


> This year the HG stores in my area have been painfully slooooow getting Halloween on the shelves. I've been checking around every few days as the items trickled out here and there, and was beginning to wonder if we were _ever_ going to get any of the drool-worthy stuff you guys have been posting!
> 
> Yesterday I strolled in to my closest local store, then lo and behold, this baby was beckoning me from a sparsely stocked bottom shelf.
> View attachment 252491
> 
> 
> Persistence is the key, folks! Now, if only I can find a set of those vampire lovers in the coffin - saw those last year and really, really want 'em.
> 
> ETA: Not sure what's going on with the upside-down photo upload - gremlins?


Are you talking about the one with them facing each other and says amore on outside?


----------



## RCIAG

REPOST FROM THE WHAT DID YOU BUY THREAD:
I have been off my game due to some back problems so after visiting the doc today we stopped to eat lunch & check out HG again for some candles we've fallen in love with. I really just needed one with the bottom label on it to see where it's made & how to get more.

Well we scored TWO & one still had the label on the bottom!! I carelessly tossed the first label in the trash not thinking I'd ever want more or need more.

They're in a black glass container with an eye on it & it says "Midnight Magic" on it. I picked it up because it had a cool image on it, very fortune teller type looking and once I smelled it I was hooked. It's Wild Honey & Nectar &, while it's not a fall scent, it smells wonderful. My husband is very picky about candles & oils & can't stand most of them & usually doesn't like the ones I like. But this one was perfect for both of us. It's not too cloying or strong.

And while I didn't buy it, they had a warm tobacco that smelled a lot better than I expected. It seems like an odd smell but it was more of a pipe tobacco smell than a cigarette type tobacco smell.

They're made by http://www.dwhome.com/ & HG sells several versions of their stuff. I've just ordered a larger wild honey nectar & a spiced pumpkin. They have free 2 day shipping on orders over $20.

I felt so bad I didn't even look at the rest of the stuff they had which is how you KNOW I don't feel good, I passed on Halloween stuff. But they had a sign n the window announcing their Halloween section & appeared to be in full-on Halloween mode. I just wanted to go home & lie down again so I checked all the shelves for these candles, found 2, bought them & left.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG, how much were those candles at HG? 
Hope you start feeling better soon !!


----------



## Jottle

Ok folks. So I wanted to do a solid for other members on here looking for the smaller hearse just as Aquarius did for me two years ago. I found *two* hearses at my local Home Goods. I'd like to give them both a good home to members on here who haven't been able to find them locally. However, today as soon as I took one of them out of my bag, it managed to crack at a weak point in the metal. These are well-built, but there is a weak point. And I guess it's just my luck that one would break on me right away. However, the break is very easy to repair with liquid nails, and it should be almost invisible if I decide to repair it.

So I'm offering to ship (covering my purchase cost+shipping only) one new hearse and one repairable hearse. I'm not going to bother repairing the cracked one unless someone definitely wants one. Otherwise, I'm going to try my luck returning it to HG. Pictures below of both hearses and the break (note that the flash exaggerates the crack lines. In person, as in the last picture, you can't see where the crack is). First person to PM me gets the uncracked one, and anyone after is welcome to have the repaired one if they like.


----------



## RCIAG

disembodiedvoice said:


> RCIAG, how much were those candles at HG?
> Hope you start feeling better soon !!


They were $6 each & worth every penny.


----------



## lbc

I just left Home Goods Port Chester, NY


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> They were $6 each & worth every penny.


Oh that's not bad. I really want to try one of the honey nectar ones. I remember seeing them at my HG but that was awhile ago, I bet they are gone now. I'm going to check when I go back tomorrow. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## lbc

Leaving Home Goods White Plains, NY


----------



## Jottle

The unmarred hearse has been spoken for. PM me if you're interested in having the cracked/repaired one shipped to you.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up these two today at my Homegoods.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

So I went to unpack a few things and found my HH Snowglobe from last year had leaked all its fluid! Anyone know if I can get this repaired?? Checked my local HG and of course they had two several weeks ago and now none


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Jottle said:


> How much is that larger hearse with the driver?


$79.99. Not bad since it's all metal and pretty well-constructed.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Yes, I think so, AZ. The coffin opens and stands up like a picture frame. I've also seen a similar one with a skeleton couple.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Look who finally came home with me yesterday! I haven't been so happy to find something in a while, haha.


----------



## A Little Odd

I had to travel to a larger city for work today that has a Homegoods. Hit the jackpot and managed to control myself buying stuff. This little fellow needed a safe trip home. My co-workers think I am seriously strange.


----------



## A Little Odd

Bella LaGhostly said:


> This year the HG stores in my area have been painfully slooooow getting Halloween on the shelves. I've been checking around every few days as the items trickled out here and there, and was beginning to wonder if we were _ever_ going to get any of the drool-worthy stuff you guys have been posting!
> 
> Yesterday I strolled in to my closest local store, then lo and behold, this baby was beckoning me from a sparsely stocked bottom shelf.
> View attachment 252491
> 
> 
> Persistence is the key, folks! Now, if only I can find a set of those vampire lovers in the coffin - saw those last year and really, really want 'em.
> 
> ETA: Not sure what's going on with the upside-down photo upload - gremlins?


I found one of these in my store! I was in a panic that someone would pick it up while I got a cart.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I'm still on the hunt for the skeleton couple silhouettes and I'm really hoping my Homegoods gets them in. In other news, I think I might actually return something I bought! That would be a first for me!


----------



## kittyvibe

oh lbc, your Homegoods is so well stocked! I want those lighted paper glitter haunted houses so bad! ><


----------



## Kenneth

>.<

lbc, I see those skeletons i've been looking for...the ones holding the flat surface in both gold and silver. 
By chance did you see how much they were?


----------



## -V-

Regarding the candle discussion above, I believe I've seen those nectar/honey scented candles at a Marshalls somewhat recently and really liked them--I'm not much of a candle/home fragrance person but those were something I almost bought, they smelled so good and the warm honey notes were unusual. 

Marshalls yesterday. The glass skull was very nice and very heavy--it's kinda like those clear glass Ross ones with another coating and I think made in ?Spain or someplace else I'd like to vacation at...

















HomeGoods today. Liked the owl lanterns & it also came in a brown; there were black cat ones too but didn't take a pic tho I think you can see part of it in another shot below. Has LED candle in it. 









The skull teacups and teapot were behind this guy, who I'd really like more without the wings. I like the idea of JOL that's elevated off the ground on it's own stand. 
























This HG had the standing Knight in Suit of Armor, one with the sword and one with the mace...I've wanted one for years but just can't justify it. Boo. 

I will be going to the same area as the HG again probably at the end of this week, so if there's anything someone desperately wants from the pix & the item is easily shippable do send me a pm.


----------



## lbc

Kenneth, I do not recall the price for those, but I will be in the area again on Friday and can check.


----------



## lbc

Kitty vibe, I visited another local Home Goods about a week and a half ago and it had very little. It could just me the stores hadn't setup Halloween yet. The local Home Depots just put out their merchandise the other day, and Party City and K-Mart just started to put theirs out, so there is hope for your area.


----------



## SkullAddict

A Little Odd, I've been dying to find that gargoyle last year and this year. I bought the other large gargoyle they had last year, then saw that one. Of course when I went back for it last year it was gone! I've spent a small fortune going to multiple HomeGoods, TJ Maxx, and Marshalls, since I leave with something cool. I hit up one or two every day and have been calling three different HomeGoods waiting for that specific gargole to come in! I'm not missing it this year! It's wonderful to know someone out there finds it as fantastic as I do!!! (And yes....my co-workers think I'm a bit bizarre too because I keep talking about how obsessed I am with it! Haha) I've picked up quite a few things this year....that amazing little hearse (I gasped when I finally found one), multiple dishes and mugs.....my fave is the one with the black and white polka dots with the skeleton, and multiple skulls!


----------



## SkullAddict

I also just want to say how much I love this forum! I discovered it this year recently. I would just like to thank everyone for all of the great pics posted on here. I love checking to see what others are finding and loving....and being on the East Coast I figure most stuff hits the rest of the country first....so it lets me know what is coming. Love it!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Every time I see pic posted of the shelves just overflowing I think 1)AWESOME!! then 2)what did I miss because I didn't move stuff around then I wonder how many things get broken? Because it seems like the thing you want is on the top shelf behind a billion breakables & it's usually very heavy so you have to move EVERYTHING.

I wonder how much they lose to breakage?


----------



## screamqueen2012

we still arent getting this volume of stock....i love that bat pumpkin on a stand, id jump that in a second if we had it here. weve got four stores here too, not like they dont sell it.......blaq. i want the color advertising witch/bat signs, nothing like that.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I had a dream last night I found the hearse!  
I truly hope it's a premonition that I will find it!


----------



## grim gravely

My Home Goods told me that they will continue to stock Halloween but shipments aren't going to be as big anymore. There are still items that I haven't seen at my store unless people have been grabbing them when they come in. Another Home Goods in town hasn't really stocked much of anything yet. They have one aisle of Halloween but nothing compare to the other stores I've been to.


----------



## grim gravely

lbc said:


> Leaving Home Goods White Plains, NY
> 
> View attachment 252901
> 
> View attachment 252902
> 
> View attachment 252903
> 
> View attachment 252904
> 
> View attachment 252905
> 
> View attachment 252906
> 
> View attachment 252907
> 
> View attachment 252908
> 
> View attachment 252909
> 
> View attachment 252910
> 
> View attachment 252911
> 
> View attachment 252912
> 
> View attachment 252913
> 
> View attachment 252914
> 
> View attachment 252915
> 
> View attachment 252916
> 
> View attachment 252917
> 
> View attachment 252918
> 
> View attachment 252919
> 
> View attachment 252920


I would really like to find that grim reaper that is behind the RIP tombstone in picture number 9. Does anyone have a picture of it?


----------



## A Little Odd

SkullAddict said:


> A Little Odd, I've been dying to find that gargoyle last year and this year. I bought the other large gargoyle they had last year, then saw that one. Of course when I went back for it last year it was gone! I've spent a small fortune going to multiple HomeGoods, TJ Maxx, and Marshalls, since I leave with something cool. I hit up one or two every day and have been calling three different HomeGoods waiting for that specific gargole to come in! I'm not missing it this year! It's wonderful to know someone out there finds it as fantastic as I do!!! (And yes....my co-workers think I'm a bit bizarre too because I keep talking about how obsessed I am with it! Haha) I've picked up quite a few things this year....that amazing little hearse (I gasped when I finally found one), multiple dishes and mugs.....my fave is the one with the black and white polka dots with the skeleton, and multiple skulls!


He is quite nice! Big and heavy. He is going to stay out all year. I hope they continue to carry different styles through the years


----------



## A Little Odd

RCIAG said:


> Every time I see pic posted of the shelves just overflowing I think 1)AWESOME!! then 2)what did I miss because I didn't move stuff around then I wonder how many things get broken? Because it seems like the thing you want is on the top shelf behind a billion breakables & it's usually very heavy so you have to move EVERYTHING.
> 
> I wonder how much they lose to breakage?


There has to be a ton of breakage. It is like a puzzle trying to get something off a shelf


----------



## lbc

Grim, I don't have a better picture of the Grim Reaper in photo 9 from White Plains now, but I will be around there tomorrow and take a better shot. I believe he was about 3 feet tall and had a lantern.


----------



## lbc

Kenneth, I won't be at the White Plains store until tomorrow, but this different style with the bowl from the Pelham, NY Home Goods is $19.99, if that helps until then.


----------



## lbc

Home Goods in Pelham, NY


----------



## screamqueen2012

well found three cloche covered candles today..now they are really cool, im going to wiggle the candle jar out of the base to use them for oddities, they were called oddities candles..........bought all three of them..havent seen them yet in the photos..........found the frankenstein water globe in tjm...cant believe it. still no advertising signs.......errrr i want the eye of newt so bad.

no they are in the seventh picture down above, on the table, but you cant see them well....they look like a silver candle container with the cloche over it, you can remove the silver candle container i think in the inside..if not i'll make a base for the cloche cover...it has a print on it also. pretty neat deal.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Ahhh i am DESPERATELY ISO the Halloween Bag on the far right...with the TOT and Haunted House...none to be found at my HG 



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I was in a different state for a family birthday party this weekend, and stopped at a Marshall's HomeGoods nearby. I've been there before this year & got lucky, finding some gargoyle bust/statue items that I posted here previously, and had luck this time too!
> 
> I've really admired the life-size hanging sign that's kind of tin-looking with the two crows on top, but couldn't justify the expense this year. Luckily for me, this HomeGood's had a table-top version!
> 
> It's about 20 inches high, only one bird on top. It was $16.99 and quite heavy for the size - I don't think a wind will knock it over if I put it outside. I'm really pleased to have a version of the sign since I don't know that I could ever really do the big one.
> 
> Also found a tin-type sign with a bat on it that will look nice with my orange/white/black display in my dining room, and some nice, heavy canvas bags with Halloween images on them. The sign was $9.99. The bags will be perfect for a couple of fall trips we take! They were $5.99 each.
> 
> View attachment 252310


----------



## lbc

Home Goods Yonkers, NY






















View attachment 253243


----------



## lbc

Screamqueen, here is a closer picture of the cloche covered candles.


----------



## lbc

MichaelMyers, I'm pretty sure I saw The Witching Hour tote in the Yonkers store, so tomorrow I will go through them to see if the haunted house tote with the TOTs is there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I'm still on the hunt for the skeleton couple silhouettes and I'm really hoping my Homegoods gets them in. In other news, I think I might actually return something I bought! That would be a first for me!


LOL I did the same thing, returned a couple of things actually and was sooo proud of myself walking in , returned the items, walked back to the Halloween section and bought different things, completely negating my return. So take it from me, return your item , keep looking straight and walk out the door !!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Sorry double post!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

lbc said:


> MichaelMyers, I'm pretty sure I saw The Witching Hour tote in the Yonkers store, so tomorrow I will go through them to see if the haunted house tote with the TOTs is there.


That would be fantastic!!! I would really really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

My Home Goods finds for today


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo




----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Saw these today at HomeGoods. $6.99 each


----------



## Spookywolf

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Saw these today at HomeGoods. $6.99 each


Thanks for sharing. And I love your user name, btw!


----------



## Kenneth

lbc, 

I went in my HomeGoods today and they finally got those skeleton candle holders in two sets of gold and silver. 
I didn't realize they were so big, but the price was 29.99. I decided to pass on them...on this trip. lol


----------



## Kenneth

Sorry for the double post but I did purchase these today
In place of my large skeleton candle holder.


----------



## Jottle

Jottle said:


> The unmarred hearse has been spoken for. PM me if you're interested in having the cracked/repaired one shipped to you.


The broken hearse is no longer available.


----------



## lbc

MichaelMyers1 said:


> View attachment 253196
> Ahhh i am DESPERATELY ISO the Halloween Bag on the far right...with the TOT and Haunted House...none to be found at my HG


Score!









MichaelMyers1, pm me your info and I'll mail them out on Tuesday.


----------



## lbc

Grim Gravely, here is pic of Reaper. It is $99.99 at Home Goods in White Plains, NY.


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> Score!
> I love these. want one now! Trying to add 10 characters. Sigh....message too shortstopppppp
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> MichaelMyers1, pm me your info and I'll mail them out on Tuesday.


St...........


----------



## lbc

Wickedchick, pm me your info and I'll send mail you one on Tuesday.


----------



## jb1sb2

Now I have to find that reaper..........


----------



## jb1sb2

My finds for the day. The crowned skull was from Homegoods ( and may end up being the trophy for a contest at my party), the raven on the skull was at Ross'.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

lbc said:


> Score!
> 
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> MichaelMyers1, pm me your info and I'll mail them out on Tuesday.


Just sent a PM!! Thank you THANK you!! Two wonderful members have located them for me and now I have mine and some for gifts!! My mom and Aunt and I love halloween...its a common bond so now we can have matching totes. The generosity of this forum is so amazing!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

lbc said:


> Score!
> 
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> MichaelMyers1, pm me your info and I'll mail them out on Tuesday.


Just sent a PM!! Thank you THANK you!! Two wonderful members have located them for me and now I have mine and some for gifts!! My mom and Aunt and I love halloween...its a common bond so now we can have matching totes. The generosity of this forum is so amazing!!
Also a big thanks to Jb1sb2 for grabbing one for me as well! Must be good karma bc yesterday I found the Haunted Glitter House that Kittyvibe wanted...on hold to pick up in case one doesnt show up by her. It was meant to be


----------



## SkullAddict

Saw some more cool things in my local HomeGoods that I don't believe I've seen on here... So I thought I'd share a few pics....


----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## SkullAddict




----------



## Hallow Girl

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 253450
> View attachment 253451
> View attachment 253452


I have to stop looking here. I keep adding things to my list that I want. I loveee that witch flying over the fence.


----------



## Hallow Girl

jb1sb2 said:


> My finds for the day. The crowned skull was from Homegoods ( and may end up being the trophy for a contest at my party), the raven on the skull was at Ross'.


That would be a great prize


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> My finds for the day. The crowned skull was from Homegoods ( and may end up being the trophy for a contest at my party), the raven on the skull was at Ross'.


Oh Shazam, there is that other pedestal from GR. Was it the same price as the crow/skull one? I haven't seen it at my store, I sort of stopped going so I wouldn't buy anymore but now...poo


----------



## disembodiedvoice

SkullAddict, what in the what is that crowned skull with wings bowl thingy in your hands?? is it just a bowl? and is it metal or resin? love it no matter what it is.


----------



## jb1sb2

It was actually only $16.99! And btw the Crow/skull pedestal one has made a big time comeback at my local stores. Two stores both had two of them today!


----------



## jb1sb2

I forgot that I picked that up that crowned skull bowl today too! ( I may have actually finally bought too much this year and I haven't even stepped into my favorite halloween store yet for this season....) It is resin btw! And awesome! Just sayin'.....


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

found a bunch of these anyone intereste?


----------



## Succub'Oz

Has anyone happened to notice Ugly Doll Wizard of Oz characters at Home Goods? They're $6.99 and usually sell from $12 to $18. Went to two of three Home Goods here and struck out. I'm hoping maybe they'll show up at TJ Maxx too. If anyone sees them at TJ Maxx or Marshalls can you give me a heads up? I so want to get the Wicked Witch and Dorothy if I can.


----------



## SkullAddict

disembodiedvoice said:


> SkullAddict, what in the what is that crowned skull with wings bowl thingy in your hands?? is it just a bowl? and is it metal or resin? love it no matter what it is.


Disembodiedvoice, yes....it is a bowl made of some kind of resin. I really wanted it, but I've already bought so much this year! I try to buy stuff I can decorate with all year....I thought it'd make a killer fruit bowl!


----------



## SkullAddict

WickedChick said:


> I have to stop looking here. I keep adding things to my list that I want. I loveee that witch flying over the fence.


WickedChick, Yes....the orange flying witch sign was very striking in person. It took a lot to not bring it home, and if I see it again I might have to get it! Did you notice the fence says Happy Halloween? It was a nice big size, too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks Skulladdict and jb1sb2 !! If it weren't for the heads up and pic on here I would miss out on a lot. Thanks to you guys I got the crown skull pedestal and the bowl this morning. I got there early this morning, they only had one of each. I walked by the bowl at least 5 times before I actually spotted it. Seriously I stood right it front of it at one point and still didn't see it. I have to actually go to the other side of the aisle and look across at the stuff on the shelf to get a good look at everything , I sort of stand back and scan lol


----------



## jb1sb2

You are welcome Disembodiedvoice! I do the same thing! And walk thru a couple times to make sure I don't miss anything good!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Yes I did notice where it said happy Halloween. I absolutely adore it. I kept staring at it for a while. It just gives me such a happy feeling. Did you by chance see how much it cost? Knowing my luck my store won't have any. You have good will power. I would have caved. 


SkullAddict said:


> WickedChick, Yes....the orange flying witch sign was very striking in person. It took a lot to not bring it home, and if I see it again I might have to get it! Did you notice the fence says Happy Halloween? It was a nice big size, too.


----------



## Hallow-art

All of these photos were taken last weekend in Marshall's & TJ Maxx. Dickson City & Wilkes Barre PA locations


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

I wish the hearse was larger I would buy in a heartbeat


----------



## Creeping Shadow

Crazy to think out Home Goods is pretty picked over and it is early September but I was probably part of the problem. Five trips...several bags each time...
I swear thought I see stuff on here that we don't have at our store. Wish I knew when they will get another shipment!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

They told us they get new shipments everyday but Sunday


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Wanted to share my finds so far for the year.. after weeks of searching I finally found the hearse at Marshalls so I am ecstatic! 

A lot of these items have been posted on here already but if there is anything that catches your eye I can definitely tell you which store it came from.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Well, I totally lucked out today! My DH always goes back to work on Sundays, so I try to get myself & the kids out of the house to distract them from the first day of Daddy being back to work. Selfishly, sometimes I take them on the hunt for Halloween stuff, but I guess that's Mommy's prerogative! Ha ha!

Anyway, we went to Marshall's Home Goods & Dollar Tree, and had awesome luck at both! I guess I was confused, because I thought that everyone was finding the smaller hearses at TJ Maxx stores, but lo and behold - one was waiting for me at Marshall's Home Goods! 
Ahhh!!! 

I snatched that sucker up so fast it's a wonder I didn't whack my DD's head when I reached over her to get it off the shelf! 
I also found one of those neat Sleepy Hollow-inspired statuettes (only one there), and we picked up a nice candle that is labeled Dragonsblood & Tarragon, but smells sort of licorice/clove-like. All 3 of us - me, DD4 and DS2 - gave it a thumbs up! 

Also pictured - a bat candlestick I bought last week, but I now realize I got from Ross. Sorry I grouped it with the wrong set of stores. 









I am actually quite in shock - I found *BOTH* Halloween items I desperately wanted this year! I found one Big Lots Witch on the shelf, and now one hearse! I should probably stop looking at ALL pictures here now so that I don't wreck my streak! 

If I had bags of money, I would have come home with a good looking skull that had light-up eyes that stood on a pile of books - it was a good 2-3ft tall. And I saw the awesome reaper that stands on top of a grave (I think) that was holding a lantern for $99. He was harder to see since he was on top of a table & in the back, but very intimidating!


----------



## RCIAG

Scored 3 more of those Midnight Magic honey candles!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> Scored 3 more of those Midnight Magic honey candles!


are you kidding me right now?? they must have sent them all to you. Every since I read your post about these I have looked almost every day and not one candle in that scent. I found two other scents but not that one and it is the scent I was most interested in, I can't even remember the other two , one had a cat on it...


----------



## RCIAG

What's so crazy is that when they first put out all the Halloween stuff there were TONS of them. There's a gardenia one that smells good too.

They're still have free shipping on any $20+ orders.
http://www.dwhome.com/


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I totally lucked out today! My DH always goes back to work on Sundays, so I try to get myself & the kids out of the house to distract them from the first day of Daddy being back to work. Selfishly, sometimes I take them on the hunt for Halloween stuff, but I guess that's Mommy's prerogative! Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, we went to Marshall's Home Goods & Dollar Tree, and had awesome luck at both! I guess I was confused, because I thought that everyone was finding the smaller hearses at TJ Maxx stores, but lo and behold - one was waiting for me at Marshall's Home Goods!
> Ahhh!!!
> 
> I snatched that sucker up so fast it's a wonder I didn't whack my DD's head when I reached over her to get it off the shelf!
> I also found one of those neat Sleepy Hollow-inspired statuettes (only one there), and we picked up a nice candle that is labeled Dragonsblood & Tarragon, but smells sort of licorice/clove-like. All 3 of us - me, DD4 and DS2 - gave it a thumbs up!
> 
> Also pictured - a bat candlestick I bought last week, but I now realize I got from Ross. Sorry I grouped it with the wrong set of stores.
> 
> View attachment 253724
> 
> 
> I am actually quite in shock - I found *BOTH* Halloween items I desperately wanted this year! I found one Big Lots Witch on the shelf, and now one hearse! I should probably stop looking at ALL pictures here now so that I don't wreck my streak!
> 
> If I had bags of money, I would have come home with a good looking skull that had light-up eyes that stood on a pile of books - it was a good 2-3ft tall. And I saw the awesome reaper that stands on top of a grave (I think) that was holding a lantern for $99. He was harder to see since he was on top of a table & in the back, but very intimidating!


Congrats on the find! I was so excited to finally find the hearse as well! I am going to have to add that bat candle holder to my hunt list now.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> What's so crazy is that when they first put out all the Halloween stuff there were TONS of them. There's a gardenia one that smells good too.
> 
> They're still have free shipping on any $20+ orders.
> http://www.dwhome.com/


I checked out the link the other day, trying to see what the jar looked like so I would know what I was looking for. No luck. I did find a Wild nectar and golden ale ( I don't see it on their site though) , it wasn't "honey" though, just wild nectar although it did smell like honey. It was small and 4.99. I might get it just because.
It wasn't halloween either, it was just in a deep yellow jar with cool writing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Teresa.Macabre said:


> Wanted to share my finds so far for the year.. after weeks of searching I finally found the hearse at Marshalls so I am ecstatic!
> 
> A lot of these items have been posted on here already but if there is anything that catches your eye I can definitely tell you which store it came from.
> View attachment 253703


Teresa M, all you stuff looks so pretty all grouped together like that. The colors and everything go so well, looks like a store display.


----------



## Tannasgach

Teresa.Macabre said:


> Wanted to share my finds so far for the year.. after weeks of searching I finally found the hearse at Marshalls so I am ecstatic!
> 
> A lot of these items have been posted on here already but if there is anything that catches your eye I can definitely tell you which store it came from.
> View attachment 253703


Ooooh, that is a pretty display! Teresa, where did you get the bat barware set? I have a Dracula's Pub sign from BL and next year I want to set up a vampire display in the bar area. Those accessories would be perfect.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Tannasgach said:


> Ooooh, that is a pretty display! Teresa, where did you get the bat barware set? I have a Dracula's Pub sign from BL and next year I want to set up a vampire display in the bar area. Those accessories would be perfect.




You didn't ask me but , I got the bat bar set at HG, it was 9.99 I think. I posted a close up picture of it on here somewhere...it's been a awhile ago.


----------



## dustin2dust

Has anyone noticed if there is a three tiered spider web server in black? I have seen a two tiered one in black and a three tiered in silver (which I kind of regret passing up), but I'd really like three tiers in black if it is out there.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Tannasgach said:


> Ooooh, that is a pretty display! Teresa, where did you get the bat barware set? I have a Dracula's Pub sign from BL and next year I want to set up a vampire display in the bar area. Those accessories would be perfect.


disembodiedvoice is correct... I got mine at HG as well. And yes it was either $9.99 or $12.99 I can't recall. Hope you find them because they would be perfect with your plan!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

disembodiedvoice said:


> Teresa M, all you stuff looks so pretty all grouped together like that. The colors and everything go so well, looks like a store display.


Thank you very much! I definitely have certain a certain colour scheme and each room has certain themes.. makes everything flow together.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Jenn&Matt how much was the bat candle holder? I'm taking a walk into town tomorrow for baby wipes and I want to stop in Ross.
I just paid my rent and I don't get paid till Thursday so right now I'm sad I couldn't drive to TJMaxx or Marshalls this weekend to search for the hearse :'(


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

KissingCoffins said:


> Jenn&Matt how much was the bat candle holder? I'm taking a walk into town tomorrow for baby wipes and I want to stop in Ross.
> I just paid my rent and I don't get paid till Thursday so right now I'm sad I couldn't drive to TJMaxx or Marshalls this weekend to search for the hearse :'(


It's $11.99. There's a couple of numbers on the price sticker, so I'll post them here in case it helps - D1069 C6016 & 400126083497. It has a "Mysterious Manor" tag hanging from it too, which I think you can see in my photo of it. Hope you find it ~ it's very nice! BTW, it's about 15 inches tall.


----------



## Ditsterz

I wasn't planning on going to HG anymore since they kept having the same inventory but glad I decided to go today.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Thank you! Ooh I seriously hope I find it at my store! I'll wait till Thursday to check


----------



## kmeyer1313

Has anybody else found that retro Halloween sign from post #155? I haven't found it at the T.J.Maxx near me - going to try the Marshall's in the next day or two....and I love it!


----------



## Aquarius

kmeyer1313
I have seen those Halloween blocks in TJ Maxx a few weeks ago. I bought a set last year. I will check if I go out tomorrow.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

deleted post


----------



## Jottle

OK. So to update, I actually have a perfect *small* *hearse* (no damage) available again for anyone who might be interested. I'm happy to mail it to you (cost+shipping) if you are still looking for one. Please PM me with your zip code. First one to PM gets it.


----------



## SkullAddict

I really like this black cat pulling the pumpkin on wheels I saw at HomeGoods today! I really just wanted the black cat though!!! 













I saw these really cool Skull and Raven pillows as well as this flying witch latern at Michaels today. I was impressed. I wanted the raven pillow but i don't really know where I'd put it. It was a little pricey at $29.99, but I think it was 40% off right now.


----------



## SkullAddict

I did really like this bat and skull candle holder at Home Goods. I might have to go back for it (if it's still there!) 







I really really like this little girl riding the black raven. I wish she wasn't carrying the pumpkin though becuse I would want to leave it out all year! 







I also like the big witch and big pumpkin thing in the front, although they aren't quite my style. Thought I'd post them in case someone else likes them.

I did come home will the winged bat skull crown bowl I posted on here several days ago. I decided I did really want it and was happy to find it again at a different location. I also bought the tall pillar with the skull and crow posted a couple times recently. I'll have to take a picture of all my great finds together this year!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks ladies for the heads up on the bat barware.  I love that it has a ice scoop too (I thought it was a spoon). Off to HGs......again!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 254024
> 
> I really really like this little girl riding the black raven. I wish she wasn't carrying the pumpkin though becuse I would want to leave it out all year!
> [.QUOTE]
> 
> I saw this at my Home Goods too. There is a little boy sitting on another raven that "goes" with her. I stood there holding them both for a while because they were SO CUTE, but I ultimately put them down because I've spent a lot and I already did buy a boy & girl Halloween figure this year. I held them for so long because I have a DD & a DS, so I turn into Mommy mush when I see things that make me think of them.


----------



## mr_synical

Has anyone seen the metal tombstone lights at Home Goods? We snagged one set, but want more. We looked at a couple other HGs, but neither had them.


----------



## whichypoo

where was the spirit cheese board from .. Is it useable?


----------



## LairMistress

whichypoo said:


> where was the spitits cheese board from .. Is it useable?


TJ Maxx carries them, I saw them at our store last week. I'm not sure about the other two stores though; we don't have either one nearby.


----------



## LairMistress

Aquarius said:


> kmeyer1313
> I have seen those Halloween blocks in TJ Maxx a few weeks ago. I bought a set last year. I will check if I go out tomorrow.


I guess my post didn't go through...spotty internet today! Our TJ Maxx had these blocks last week, too. I bought a set via PayPal last year from another forum member, because I didn't make it to our store in time to find them there. I put them out on my mantle yesterday.  I hope you find a set, or can get one from someone!


----------



## mb24

LairMistress said:


> I guess my post didn't go through...spotty internet today! Our TJ Maxx had these blocks last week, too. I bought a set via PayPal last year from another forum member, because I didn't make it to our store in time to find them there. I put them out on my mantle yesterday.  I hope you find a set, or can get one from someone!


I was able to find this set and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Jeepers

Whichypoo, I found the spirits cheese board at Marshalls. I'm not sure if it's usable or not.


----------



## panampia

I went to one of our 3 Home Goods tonight, around 7:30. I bought a terrific metal cake stand held up by 2 skeletons (like last year's Pottery Barn items) as well as a "sands of time" Skeleton hands holding a sand timer. But while at the checkout, making small talk with the cashier, he said they had sold 2 of the large hearses, and one smaller one today...3 hearses...I missed by about an hour......that is a horror!


----------



## SkullAddict

Ditsterz said:


> I wasn't planning on going to HG anymore since they kept having the same inventory but glad I decided to go today.
> View attachment 253844


Ditsterz, Great finds! I have not seen the pyramid type tombstone anywhere yet. That's cool with the raven on top. I'm curious about the pumpkin with the skull coming out....I haven't seen any black ones like that - only the orange. Did you paint it or find it that way? I'm really liking the black one!


----------



## Vsalz

Skulladdict- my marshalls had just a black cat on wheels. Very cool but gone when I went back. Keep checking.


----------



## _The_Void__

I also snagged one of the Ouija cheese boards from Homegoods, its dishwasher safe too!


----------



## Stochey

_The_Void__ said:


> I also snagged one of the Ouija cheese boards from Homegoods, its dishwasher safe too!
> 
> View attachment 254183


I would like to own this.

Said everyone who comes to this thread about something.


----------



## Hallow Girl

_The_Void__ said:


> I also snagged one of the Ouija cheese boards from Homegoods, its dishwasher safe too!
> 
> View attachment 254183


Is this like a cutting board?


----------



## _The_Void__

WickedChick said:


> Is this like a cutting board?


Its ceramic like a plate.


----------



## kmeyer1313

Now that I've seen more pics of them, Lairmistress, I want them even more! lol They just look so cool in the detailing.....


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Kenneth, I bought 2 of those skeleton busts and had to return both, one got busted in my car which I discovered when I got home and the other broke as I set down the bag inside my house. Luckily they did not give me a problem to return them, just giving you a heads up that it's very fragile, especially the rib area.


----------



## lilibat

I need that cheese board. A few years back I got a skull cheese knife set at World Market.


----------



## dawnski

Ugh, happened to me too.



Livetohaunt86 said:


> Kenneth, I bought 2 of those skeleton busts and had to return both, one got busted in my car which I discovered when I got home and the other broke as I set down the bag inside my house. Luckily they did not give me a problem to return them, just giving you a heads up that it's very fragile, especially the rib area.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I saw the dead and breakfast sign yesterday


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Kenneth, I bought 2 of those skeleton busts and had to return both, one got busted in my car which I discovered when I got home and the other broke as I set down the bag inside my house. Luckily they did not give me a problem to return them, just giving you a heads up that it's very fragile, especially the rib area.


Where did they break? I bought one too and I'm curious where their weak points are. So far mine is ok but he is in a box waiting patiently for decor to start going up, just want to make sure he survives.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Hey fellow HF fiends, 

Our Home Goods, Ross, TJMaxx and Marshall's have been understocked and oversold and our Halloween stuff is miserable this season! Would anyone be willing to help a ghoul out and pick up a few items? Specifically I'm looking for the PB Walking Dead styled candle holders/platters/bowls that I keep seeing posted here but that have yet to materialize at our stores.
Looking for treats like this:







and this:







And anything else that looks like it could fit into that "world."
Color isn't important...I'll paint if I have to.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

*Looking for someone willing to ship???*

Oops, double post. Sorry guys!


----------



## Ditsterz

SkullAddict said:


> Ditsterz, Great finds! I have not seen the pyramid type tombstone anywhere yet. That's cool with the raven on top. I'm curious about the pumpkin with the skull coming out....I haven't seen any black ones like that - only the orange. Did you paint it or find it that way? I'm really liking the black one!


I found it that way. Every other trip there I had seen a few pumpkins like that but they were all orange with the white face. Thought they were cute but didn't think they would mesh with the look I wanted. Then I went there and they had one black pumpkin so I got it. One day u might go there and find one. Seems like they are getting some new things I hadn't seen before. Otherwise, if u wanted to i'm sure u could get the orange one and paint it black. I had considered doing that myself at first.


----------



## SkullAddict

I'm trying to post a picture but my phone isn't letting me....I wanted to show everyone these really neat skull glasses I found. They were black martini glasses with a skull sandblasted into one side so that the skull is a light gray. I also found matching short glasses that were the same - tumblers? Is that what they are called? Anyways.... I picked up two of each. I'm a little picky....the sandblasting was a little off on a couple, but the ones I found stand out so incredibly nice! I apparently need to adjust storage space due to low memory on my phone....then I'll get a pic up.


----------



## SkullAddict

Here's what I brought home last night. The black etched skull glasses I mentioned above is what I really want to show everyone. I think they must have just put the martini glasses out, and I took the tumblers off a cart of stuff to be put out! 

The little skull plates came in a pack of six and are melamine. You can't use them in the microwave but are sooo cool! 

I don't normally go for the more cute stuff....but the little boy on the crow was just really neat. I might have to go back and find the girl on the crow too! 

...And the pillar of skulls! Just fantastic!!!! It's a nice large piece....with a flameless candle inside.


----------



## SkullAddict

Don't know why last pic is upside down! So disappointing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got these at marshals


----------



## jb1sb2

I really need to stay away from Homegoods! I feel like I am in one of those comercials where my budget is following me, silently judging...... Oh well, here are my finds from yesterday. I got another crowned skull pedistal and I found a halloween tree!


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2, Where did you find that nice halloween tree? Can I ask how much it was? I'm with you on my budget following me around making me feel guilty!!! I feel like a Halloween Shopaholic who needs a 12 step program!!!!! I only keep going because I absolutely must find the giant gargoyle with the curved horns this year. (Or at least that's what I've been telling myself!) I've been stalking three different HomeGoods, two Marshalls, and two TJMaxx's. I go somewhere every day almost, and I call all three of the HGs about the gargoyle almost everyday! I think I've crossed over into obsession!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Hey fellow HF fiends,
> 
> Our Home Goods, Ross, TJMaxx and Marshall's have been understocked and oversold and our Halloween stuff is miserable this season! Would anyone be willing to help a ghoul out and pick up a few items? Specifically I'm looking for the PB Walking Dead styled candle holders/platters/bowls that I keep seeing posted here but that have yet to materialize at our stores.
> Looking for treats like this:
> View attachment 254374
> 
> and this:
> View attachment 254375
> 
> And anything else that looks like it could fit into that "world."
> Color isn't important...I'll paint if I have to.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I haven't seen any of the big ones (top picture) at my Marshall's yet, but I bought the smaller one for myself. There were actually 3 of them the day I was there, but the other 2 were broken. I'll keep an eye out for you, but just be aware that I think the bottom one may be prone to a few weak points.


----------



## jb1sb2

Sure can! I found it at Homegoods, I have never seen one ther before so I was surprised..... Then more surprised when I saw it was only 19.99! And we need the same Halloween shopping rehab! I'm sure all the stores I stalk are sick of seeing me! But they will all get over it as long as I keep spending!  I love that gargoyle too! Haven't seen him here at all.


----------



## Nox Eterna

With thanks to halloweencreature for the idea...the body snatchers.....


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2, I think after work today I'm going to call Rochester and Syracuse stores....if that doesn't work....Erie PA. I'm in the Buffalo NY area so maybe I should try St. Catharines Ontario, Canada. A long drive would be worth the peace of mind at this point!!! Now instead of being hopeful I'm starting to worry about not finding it. One of the stores had a whole row of Halloween stuff cleared out...to make room for more someone said. When I called today I was told it is because they are condensing it! I swear at this point I would have spent less money if someone shipped it all the way across the country!! Hahaa ha ha


----------



## jb1sb2

SkullAddict, you may officially be more obsessed than me!  Maybe on the shipping, I'm suprised how many people don't take advantage of how much you can save printing your own usps postage at home!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to a couple different HG this morning...they were loaded with Halloween. They had some lovely serveware. I will post pics later today...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

btw, for anyone looking for the Ouija cheese board, i went to BB&B today and they didn't have it in store but they ordered it for me and will ship it to my home.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...e=&network=g&gclid=CIjmtaGJ7ccCFQ4FkQodXXEM4g


----------



## wickedwillingwench

this is what i got at home goods today


----------



## SkullAddict

wickedwillingwench said:


> this is what i got at home goods today


Nice finds!!! I found the orange one with the Raven early on....but I have not seen the square ones. I particularly like the top one, with the skull of couse. How big is it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SkullAddict said:


> Nice finds!!! I found the orange one with the Raven early on....but I have not seen the square ones. I particularly like the top one, with the skull of couse. How big is it?


SA, it's 12 x 12...a nice size. It is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I apologize if these have already been posted before now. Haven't been checking in here much and am getting ready to go to dinner but wanted to upload them before leaving. Still seeing nice stuff on the shelves.

Signage I thought was interesting:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And some other items that caught my eye. Sorry I just ran in and out today and didn't grab pricing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i have been very impressed with the offerings at HG this year. I was told by the manager today that there should be more coming, too!

Like I can afford that!


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Very unique sign. "I don't remember what I planted in that spot last year, but I know that it did not have bones..."



Ghost of Spookie said:


>


The darkened silver book is amazing. I dig the design of the other, but the coloring does not appeal to me in the least.


----------



## Kruella

*I went back to Home Goods for the zombie couple. This is a zombie couple, correct? 
My son got engaged last weekend, and his engagement party is October 30. I bought this bust to go on the dessert table. It was too perfect to pass up*!


----------



## SkullAddict

Nox Eterna said:


> With thanks to halloweencreature for the idea...the body snatchers.....
> View attachment 254537


Nox Eterna, 
This pic makes my day. Every time i look at it I smile!!!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Ugh!!! I'm not even going to admit how many miles I've driven looking for Deadgar!!!?????


----------



## Barbie K

Saki.Girl said:


> Got these at marshals
> 
> 
> [/URL]


OMG! that is the cauldron I have been looking for since last month. No luck here yet =(
Was that at Marshalls/HG or just Marshalls? I gotta have it! Oh one last thing, how big is it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hallow's Eve said:


> Ugh!!! I'm not even going to admit how many miles I've driven looking for Deadgar!!!&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


i havent' seen any more but will keep an eye out.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ahhhhh!!!!! The eye of newt sign! I haven't found Jeepers and myself one of those yet!!!!! And now You show me another one (the owl) !?!?!?!.....


----------



## jb1sb2

I already have the dragon tombstone (it reminds me of game of thrones), but what is this magnificent brownish tombstone in front of it?????? I need to see what it looks like!


----------



## Jeepers

I love that skel-e-grow sign!


----------



## SkullAddict

Garthgoyle said:


> Very unique sign. "I don't remember what I planted in that spot last year, but I know that it did not have bones..."
> 
> 
> 
> The darkened silver book is amazing. I dig the design of the other, but the coloring does not appeal to me in the least.


Garthgoyle, I agree with you. I really like the silver one with the key!


----------



## SkullAddict

Hallow's Eve, That's how I feel about the Gargoyle I'm trying to hunt down. I'll keep an eye out for Deadgar for you too!


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb1, Here is a pic of a partial front. I apologize...this is not my pic...I had downloaded it from an earlier part of this forum because I liked the gargolyes. I recognized the shape though and realized it was in this forum somewhere...


----------



## LairMistress

Were you wanting a better picture of the gargoyle totem?


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks Skulladdict! A crowned skull, love the look of it! Go figure..... yet another thing to look for!


----------



## jb1sb2

I almost missed this today, noticed it on my third walk thru!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Someone mentioned the Dead & Breakfast sign a few page back. I've been getting somewhat caught up and started reading from Page 102. I actually bought the D&B sign today and posted a photo under an another thread but here it is since it was mentioned here. It has a black ribbon hanger which you can partially see. Only 7.99.










I thought I remember seeing this last year or maybe the year before not sure. But I loved the weathered look of it and I'm sure I'll revisit the haunted hotel/B&B aspect in a few years. Got the signage for it now! Only 7.99.


So many cool things posted in the last few weeks. BTW people looking for the skeleton figures holding up tea lights, pillar candles, etc. and wanting to see photos of the variety of items and colors of finish (I saw silver, gold and bronze), I'll repost these. My HGs store had Halloween in early August but it looks like some of your stores and just starting to get stocked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW did anyone notice or get a close up photo of the black winged gargoyle in lbc's 9th photo, top shelf, in this post:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ls-canadian-counterparts-107.html#post1784080

Looks very cool.


----------



## Jottle

Jottle said:


> View attachment 252839


Last post before I return this to the store. Sorry to clutter the thread. I'm offering to ship (covering my purchase cost+shipping only) one new hearse to any forum member that might be looking for one. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jottle said:


> Last post before I return this to the store. Sorry to clutter the thread. I'm offering to ship (covering my purchase cost+shipping only) one new hearse to any forum member that might be looking for one. Please PM me if interested.



Jottle, I would post that under the thread asking for shipping items. I'm sure someone is looking for it and would be happy to take it. I personally loved it from the moment I saw it but really have no more room for decor items unless I start getting rid of things.  I see way more items, especially this year, that I like compared to what I can take home anymore. These shopping threads are just killers.


----------



## lbc

GoS, I estimate that the Black Gargoyle is around 30 inches tall. It was very heavy, so of course it was on a top shelf surrounded by glass items. I considered taking him home with me, until I reminded myself what an expert I am at breaking things. That is why I only look at Home Goods.

Here is an enlarged photo. I hope it helps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow HE IS AWESOME. Almost looks like he is made of obsidian (which I'm sure he's not). I too am a gargoyle fan and have a number of them. Bought my first ones from HomeGoods I believe. I haven't seen this guy turn up in my area.

Yeah I love how they also stick the price tags on the bottom of the heavy stuff. I have learned you can usually take your phone and switch to the front camera (at least on my iPhone) and stick the phone under the glass shelf and get a photo of the price tag that way. A lot safer than trying to move some of this stuff.


----------



## SkullAddict

Thank you LairMistress!!! I just found it recently and love it (bc i saw it on this thread)!!! Now if I can find the large medium gray gargoyle with the curved horns I'll be a happy camper!!!


----------



## SkullAddict

Ghost of Spookie, I really like the Dead and Breakfast sign, but I don't know where I would put it. What I really like though is the Frankenstein that's partially in your second picture! Somewhere on this thread I saw him. Pretty cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to HG today and no more PB knock offs. Sorry.


----------



## SkullAddict

Anyone on here have a sku number for the large (med to light gray) gargoyle with the long curved horns and slightly turned face?


----------



## Komodokat

Hi there! I'm new to the forum but I've been searching for the light-up headless horseman globe! I bought one off ebay and it arrived completely smashed. I found a second one and the light doesn't work. I'm so hoping you can help me out? I'm really desperately trying to acquire one of these in perfect working condition. Can send payment via paypal immediately!

Thanks for your time,
Komodokat


----------



## dustin2dust

Komodokat said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the forum but I've been searching for the light-up headless horseman globe! I bought one off ebay and it arrived completely smashed. I found a second one and the light doesn't work. I'm so hoping you can help me out? I'm really desperately trying to acquire one of these in perfect working condition. Can send payment via paypal immediately!
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Komodokat


You might have better luck posting in the thread for people wanting things shipped to them. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...d-them-out-their-area-want-list-requests.html


----------



## Komodokat

Sorry about that -I was responding to someone in another thread and somehow it posted here. Again, total noob so please forgive my ignorance!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Thanks to everyone keeping a lookout for Deadgar! Definitely interested if someone manages to pick one up!!! picked up the Dead & Breakfast sign yesterday. Found a pair of really neat skull ceramic lanterns with flameless candles in them. 12.99 each, went back for them and someone bought one of them. decided to buy the one left and be on the lookout for another. Pricetag missing, didnt believe the price i told them. They went to the floor to "look for something similar, came back with a 24.99 price due to the flameless candle in it. Told them no way! Why would i pay double??? i really wish they had a better way to track and look things up. Manager was a little crappy in his attitude. Anyway, if you do see them, be careful when you pick them up by the handle, my husband almost lost the ceramic part as it came out of the hole. We were gonna fix that and make it more stable.


----------



## scareifyoudare

We found Count & Countess Dracula.
View attachment 255221


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Not sure if my pm went through. if still available, I'm interested in the mini hearse.


----------



## Jeepers

Nice find! Welcome to the Forum, Scareifyoudare!


----------



## HalloScream

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I totally lucked out today! My DH always goes back to work on Sundays, so I try to get myself & the kids out of the house to distract them from the first day of Daddy being back to work. Selfishly, sometimes I take them on the hunt for Halloween stuff, but I guess that's Mommy's prerogative! Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, we went to Marshall's Home Goods & Dollar Tree, and had awesome luck at both! I guess I was confused, because I thought that everyone was finding the smaller hearses at TJ Maxx stores, but lo and behold - one was waiting for me at Marshall's Home Goods!
> Ahhh!!!
> 
> I snatched that sucker up so fast it's a wonder I didn't whack my DD's head when I reached over her to get it off the shelf!
> I also found one of those neat Sleepy Hollow-inspired statuettes (only one there), and we picked up a nice candle that is labeled Dragonsblood & Tarragon, but smells sort of licorice/clove-like. All 3 of us - me, DD4 and DS2 - gave it a thumbs up!
> 
> Also pictured - a bat candlestick I bought last week, but I now realize I got from Ross. Sorry I grouped it with the wrong set of stores.
> 
> View attachment 253724
> 
> 
> I am actually quite in shock - I found *BOTH* Halloween items I desperately wanted this year! I found one Big Lots Witch on the shelf, and now one hearse! I should probably stop looking at ALL pictures here now so that I don't wreck my streak!
> 
> If I had bags of money, I would have come home with a good looking skull that had light-up eyes that stood on a pile of books - it was a good 2-3ft tall. And I saw the awesome reaper that stands on top of a grave (I think) that was holding a lantern for $99. He was harder to see since he was on top of a table & in the back, but very intimidating!


I love that Headless Horseman statue. I hope that I can find him.

I haven't been to Home Goods in the last 2 weeks. I'll have to go back next weekend. Does anybody remember seeing any LED candle sets at Home Goods?


----------



## Jeepers

HalloScream, HG had 5 candle candle sets for 19.99. They were the big pillar candles. The largest was 6" tall x 4" wide. I bought 2 sets and they are heavenly!


----------



## lanie077

My homegoods/ marshall finds. I went in looking for any of the busts but neither of the stores had any. So i got these instead. The marshals had another headless horseman statue if anyone still wants one. Next time i go in if its still there i will grab it.


----------



## Creeping Shadow

Fifth trip today under the guise of looking for a mug to match our China...$95.00 later we leave with more amazing things. 
This has been the best shopping spot this year. Every other place is late to put stuff out and looks like last years stuff


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw this beauty today, I refrained from buying it. But this one is huge! 25" wide and 2' tall and heavy! It's just like the smaller one I already bought but much bigger.


----------



## jb1sb2

I did leave with this guy though. I think I have to paint the pumpkin, I don't care for the silver at all.


----------



## jb1sb2

I don't remember who it was that was doubting their purchase of the wreath because of the kids on it. I had mentioned there was one that had cats and no children. I ran across it again today, so I thought I would post a picture.


----------



## scream1297

I've been following this thread for about two or so weeks now and in that amount of time I have visited 8 different home goods, marshalls, and tjmaxx. I can't find the vintage halloween blocks ANYWHERE. I know I can buy them online, but the markup is crazy, I've heard that they're only $10 at HG. I really wanted to purchase two sets, but at this point I'd even be happy with one!

If anyone finds a set and would be kind enough to purchase for me, I will pay!


----------



## Hallow Girl

scream1297 said:


> I've been following this thread for about two or so weeks now and in that amount of time I have visited 8 different home goods, marshalls, and tjmaxx. I can't find the vintage halloween blocks ANYWHERE. I know I can buy them online, but the markup is crazy, I've heard that they're only $10 at HG. I really wanted to purchase two sets, but at this point I'd even be happy with one!
> 
> If anyone finds a set and would be kind enough to purchase for me, I will pay!
> View attachment 255352


I will be going to home goods tomorrow. I saw 2 of them on Saturday. If they still have it I will pick one up for you.


----------



## Hallow Girl

scream1297 said:


> I've been following this thread for about two or so weeks now and in that amount of time I have visited 8 different home goods, marshalls, and tjmaxx. I can't find the vintage halloween blocks ANYWHERE. I know I can buy them online, but the markup is crazy, I've heard that they're only $10 at HG. I really wanted to purchase two sets, but at this point I'd even be happy with one!
> 
> If anyone finds a set and would be kind enough to purchase for me, I will pay!
> View attachment 255352


I found it for you PM me


----------



## Hallow Girl

scream1297 said:


> I've been following this thread for about two or so weeks now and in that amount of time I have visited 8 different home goods, marshalls, and tjmaxx. I can't find the vintage halloween blocks ANYWHERE. I know I can buy them online, but the markup is crazy, I've heard that they're only $10 at HG. I really wanted to purchase two sets, but at this point I'd even be happy with one!
> 
> If anyone finds a set and would be kind enough to purchase for me, I will pay!
> View attachment 255352


..........


----------



## HalloScream

Jeepers said:


> HalloScream, HG had 5 candle candle sets for 19.99. They were the big pillar candles. The largest was 6" tall x 4" wide. I bought 2 sets and they are heavenly!


Thanks! I found this set today for $12.99. 










I also found this crow on a branch statue that I liked but ended up passing on it.


----------



## dustin2dust

I feel like I hit the Homegoods jackpot the other day! I love the black glass shaker with the skull etched in it and there were matching martini glasses that I had in my basket, then took out, convincing myself I didn't need them. I called the next day to see if they were still there (which they were), had them put them on hold for me and by the time I got there, they sold them from the on hold spot to another customer. I was crushed. But I still got several other really cool items on other trips! 
One of the three HGs in my area is already clearing out their Halloween area, another which I had the glasses on hold at said the manager said to tell people that they will still be getting Halloween items in and the third one I have only visited once because it is a bit far out there,so I'm not sure if they still have items. I was hoping to get one of the three tiered spiderweb servers, but I'm telling myself I need to hold off so I have something to buy next year!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

jb1sb2 said:


> I did leave with this guy though. I think I have to paint the pumpkin, I don't care for the silver at all.


Which store did you find this at? I bought this horseman last year and painted it as well but this past weekend it got destroyed by a frame that fell so I'm trying to find another one.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare




----------



## jb1sb2

I found him at Homegoods, I will keep an eye out for another one!


----------



## Hallow Girl

...........


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

My Homegoods had a huge headless horseman sign that stands alone. I should have taken a picture of it, but I was in a rush. If anyone is dying to see it, I can get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

WickedChick said:


> ...........


lol that bead or pumpkin on that tree makes it look like Uncle Gorey has a spooky red eye


----------



## disembodiedvoice

AZHalloweenScare said:


> View attachment 255649
> View attachment 255650
> View attachment 255651


I really like the salem sign and the skull sign....come to think of it there isn't much in these HG pics that I don't like.


----------



## kristinms8

Pretty Little Nightmare- would love to see a pic of the sign if you have a chance to post. Thx!


----------



## jb1sb2

My finds from the last couple of days. It has definitely slowed down, but there are still good things to be had.  I hot a pair of the stacked skulls last year in a bone color, all of the skulls have led lights. But I love this single candle black pair! Perfect for my Voodoo alter I still have to build......


----------



## jb1sb2

AZHalloweenScare, Did you happen to notice how much that skeleton guy holding the platter was?


----------



## Sirmeili

jb1sb2 said:


> My finds from the last couple of days. It has definitely slowed down, but there are still good things to be had.  I hot a pair of the stacked skulls last year in a bone color, all of the skulls have led lights. But I love this single candle black pair! Perfect for my Voodoo alter I still have to build......


My wife would LOVE the fruit basket / banana hanger!!!! I wish I could have found one around here!


----------



## jb1sb2

It's reasonably priced also at $7.99! It's hard to tell because it's wrapped in bubble wrap, but it has a spider that hangs down. There are matching pieces to it also a three tier cupcake/cookie holder, bowls and a small platter too.


----------



## Sirmeili

jb1sb2 said:


> It's reasonably priced also at $7.99! It's hard to tell because it's wrapped in bubble wrap, but it has a spider that hangs down. There are matching pieces to it also a three tier cupcake/cookie holder, bowls and a small platter too.


She would literally use it year round. Where did you find it?


----------



## jb1sb2

They are at Homegoods.


----------



## Barbie K

After searching for a couple of weeks for this cauldron I finally found it at Marshalls!

Ugh! Still can't fix the sideways pictures.


----------



## Sirmeili

jb1sb2 said:


> They are at Homegoods.


Figures. I don't think we have them around here


----------



## trickster

Hi All, Been lurking for awhile and decided to post . Found these at my local Home Goods. Have seen so many great items this year. Everytime I say this is it , you guys pull me back in .


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

jb1sb2 said:


> AZHalloweenScare, Did you happen to notice how much that skeleton guy holding the platter was?


I do not but my guess would be around $15


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw this at Home Goods today. Biggest cauldron I have seen. $149.99


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw that one at one of our stores also. It is a big one, but too pricey for me.


----------



## Nox Eterna

jb1sb2 said:


> I saw that one at one of our stores also. It is a big one, but too pricey for me.


Haha yeah, that's why it is still sitting in the store


----------



## jb1sb2

. I did end up buying the smaller one just like it though.


----------



## HexMe

So annoyed with every Homegoods / Marshalls / TJ Maxx in my area. All I want is an Edgar, that's all! One HG I hit yesterday had six, SIX, of the pirate busts. Why on EARTH would their buyer select 6 of the exact same bust when there are clearly many different styles to choose from? I'm done searching, ain't nobody got time for this.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

HexMe said:


> So annoyed with every Homegoods / Marshalls / TJ Maxx in my area. All I want is an Edgar, that's all! One HG I hit yesterday had six, SIX, of the pirate busts. Why on EARTH would their buyer select 6 of the exact same bust when there are clearly many different styles to choose from? I'm done searching, ain't nobody got time for this.


I feel the exact same way!!! I've been looking for him for almost a month now! Driven all over Charlotte!! I sooooo wish I'd find him already. My husband has even been stopping for me! ❤


----------



## mariem

trickster said:


> Hi All, Been lurking for awhile and decided to post . Found these at my local Home Goods. Have seen so many great items this year. Everytime I say this is it , you guys pull me back in .


Welcome. Glad you decided to come out of lurking. We all get drawn out eventually. 

Marie


----------



## jb1sb2

Hollow's Eve, So you have also been my Homegoods competition in the Charlotte area! I know there is at least one other guy buying all of the bigger stuff he can at our Homegoods stores! Grrrrrr !!!! (I don't think he is on the forum) Good luck to you though! I haven't seen any of the busts in a few weeks now, well except the till death do we part couple from last year (two of those still at local stores), and the glitter monstrosity with the top hat. ( no offense intended to those who like him, I just think he is horrible! ) Now that is a good spouse! He's a keeper! LOL!


----------



## kristinms8

Saw these awesome large free standing signs at Home Goods on Stevens Creek in Cupertino today. They were amazing!


----------



## SpookySarah

I love the vintage Halloween blocks! I haven't seen them yet, but I did pick up the wreath with the vintage Halloween kids.


----------



## jb1sb2

Picked this sign up today, perfect for my theme this year!


----------



## SepiaKeys

Hallow's Eve said:


> I feel the exact same way!!! I've been looking for him for almost a month now! Driven all over Charlotte!! I sooooo wish I'd find him already. My husband has even been stopping for me! ❤


I feel your pain, guys. I had to call four HG every other day, get friendly with their regulars, and embarrass myself talking with their inventory people describing what I wanted over and over. I finally found my Deadgar after about three weeks of haunting and just about giving up that I would get him. Calling the nights when they get shipments in is a good way to go. Also being relentless. Also having no pride and very nicely hounding the employees until they know you by name .


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Forgot I got this little guy earlier in the HG shopping madness. I kept him in the bag wrapped up so he fell under the radar. He is cuter than I usually go for but he seemed so Harry Potter ( which I adore) so I brought him home for safe keeping.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

SepiaKeys, I have totally embarrassed myself in asking for Deadgar!! Lol I think my four 12's working is putting a crimp in my Halloween hunting! Jb1sb2 I'm pretty much done! At least I better be! &#55357;&#56860; Nice to see someone local!


----------



## SkullAddict

Hallow's Eve and SepiaKeys... I have been calling three different Home Goods and a few TJ Maxx's about the Gargoyle I'm looking for. It's ironic because I keep getting the same people on the phone and they are starting to joke with me about how I keep getting them.... Sometimes I go to the stores anyways in case they missed it or were lying or in case another customer set it somewhere else in the store! It's slightly maddening at this point...sanity wise. Strangely enough...in all of my hunting (and I go somewhere alost every day)...i might have seen one Deadgar all season in the first two weeks Halloween stuff started to come out before I found this forum. I'm not even 100% sure I did see it, but an employee told me about selling it when we talking about a Frankenstein bust. I just haven't seen any in my area. I really do wonder how they disperse their inventory sometimes! It seems like everything is gone well before October arrives in my area....my stores are winding down already and shrinking their sections....


----------



## SkullAddict

On a more positive note... I thought I'd post some stuff I saw today. I wanted this really bad but couldn't justify thirty dollars after all the money I've already been spending. I thought it was a game at first, but it's a picture or art to hang on the wall. I haven't seen anything like it. Very nice and unusual.


----------



## SkullAddict

Close ups.... 







I really loved this and wanted to take it home...


----------



## RCIAG

At this point my guess is that most stores aren't getting new stuff. If anything they're probably trying to unload Halloween to move in Christmas already!

Home Goods is one of those cases where if you see it you better buy it, don't wait or come back later hoping it will be on sale because it won't be there. You need to visit early & often. I got my Frankie bust within the first 2 weeks of them starting to put stuff out in August.


----------



## SkullAddict

This little guy did come home with me despite how cute it is! The skeleton salt and peper shakers came home with me also. 















Today was the first I've seen any of these cute little party dip spreader things. ...not quite my style, but I thought someone out there will probably love them!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I know my HG isn't getting anything new in. About 2 weeks ago, they condensed all the Halloween starting moving the shelving and put up a big ol' sign saying they were remodeling....really ? in the height of Halloween season lol what are they thinking. Probably how they can make the store better for all the Christmas stuff.


----------



## SkullAddict

This big silver bucket is amazing. 








Today was the first I've seen any green witches.... 







I'm not quite sure how one would hang these....but they were metal cob web decorations... I kept thinking they were shelves, but i think you'd screw thm into the ceiling...?


----------



## jb1sb2

Where was that sign at SkullAddict ? Homegoods?


----------



## SkullAddict

I've been seeing a lot of ghost garland like this but today was the first I'd seen the skulls. I'm kind of wishing I had grabbed them....


----------



## jb1sb2

Likewise Hallow'sEve! I don't blame you, I think I'm done at those particular stores for the year also. They are dwindling on stock and barely trickling anything in at this point anyway.


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2, the sign that looks like the game board was at a Homegoods. The Nevermore sign was at a HomeGoods also....


----------



## jb1sb2

Grrr.... I may have to look for that game board looking sign now.....


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2... I hate to do this to you....but it was very cool. I'll admit that I fought with myself over it. If it had been fifteen or twenty dollars I would have snatched it with out thinking about it. I'm going to need to start saving up for next year's Halloween store madness!


----------



## jb1sb2

No worries SkullAddict, I always manage to find something on here that I want! I need to save more for next year also! I have spent way too much already this season and haven't even bought my big props I want this year yet! Not to mention my garage looks like a lumber yard, and that wood is supposed to be turned into a voodoo/witch shack magically while I am out shopping I guess..... Lol!


----------



## SkullAddict

I know your pain, Jb1sb2!!! I just moved three weeks ago and haven't finished unpacking because I keep needing to drive to so many different locations in my crazed gargoyle hunt! I'm definitely dwindling in my energy and time and sanity tho.... I just keep thinking what if I don't call or go one the one day it's there! This torture is wonderfully maddening yet horribly dissapointing simultaneously!


----------



## jb1sb2

Hahaha great description! Good luck on the unpacking and the hunt! I haven't seen the first sign of either of the bigger gargoyle styles in my area. :/


----------



## scareifyoudare

I keep saying I'm done. However, my husband did just find the mini hearse for me last week! I found one earlier in the season and passed. Regretted that! We even stopped by one in Asheville over the weekend. They had three busts. No Deadgar. I'm off work today, debating on hitting a couple.... this is a sickness! But, yes they are definitely slowing things down. May have to set my sights on Target now. Lol


----------



## jb1sb2

I found these two today. I didn't know the skull bottle came in black also.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Ooh I like the skull bottle! I wonder if they are actually food safe I would fill it with cranberry juice 
And those metal cobwebs would look so good on a car!


----------



## jb1sb2

Unfortunately KissingCoffins they are not, which bugs me. Oh well they look awesome anyway!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Ah darn! Still would look really nice on a bar shelf. I want to make an occult theme bar one glorious day when I have my house. Lots of nice bottles on shelves behind cobwebs and black rosaries hanging from the ceiling


----------



## jb1sb2

Yep. Your vision sounds amazing!


----------



## jb1sb2

I found deadgar in a water globe!


----------



## Nox Eterna

jb1sb2 said:


> I found deadgar in a water globe!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought I was done


----------



## jb1sb2

I'M SORRY! I got excited over him..... I knew I should have refrained from posting him....


----------



## _The_Void__

There were several Edgar water globes at the Homegoods in Westboro MA, I didn't know they were sought after! I passed on him.


----------



## Nox Eterna

jb1sb2 said:


> I'M SORRY! I got excited over him..... I knew I should have refrained from posting him....


 Haha, no I love seeing all of these things. I did, however, just burn the heck out of my self with the hot glue gun. I'm sure it wasn't your fault 
LOL


----------



## SkullAddict

Deadgar in a water globe???? Oh man! I like that.


----------



## jb1sb2

The Void, I think quite a few people on here are crazy for Deadgar in any form. I know I am!


----------



## jb1sb2

Lol! I am the same. Torture myself looking at all the stuff.... Even if I can't find it locally! Ohhhh hot glue burn, hate it when that happens!


----------



## jb1sb2

SkullAddict, I am glad they left him simple with no lights or sound. Well now if it played a reading of Nevermore or crows squawking I wouldn't complain!


----------



## Greenwick

I love that water globe! I would keep it around all year long. Been listening to a lot of Poe lately. He is writing is so much more impressive than I remember!


----------



## jb1sb2

I will be leaving him out in my home office. I love Poe! Glad to hear you are rediscovering him!


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2, I'm sooo excited!!!! I found Deadgar in the water globe!!!! Yaayyy! I like the big busts, but it seemed a little big for me (not that i found a big one). The water globe is perfect though! U r right...it is nice just simple without any lights nor music. (A Nevermore reading would have been superb!!!! Great idea by the way!) I can put this with the couple books I have and leave it out all year. I really would have liked the titles written on the books in the globe but maybe that is getting pretty small!


----------



## SkullAddict

So, I went to five different stores today looking for Water Globe Deadgar and found this headless horseman. I've seen different versions of him in stores and posted on here, but I don't recall anyone seeing or posting one with the pumpkin lighting up! (Has anyone else seen this one?) I liked the silver ones, but I thought this was too cool to pass up. Maybe I'm just getting sentimental that the merchandise is winding down. I still have a little hope that I will find that giant gargoyle, but we'll see!


----------



## jb1sb2

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! I am so excited for you SkullAddict !!!!! Thanks! And that sounds like a great idea! Mine is staying out all year in my home office!


----------



## jb1sb2

And what the what?!?!?!?! A horseman with a light up pumpkin?!?!?!?! I have the regular one but have not seen or heard of a light up pumpkin one! I would rather have that one! That's awesome!


----------



## SkullAddict

Isn't that pretty cool?!!!! I'm excited about today's finds. At first I was thinking I would paint him silver like the other ones I had been seeing. The silver is very striking....but I might just leave him how he is. He looks fantastic lit up. 

I also saw two new gravestones I hadn't seen before. Maybe next year I'll start investing in one or two of those. I really liked the one with the skull and bat on it. Both have little gargoyles in the bottom corner with candles that light up. I'll try to post the pic of it (sometimes my phone is difficult).


----------



## SkullAddict

Here we go! My phone finally loaded the picture! I didn't get these, but they were cool!


----------



## jb1sb2

Yes it's very cool! Noooooo don't paint it! I would be happy to trade you my silver pumpkin one for that one if you would rather have that one. Don't blame you if you keep that one either though. I love those tombstones too! I want that same one you like! I saw it at one of my stores, but had a bunch of stuff in my cart already, so I thought I will grab it next time. (It was still early then) Bad idea! Never saw another one!


----------



## grim gravely

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 258202
> 
> 
> So, I went to five different stores today looking for Water Globe Deadgar and found this headless horseman. I've seen different versions of him in stores and posted on here, but I don't recall anyone seeing or posting one with the pumpkin lighting up! (Has anyone else seen this one?) I liked the silver ones, but I thought this was too cool to pass up. Maybe I'm just getting sentimental that the merchandise is winding down. I still have a little hope that I will find that giant gargoyle, but we'll see!


The light up horseman first came out last year. I saw it a few times this year too.


----------



## belladonna

My horseman doesn't light up! I still like it, and wish it was life sized. I have been hitting every TJ/HG that I can in search of a ouiji board cheese plate. Saw it on instagram.


----------



## grim gravely

belladonna said:


> My horseman doesn't light up! I still like it, and wish it was life sized. I have been hitting every TJ/HG that I can in search of a ouiji board cheese plate. Saw it on instagram.


My store had the ouija board cheese plate up front near the checkout registers.


----------



## belladonna

Gah!!!! 
Just when had convinced myself it didn't exist.


----------



## SkullAddict

Awwww! Jb1sb2, If I didn't looove the pumpkin lighting up I would trade you! If I see another one I'll grab it. (I'm not going to paint it....my initial thought was I liked the armour silver...) 

Grim Gravely.... I was wondering if anyone else had seen one. Very interesting! Thank you. 

I haven't seen any of the ouiji plates here yet either. (Although, I suppose that it's very possible ppl snag stuff before I get to any of the stores after work.)


----------



## Caroluna

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 258202
> 
> 
> So, I went to five different stores today looking for Water Globe Deadgar and found this headless horseman. I've seen different versions of him in stores and posted on here, but I don't recall anyone seeing or posting one with the pumpkin lighting up! (Has anyone else seen this one?) I liked the silver ones, but I thought this was too cool to pass up. Maybe I'm just getting sentimental that the merchandise is winding down. I still have a little hope that I will find that giant gargoyle, but we'll see!


I bought one like this last year at HomeGoods.


----------



## jb1sb2

No worries SkullAddict! Don't blame you one bit! Silver armor? Haven't seen that either. Mine is black with some deep burgandy and a silver pumpkin. ( I am determined to paint that orange ) I saw a couple of the Ouija board cheese plates at one of our stores yesterday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am defnitely NOT going back to Home Goods any more this year. I bought the large Sleepy Hollow Inn sign, the light up headless horseman and two of those really great gothic candle sconces with skulls on them. DH is gonna kill me.


----------



## jb1sb2

I want a pair of those gothic skull wall sconces!


----------



## SepiaKeys

I found my Deadgar water globe! Plus some raven flameless candles and lantern to add to my Lenore shrine (work in progress ). My local HG was completely cleaned out of any big stuff (tombstones etc), but it did look like they were still getting new things in on the regular shelves, albeit at a slower rate, since there were definitely a new crop of things to choose from since last time I visited.

I popped over to TJ Maxx and found a Frankenstein globe, decided to pass on it although I am wondering if I should have gotten it now. It is possible TJ Maxx will stock the Deadgar globe too, for those of you haunting HG for him. (Also found a small Dead and Breakfast sign to go with the larger one from HG, wheee.)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

jb1sb2 said:


> I want a pair of those gothic skull wall sconces!


i was thrillled to find not one...not two...but three of them on the shelf. I should have bought that third one but even $15 a whack adds up quick! Sigh.


----------



## jb1sb2

Awesome Sephiakeys! I think it's unlikely Tj's will get Deadgar. Never know though I guess.


----------



## jb1sb2

I stores never got any of them that I saw anyway! BOO! Glad you found a pair for yourself though! I totally understand the cost. Everything adds up quick at a Homegoods!


----------



## SepiaKeys

jb1sb2 said:


> Awesome Sephiakeys! I think it's unlikely Tj's will get Deadgar. Never know though I guess.


Lol yeah the busts have only popped up in HG that I know of (has someone found them elsewhere?), but the water globe Deadgar could maybe make an appearance at TJ Maxx since Frankenstein globe did, both of them Spooky Night products (I think!). In any case, I thought I'd pass it along in case someone is desperately needing the globe.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Paint It Black said:
> 
> 
> 
> More things I "needed" at Home Goods today:
> 
> 
> These were $9.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those! I hope my store gets those in!
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these recently? My store has not gotten them and I want them so bad!
Click to expand...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these recently? My store has not gotten them and I want them so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw them and they are probably the one other thing I would like to have ! I never saw several things that were posted here though, right in the middle of all of this my store decided to remodel...wth? most of the shelves were emptied and moved around, at first I thought they were closing and I almost had a melt down but then they put up the sign about remodeling... but it did put a a damper on the halloween shopping.
> If anyone still sees these and doesn't want them ( who would that be??) I would love them ( of course I would pay)
> I had forgotten they existed so thanks for making me want something else PLM
Click to expand...


----------



## X-Pired

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 257385
> 
> On a more positive note... I thought I'd post some stuff I saw today. I wanted this really bad but couldn't justify thirty dollars after all the money I've already been spending. I thought it was a game at first, but it's a picture or art to hang on the wall. I haven't seen anything like it. Very nice and unusual.


If love, love this sign. If anyone finds this and is willing to ship it please send me a pm.


----------



## X-Pired

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 258202
> 
> 
> So, I went to five different stores today looking for Water Globe Deadgar and found this headless horseman. I've seen different versions of him in stores and posted on here, but I don't recall anyone seeing or posting one with the pumpkin lighting up! (Has anyone else seen this one?) I liked the silver ones, but I thought this was too cool to pass up. Maybe I'm just getting sentimental that the merchandise is winding down. I still have a little hope that I will find that giant gargoyle, but we'll see!


I'm also looking for this guy. If anyone sees him available and doesn't mind shipping, please send me a pm.


----------



## jb1sb2

Pretty Little Nightmare, I love those too! I have never seen those here though. :-(

X-Pired, I am a fan of that one as well and have not seen it at any of the stores here either. :-(


----------



## dustin2dust

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these recently? My store has not gotten them and I want them so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same, but in a similar theme... have you seen Spirit's talking cameo plaques? The sayings are a little cheesy, but I love how they are raised. http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod.../1005/c/0/sc/1034/16009.uts?thumbnailIndex=34
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i have GOT to stay out of Home Goods or i am going to be a Destitute, dIvorced DOxy!!! I went back to my HG and found another of the Gothic Skull wall sconces...I was super happy to find it. 

so here's what i got today...mirrored bookends which will be awesome in our haunted library next year; a nice candlestick and some lacy/spiderweb tapers.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SkullAddict said:


> View attachment 258202
> 
> 
> So, I went to five different stores today looking for Water Globe Deadgar and found this headless horseman. I've seen different versions of him in stores and posted on here, but I don't recall anyone seeing or posting one with the pumpkin lighting up! (Has anyone else seen this one?) I liked the silver ones, but I thought this was too cool to pass up. Maybe I'm just getting sentimental that the merchandise is winding down. I still have a little hope that I will find that giant gargoyle, but we'll see!


i got this yesterday, too. Sigh. I really do like the light up pumpkin. DH is gonna kill me. Maybe I should rename this house 'Rue Morgue' coz there is surely gonna be a murder! LOL


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Lol sorry disembodiedvoice! I feel the same way and I'm in the same boat, would totally pay to have them shipped, but it doesn't look like anyone else has found them. 
dustin2dust I have seen those. I like them, and I have considered buying them, but they would be more of a prop for me. Those silhouette pieces from HG could be hung on the wall year round.


----------



## SpookySarah

I'm checking out a Homegoods and a TJ Maxx today; hopefully I can find those vintage-y Halloween blocks!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am thrilled to death because dh DOESN"T want to kill me over the gothic wall sconces. In fact, we are going to make a home goods run this morning on the way to newport.


----------



## jb1sb2

Wickedwillingwench, good luck on finding something good!


----------



## Jottle

This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque. I love this decoration and am so bummed that it's ruined.  Please reply or PM if you have one to ship! I also posted in the request thread for more visibility. I sent out an item to someone on the forum this month. So I'm hoping the good karma comes back to me!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i think they are playing out now, i returned some things i had gotten if anyone wanted them and its getting thin now, not like we got a ton of merchandise in this year compared to other areas.. i wish i could tell you who else has the blocks, tjmax had alot of them earlier.....and another store does also but i just cant remember who it is......google them, you may find them also in a catalog.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Can anyone tell me how much the ouija cheese board is? I am considering getting one on ebay but I want to know how much they are marking them up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i haven't found the ouija board at ANY HG but i was able to order it from BBaB. It was $20... http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...e=&network=g&gclid=CO6y9qHcmMgCFUoIkQodVcsELg

if you like that one, I would be willing to sell mine to you for cost + shipping. Once I had it in hand, it just didn't float my boat. I dunno why i bought it...I am not a ouija fan to start with. Jeez.


----------



## Caroluna

Jottle said:


> This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque. I love this decoration and am so bummed that it's ruined.  Please reply or PM if you have one to ship! I also posted in the request thread for more visibility. I sent out an item to someone on the forum this month. So I'm hoping the good karma comes back to me!
> 
> View attachment 258906


Mine did the same thing. It almost looks like there is a coating on the HH figure and trees. The water is just murky looking.


----------



## mb24

I've never seen it but would LOVE to have it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

FYI: I found (and picked up) Deadgar in the waterglobe if anyone is still looking. Will be happy to ship for cost plus postage.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh i forgot to post this, i have been looking for the ad tins of the eye of newt signs, theres some others, the west coast hgs had them...awesome signs...we never got anything like them .............victorian trading has the collection of four.....if you are looking, go there, i just noticed them in their catalog, agggghhhhh and got a the set. im now so happy i am done.


----------



## Jeepers

Wickedchick, I think they were 7.99 or 9.99. I bought one but took the tag off. Wasn't more than the 9.99.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jeepers said:


> Wickedchick, I think they were 7.99 or 9.99. I bought one but took the tag off. Wasn't more than the 9.99.


Thank you Jeepers. I won't be getting them off ebay. They are up to $40-50.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Have you ever heard the phrase "Good things come to those that wait!?" Well, let me tell you...my entire childhood growing up that was the one thing my mom could say to me that would just..frost...my...cookies.
So, flash forward to adulthood and the Pottery Barn Skeleton Hand drink dispenser holder. LOVE IT! Missed out on it. Cried myself to sleep for YEARS trying to find one.
Finally found one on Ebay in dark iron. Wanted silver/nickle...but not about to look the gift auction in the mouth. Scooped it up for WAY more than I should have paid (yes, over $200...)
THEN I went to Home Goods...and Lo and Behold...
WHAT IS THIS?!?








Is this even possible?!? And for only $40??

I BOUGHT IT!
And look how good it looks next to my silver skull (thank you so much Secret Reaper for such a perfect companion for my new skeleton arm bowl!)








So, yes (sigh) it's true...good things come to those that wait...but never stop looking!


----------



## jb1sb2

SkullAddict, Look what I found! I actually found 2 with the light up pumpkin! I bought them both in case someone would like to have the second one (cost + shipping). Also found these cool fake books.


----------



## SkullAddict

Jb1sb2, That is awesome!!!! I'm very happy you found one! The books are a fantastic find too! Do they light up or is that a flash reflecting off of them?


----------



## SkullAddict

Tye Rannousaurus Lombardi, Congrats on finding the loooooong awaited Skeleton Hand Drink Dispenser bowl! It is encouraging to know some things do come to those who wait (and yes, this phrase can be maddening). Maybe I will eventually find my elusive gargoyle! The Skele Hand Bowl looks awesone with the skull !!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks! They light up and change colors!


----------



## Stephasaurus

Pickings are getting mighty slim now at my local Home Goods ( I'm glad I nabbed the stuff I liked when I did). But my store is still getting in some cool things like this Cat Cauldron.












My husband was impressed with the Reaper figure, but we have NO room to put it anywhere. It's a nice nice figure, though--it holds a bowl for...candy? Snacks? Souls?


----------



## jb1sb2

Cool cauldron. I got one of those reapers. I found this chaulk board pumpkin and a skeleton arm votive holder last night at homegoods.


----------



## SkullAddict

Love cauldron and the pumpkin! Jb1sb2 - what does the other end of the skeleton hand votive holder look like? That's pretty cool! 

Saw these today in HG...





















I really really love the gold dishes of the haunted house! I've already brought home so many great dishes this year though. I did get two of the coffee mugs, but I really wanted the cake stand and plates!


----------



## Spookybella977

LOVE the gold dishes!!!!!


----------



## SkullAddict

I did bring home two of the black wine glasses with the etched skull and bones and two of the short black matching glasses. As a side note.... Almost a month ago I found and bought a set of the dishes with the black and white polka dots with the skeleton down the side, shown in this picture. I haunted two different Home Goods to almost have a set of ten. I'm short four bowls though. I was told today by the third HG in my area that these polka dot dishes already came and went with in the last couple of days!!! I can't believe I missed them. So, if anyone finds any of the bowls I am definitely interested in paying to have them shipped plus a finder's fee!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Went to HG today got one of the HH statues with the light up jack o'lantern also saw this guy the JOL lights up he was $299....needles to say he is still standing there 






And WHY did I not see those gold dishes ?


----------



## SkullAddict

Wow! Sorry about the double post! I didn't realize I did that! (If a mod sees this can he or she delete one? Thank you!) 

I did find these very cool candle holders..... (Is there a better name for them?) I like the skull they snuck in there! 















I really think I need to be banned from all of these stores! Yikes!!! I did bring home one more thing.... This cute little bowl. I keep seeing the bigs ones similar to this for forty or fifty dollars....but this little one was only sixteen I think!


----------



## SkullAddict

Nox Eterna, Wow! That guy is amazingly cool. I wouldn't have brought him home either for that price (because I seem to have a dish obsession this year)! The gold dishes just look so stunning. Today was the first I have seen them.


----------



## Halloweena

jb1sb2 said:


> SkullAddict, Look what I found! I actually found 2 with the light up pumpkin! I bought them both in case someone would like to have the second one (cost + shipping). Also found these cool fake books.



If anyone else is looking for these books, I noticed Christmas tree shop has them. FYI!


----------



## Jeepers

Halloweena, I went to Christmas Tree Shop online and can't find them at all on the site. They must have sold out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i, too, love the gold dishes...especially the cake stand. Maybe i will find it next year.


----------



## Halloweena

Jeepers said:


> Halloweena, I went to Christmas Tree Shop online and can't find them at all on the site. They must have sold out.


Sorry I should have specified. I saw them in store at CTS. They were selling for $16.99.


----------



## Nox Eterna

SkullAddict said:


> Nox Eterna, Wow! That guy is amazingly cool. I wouldn't have brought him home either for that price (because I seem to have a dish obsession this year)! The gold dishes just look so stunning. Today was the first I have seen them.


No no no SkullAddict! You aren't supposed to tell me they look stunning. You were supposed to say they were of poor quality and looked downright shabby...or a reasonable facsimile 
They really do look fabulous


----------



## Hotchilipepper

Saw this 6 ft tall statue at HG yesterday for $699! Couldn't lift him up since he must weight 100 lbs


----------



## Jeepers

Stephasaurus, he's the best yet I think. Maybe a large flameless pillar candle in the bowl?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> i, too, love the gold dishes...especially the cake stand. Maybe i will find it next year.


Wooohooo! My dearest hubby let me check home goods on the way home and I found the gold cake stand. ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I don't know if I really want to know but how much were the gold haunted house dishes skulladdict?


----------



## SkullAddict

disambodiedvoice, They were the same prices the rest of the single price dishes have been all season....the mugs, salad plates, and bowls are $3.99. I think the dinner plates were $4.99. The package of the four small bowls I believe were $7.99. I could be wrong on that. I was really surprised though. The cake stand was only $16 or $16.99 I think. It took a lot to not bring it home. I've thought about the darn things all day and almost called the store to have them hold them until I got out of work. 


I'm trying to tell myself I don't need them....but my goodness they are beautiful!!! I don't entertain a lot, but I sure wouldn't mind looking at them in my china cabinet! Hahaa. I'm starting to go through Halloween shopping withdrawal....but my bank account is happy I'm trying to hold back. Part of me is sad to not rush out and grab at least a set of four and part of me is happy I'm finally refraining. Is anyone else feeling this way or have I shopped so much this season that I've become a crazy person? It's just so different from regular shopping because a)get it now or you'll miss out and b)it's a short shopping season!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks skulladdict. Like I thought I didn't really want to know. I was hoping they would be a price I wouldn't have paid anyway and then could feel ok about it. I haven't seen them in my store anyway and it has stopped getting new stuff. I'm sort of pissed at them anyway, I found one of the HH that has the light up jack but it was cracked at the base and had a hole in the bottom, I asked if they could discount it and the manager actually said she would take off .50 cents....seriously.


----------



## SkullAddict

Ug! That's terrible. Fifty cents? I'm a bit annoyed myself. It's definitely a love/hate relationship with these stores. I have spent so much time and gas driving to different stores. It takes a lot to call three or four or more different places if you are looking for something specific. I hunted for that gargoyle I want part of last season and all of this season. For a while I was calling three Home Goods almost daily. To not find it makes the whole season bitter sweet. I've been looking on the bright side of all the wonderful things I've found and brought home because I've literally been in at least one or two stores probably a minimum of five times a week. They have great merchandise this season, and it's been a lot of fun! ...but yikes! My life has been on hold, and I didn't find the one thing I wanted. It's definitely bizarre. I could have paid for the gargoyle tens times by now for all the stuff I've brought home. ....but I have discovered this great forum and fellow Halloween lovers because of it... and that's pretty cool too.!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG, I haven't been on this thread recently, for my own good and lack of decor storage space, and I definitely made a good decision in light of it. I went into HG/TJMaxx a few times early on and I'm am seeing so many cool items here now and only started on Page 129. Blinders! Blinders! Great photos guys! That large sized Sleepy Hollow signage is super cool looking. We just watched the Season premier for Fox's Sleepy Hollow last night and I have the CVS HH and a number of HG pieces from past years, so those photos really jumped out at me.

I will throw out that I just picked up a nice, not too big, Nevermore statute with a skull and crow and Nevermore base at ROSS today. 14.99 and posted a photo in that thread if anyone is interested. I know what I just said about decor but I had picked up Deadgar at HG early on and this little statute is just perfect to go along with it. I haven't been in ROSS for a while either. Great they are running a ROSS commercial right now. I've noticed both Ross and HomeGoods/TJMaxx have been advertising a lot on TV in my area this year.


----------



## SkullAddict

Stephasaurus said:


> Pickings are getting mighty slim now at my local Home Goods ( I'm glad I nabbed the stuff I liked when I did). But my store is still getting in some cool things like this Cat Cauldron.
> View attachment 259874
> View attachment 259872
> My husband was impressed with the Reaper figure, but we have NO room to put it anywhere. It's a nice nice figure, though--it holds a bowl for...candy? Snacks? Souls?
> View attachment 259875


Stephasaurus....I meant to tell you yesterday you cracked me up with "Souls?". Haa haa haaa Very cute and clever!


----------



## SkullAddict

Nox Eterna said:


> No no no SkullAddict! You aren't supposed to tell me they look stunning. You were supposed to say they were of poor quality and looked downright shabby...or a reasonable facsimile
> They really do look fabulous


Nox Eterna! Uh....yea...those dishes are a horrible idea. If you used them a lot the gold will probably wear. You can't ever put them in the microwave because they might spark! In fact....they are such a bad idea that no one should have them. In fact....in order to protect the general population buy them and mail them to me! Bhhhaaa haa haaa This way they are out of circulation. (Sorry!!!! Haa ha. Maybe I'll have better luck next time discouraging you!)


----------



## Nox Eterna

SkullAddict said:


> Nox Eterna! Uh....yea...those dishes are a horrible idea. If you used them a lot the gold will probably wear. You can't ever put them in the microwave because they might spark! In fact....they are such a bad idea that no one should have them. In fact....in order to protect the general population buy them and mail them to me! Bhhhaaa haa haaa This way they are out of circulation. (Sorry!!!! Haa ha. Maybe I'll have better luck next time discouraging you!)


Weeeeeeeeeak attempt! LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the cake stand was only $12.99...i was really surprised. And, thanks for your generous offer, Skulladdict but i'm willing to take it for the team.


----------



## SkullAddict

Well...Darn it! I have to say I caved and went and got the cake stand and four salad plates (and two more coffee cups to make four.) This way I have plates for cake and matching coffee cups... (Uh...yeah....that's what I'll keep telling myself. Heaven forbid they don't match.) Actually...I was surprised the cake stand was still there. 

Nox Eterna and Wickedwillingwench... Gold rubbing off = slow poisoning and sparks = fire hazard. So...Poisonous-Fire Starting Dishes don't deter you? Haaa haaa ha ha Actually.... I have to admit that makes them sound even better for Halloween!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

nope, not worried at all...i've put worse things that THAT in my mouth...why do you think they called me the 'wickedwillingwench'??? Bwahahaha!

Ok...last call on these items: I have a Headless Horseman waterglobe with light up pumpkin (altho the batteries seem to be dead) and a Deadgar Allen Poe waterglobe. If no one wants, I will return them this week.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

found this little cutie today and couldn't resist. I think HG has gotten all the Ghoulish Goodies they'll be getting this year. It was a pretty good run!


----------



## SkullAddict

Wickedwillingwench!!!! Haaa haaa bwaaa haa ha ha!!! I love it! You are too funny!!! 

Very cute pumpkin. It was a good run, wasn't it!?!?


----------



## Nox Eterna

SkullAddict said:


> Well...Darn it! I have to say I caved and went and got the cake stand and four salad plates (and two more coffee cups to make four.) This way I have plates for cake and matching coffee cups... (Uh...yeah....that's what I'll keep telling myself. Heaven forbid they don't match.) Actually...I was surprised the cake stand was still there.
> 
> Nox Eterna and Wickedwillingwench... Gold rubbing off = slow poisoning and sparks = fire hazard. So...Poisonous-Fire Starting Dishes don't deter you? Haaa haaa ha ha Actually.... I have to admit that makes them sound even better for Halloween!!!!


Ohhhhhhh no fair...I want poisonous sparking dishes !


----------



## mb24

I want the plates sooooo bad!


----------



## Greenwick

wickedwillingwench said:


> nope, not worried at all...i've put worse things that THAT in my mouth...why do you think they called me the 'wickedwillingwench'??? Bwahahaha!
> 
> Ok...last call on these items: I have a Headless Horseman waterglobe with light up pumpkin (altho the batteries seem to be dead) and a Deadgar Allen Poe waterglobe. If no one wants, I will return them this week.


How much is Deadgar? Might be too much out of my budget, but he is charming.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Greenwick said:


> How much is Deadgar? Might be too much out of my budget, but he is charming.


deadgar was $14.99....it's the desk=top size waterglobe.


----------



## mb24

I found the dinner plates, dessert plates and bowls today! They are sooo beautiful! Thanks for posting them!


SkullAddict said:


> Love cauldron and the pumpkin! Jb1sb2 - what does the other end of the skeleton hand votive holder look like? That's pretty cool!
> 
> Saw these today in HG...
> View attachment 259967
> 
> View attachment 259968
> 
> View attachment 259969
> 
> I really really love the gold dishes of the haunted house! I've already brought home so many great dishes this year though. I did get two of the coffee mugs, but I really wanted the cake stand and plates!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I also found a HH (14"ish tall) with the light up JOL if anyone is looking for it.


----------



## SkullAddict

Mb24, So happy you found them! Aren't they strikingly beautiful?!!!!


----------



## Hotchilipepper

New Halloween items are still coming out!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh! I have got to stay awaaaaaaaaaay!!!

but hasn't HG been the absolute BEST this year????


----------



## Nox Eterna

OH NO! More poisonous sparking dinnerware????
You guys are killin' me


----------



## X-Pired

wickedwillingwench said:


> I also found a HH (14"ish tall) with the light up JOL if anyone is looking for it.


I am! I drove 200 miles looking for it to no avail. I sent you a pm.


----------



## ooojen

Ooo, I want _those_ plates! I feel myself being drawn back for one more look!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

X-Pired said:


> I am! I drove 200 miles looking for it to no avail. I sent you a pm.


x, it's yours.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Oh man, I am sooo tempted to go back into my HG for one last look, but I've already put a HUGE dent in my wallet with Halloween this year...


----------



## dustin2dust

OMG, those plates are gorgeous!!!


----------



## SkullAddict

Hotchilipepper said:


> New Halloween items are still coming out!
> View attachment 260788
> View attachment 260789


You know I'm loving loving loving those gold skull dishes!!!!! When I found the gold haunted house dishes I did find one set of the tiny gold skull bowls that I scooped up! If any of my stores get the big plates and bowls in, I'm definitely in trouble. Thank you for the pic!!!! I'm drooling!


----------



## adam

Lightup headless horseman snowglobe is also ruined here. It has weird white stuff/glue looking stuff inside the globe along the bottom edges where the globe meets the base. It was kept inside, in a dark/cool area. I don't know if its worth it for me to send it off for repair or not. Just totally disappointing.


----------



## Jottle

adam said:


> Lightup headless horseman snowglobe is also ruined here. It has weird white stuff/glue looking stuff inside the globe along the bottom edges where the globe meets the base. It was kept inside, in a dark/cool area. I don't know if its worth it for me to send it off for repair or not. Just totally disappointing.


I have the same issue, except it has a bunch of rust particles in the water. I stored it in a cool dry place. My guess is water worked its way under the mount for the horseman. How would you go about repairing it, out of curiosity? Aren't the globes a sealed unit? I'm still looking for a new one. Wickedwench and others here on the forum (Jenn&MattPA) have been extremely gracious and generous offering to send me theirs. But most of these have issues with the light up JOL. I'm still looking for a new one myself! PM if anybody has one to ship.


----------



## Greenwick

wickedwillingwench said:


> deadgar was $14.99....it's the desk=top size waterglobe.


I'd be interested, but at this point would possibly have to wait till January to get it from you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

greenwick, let me know later one. He'll keep.


----------



## Greenwick

Awesome, thank you! In that case OMG I WANT IT GIMME GIMME GIMME!

I will let you know when I've got spare funds. Just have to find that magic moment between selling holiday art, paying bills, and the annual wintertime spoiling of the precious little monsters.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I've been away from this thread but darn you all! I gasped at those skull dishes! But I need to keep my money aside to get the bat plush from Build A Bear and the Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte scent from BABW


----------



## kristinms8

HG in Fremont, CA had 2 of the gargoyle totems, several cauldrons, the skeleton arm metal fence line and some other cool stuff left if anyone is still looking.


----------



## printersdevil

The Red Hallows said:


> Went to another Home Goods. Different stuff than the first.
> 
> View attachment 250885
> 
> 
> View attachment 250883
> 
> 
> View attachment 250884


Any idea how much the dragon tombstone is? I don't know how I missed this, but would kill for it.


----------



## Jeepers

Printersdevil, I fell in love with the dragon too. If I'm remembering right it was 70.00. It was sold by the next time I went back to the store.


----------



## Nox Eterna

printersdevil said:


> Any idea how much the dragon tombstone is? I don't know how I missed this, but would kill for it.


A friend got one a few weeks ago it was $59.99


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks---way more thanI would invest!


----------



## RCIAG

Well, I went into Home Goods on Friday night & all their Halloween stuff was up front by the doors. My first thought was "YAY! Wait...crap. This stuff is up by the doors because they moved it out of the back aisles where it usually is just to move Christmas in."

And I was right.

So if you dig Home Goods for Christmas, get there now or there will be nothing left come Nov. 1.

So what do the "normals" do when they want Halloween stuff? Do they just settle for what's there which isn't much or do they just hit up a Spirit or what?


----------



## Paint It Black

LOL @ RCAIG's "What do the 'normals' do?" Hahaha. I almost felt like a "normal" earlier this season as I was stuck out of town with no way to shop the stores when they first got in Halloween. I kept seeing people's finds on my computer, but couldn't act on anything. Oh, the horrors!


----------



## ChrisW

RCIAG said:


> Well, I went into Home Goods on Friday night & all their Halloween stuff was up front by the doors. My first thought was "YAY! Wait...crap. This stuff is up by the doors because they moved it out of the back aisles where it usually is just to move Christmas in."
> 
> And I was right.
> 
> So if you dig Home Goods for Christmas, get there now or there will be nothing left come Nov. 1.
> 
> So what do the "normals" do when they want Halloween stuff? Do they just settle for what's there which isn't much or do they just hit up a Spirit or what?


Same thing happened to us. We finally got to a Home Goods last week, and there was practically nothing Halloween related left, it was all crammed together to make room for Christmas...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Oh gosh... I don't know if I should admit this or not, but...I had to go to Home Goods to make a return last week. I had found one of the HH snowglobes for someone here, but when I got it home & put batteries in it, the pumpkin face was really distorted when it lit up.  

I knew it wasn't the smartest move, but I went back to where the Halloween stuff was laid out, just to see if there was anything left that I liked, and of course Christmas had started to go out. There were a few Halloween items left out in the front and along one side of an aisle, but two aisles of early Christmas was staring me in the face. I'm sorry everyone ~ I bought something even though I didn't *want* to! It's just that they only had the one, and you know how it is with stuff at Home Goods - if you don't buy it right away, it'll be gone. So I got a Santa with a little lantern for my dining room. Oh, the shame!

Anyway, I was thinking similar things - really, it was only mid-October and Halloween was practically gone. If people wait until this weekend to decorate/shop, it's pretty much too late for the good stuff.


----------



## RCIAG

I really do like HG Christmas stuff. They have a lot of vintage repro stuff & I'm a sucker for Santas like this guy or anything similar to him:










One year they had about 5 or 6 I had to buy but so far this year they don't have any that catch my eye.

But I do wonder what everyone else does for stuff this late. Like I said, those same folks that were complaining about Halloween in August are the ones that are desperate for stuff now because they thought it would all still be there.

The big box stores still have some stuff & every store has an over abundance of candy, but I guess they just go into a Spirit & pay the crazy prices.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> I really do like HG Christmas stuff. They have a lot of vintage repro stuff & I'm a sucker for Santas like this guy or anything similar to him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year they had about 5 or 6 I had to buy but so far this year they don't have any that catch my eye.
> 
> But I do wonder what everyone else does for stuff this late. Like I said, those same folks that were complaining about Halloween in August are the ones that are desperate for stuff now because they thought it would all still be there.
> 
> The big box stores still have some stuff & every store has an over abundance of candy, but I guess they just go into a Spirit & pay the crazy prices.


#1-i don't love that gnome look so much after seeing Goosebumps yesterday...lol.
#2-THEY are the ones who decorate with nothing but cheap plastic jol pumpkins and paper decos on the wall. Amateurs. *snort*


----------



## RCIAG

I have that exact Santa though not in as good shape. It was my great-grandmother's & it's very old. That particular one sold for $500. I'm sure mine is worth about $50 if that but I love it. 

So now I have to start checking HG for Christmas stuff instead of Halloween. It's kind of a bummer.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I am interested in the hh globe. [email protected]


----------



## bingo666

Does Home Goods have a Halloween sale?


----------



## bingo666

To answer my own question, Home Goods near my work was marking everything 50% off today!


----------



## kristinms8

Yep, Home Goods in Fremont, CA has it marked 50% off and they still has some good stuff left like the gargoyle totem, the metal fenceline, lots of candles/holders, large pottery pumpkins, etc. Its right in front as well as in the original aisles towards the back right side of the store. Enjoy!


----------

